# The 4x4x4 example solve game



## QQW (Jun 20, 2014)

This is going to be hardcore......

Welcome to the 4x4 example solve game!

A member uses the scramble of the person above him/her on his 4x4, posts his broken down solve and posts another scramble for the person after him/her to use.

starting scramble: R' Fw U' Fw L' F Fw B2 U2 Uw' B' R' Uw L2 F2 L D' R' F Rw2 D2 Fw D' Fw' B' L Rw D2 Fw2 Uw B' D' Rw' D Fw R2 Uw2 D' F2 B2

sorry, I don't have the time to start...


----------



## qaz (Jun 20, 2014)

R' Fw U' Fw L' F Fw B2 U2 Uw' B' R' Uw L2 F2 L D' R' F Rw2 D2 Fw D' Fw' B' L Rw D2 Fw2 Uw B' D' Rw' D Fw R2 Uw2 D' F2 B2

z2
D F r' y r' U2 r F' d U2 r U2 r' //first two centers (12/12)
z l' U' l F r' U2 r' U r' x' U r U' r' //next two centers (13/25)
x' U' F2 U' r U' r' D U' F2 U l' U l D L D L r U' r' L' R D' r U' r' //cross edges (26/51)
F 3r r' U2 3r' r U r U' r' F' //last 2 centers (11/62)
y' u' R U' R' y' U2 R U' R' y' R U R' F R' F' R y' R U' R' u y' R' U' R u' R' U' R u //edges (27/89)
R' U R2 U' R' L' U L U' L' U' L y R' U R2 U R' y U2 R U R' U' R U R' //F2L (25/114)
R' U' F U R U' R' F' R U' r2 R2 U2 r2 R2 u2 r2 R2 u2 x U2 3r' U' 3r U2 3l' U R' U' R2 //LL (29/143)

mine works perfectly, thank you :tu

next: Rw U' Fw' Uw' F' L Uw' L' F D2 Fw2 F' Rw' B Rw2 Uw Rw' Uw2 R Uw2 F2 R2 F' Rw' L F Fw R' Uw R' F Rw' L Fw2 D' Fw' B' R B Fw2


----------



## TDM (Jun 20, 2014)

I can't see this working... almost everyone's solutions would have some mistake in and it would be impossible to find and correct them


----------



## Renslay (Jun 20, 2014)

TDM said:


> I can't see this working... almost everyone's solutions would have some mistake in and it would be impossible to find and correct them



Maybe an alg.cubing.net link should be a requirement then?


----------



## TDM (Jun 20, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Maybe an alg.cubing.net link should be a requirement then?


Possibly a good idea if we can get everyone to actually do it... in the 3x3 example solve game people don't even post new scrambles.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 21, 2014)

Or you could just request that someone goes through the scramble and their solution a couple times so they know it will work, which I actually already do everytime for the 3x3 example solve game.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 21, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Or you could just request that someone goes through the scramble and their solution a couple times so they know it will work, which I actually already do everytime for the 3x3 example solve game.


It's easy to miss a mistake, like doing an R instead of an R'. Alg.Cubing.net is much more reliable.


----------



## mati1242 (Jun 21, 2014)

qaz said:


> Rw U' Fw' Uw' F' L Uw' L' F D2 Fw2 F' Rw' B Rw2 Uw Rw' Uw2 R Uw2 F2 R2 F' Rw' L F Fw R' Uw R' F Rw' L Fw2 D' Fw' B' R B Fw2



x z' D' r U' r2' //1st center
r U' r' y2 F2 u' r U2 r' //2nd center
z' F r U r //3rd center
r U F' r' U l' U2 l //4th center
x F D' U' l' U l // WB edge
D' F U2 l' U2 l U' l' U l //WR edge
D' U R' F R' r U R r' // WG edge
D' U l' U2 l U' l' U l //WO edge
F r U r' U' r' 3r U2r 3r' F' // last 2 centers
u y R U2 R' y U F R' F' R y R U2 R' d' //3edges
U L' U L u' R U' R' u // finish edges 
U' R' U R U2 R U' R' //1st F2L
U2 R' U R U' R' U' R //2nd F2L 
U2 L' U L U2 L U' L' //3rd F2L
y' R U R' U R U' R' // 4th F2L
U2 R' U2 R U R' U R F R U R' U' F' //OLL
x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x' U //PLL

Hoya, and kinda long...

View on alg.cubing.net :
http://tinyurl.com/mh3kz2x


----------



## ch_ts (Jun 28, 2014)

No scramble given, so grabbed one from qqTimer:

D2 Rw L B' F2 D B2 U2 Rw R U2 L' Uw2 R L' F2 R B Uw2 B2 Fw2 F U2 L' B2 U2 L' U' D L' B R L' Rw U' F2 R' Rw2 L2 F'


D Rw D U' Lw F Lw //1st center
F2 Rw U Rw' B' Lw U2 Lw' // 2nd center
Uw2 R' L2 B Uw2 //remaining centers
R U2 R' y R U2 R' y F' U F Uw' // 3 edges
D' R' D R y' F D2 F' y' F' U2 F y' Uw // 3 edges
y F' Uw' R U2 R' Uw // last 3 edges
F' R' y' F' L D R' D // cross
y' U L' U L U' F U' F' // F2L1
U2 F' U2 F U' F' U F // F2L2
y2 U F' U F U' F' U' F // F2L3
L' U' L U L' U' L U' L' U L // F2L4
y F R U R' U' F' // orient edges
y R U R' U R U2 R' // orient corners
U R' U' R B2 D L' U L U' L D' B2 //G perm

Something weird happened with the last 4 centers, they were unexpectedly easy! 

alg.cubing.net

Next scramble: L U' L' R2 Fw L' Uw' U F2 B2 D L R' Rw B' Uw2 R U2 R2 Rw' Uw Rw2 Uw2 Rw L' Uw2 D2 Rw2 B Fw L' U' F D2 Rw2 D2 B' Rw' L B'


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 28, 2014)

ch_ts said:


> L U' L' R2 Fw L' Uw' U F2 B2 D L R' Rw B' Uw2 R U2 R2 Rw' Uw Rw2 Uw2 Rw L' Uw2 D2 Rw2 B Fw L' U' F D2 Rw2 D2 B' Rw' L B'



y //inspection
//centres
r' R' f2 u' x' //yellow
r U' r' U y r U2 r' //white
3f' l U D' r2 //red
r' F U' r2 U2 r' //blue
x' U' r U r2 F2 //green+orange
//edges
z F' U' F u' R U R' L U' L' y' R U R' F R' F' R u R U R' y F R' F' R //1-4
u z2 R U' R' u' R U' R' u' R U' R' u R U R' d //5-8
R' U R u' U R U' R' u y' L' u R U R' u' //9-12
//3x3
z y R' D' L D' F' //cross
L' U L U' L' U' L //f2l1
y U2 R U R' //f2l2
U2 L' U' L //f2l3
U' R' U' R U R' U' R //f2l4
U2 r U2 r U2 r' U2 r U2 l' U2 r U2 r' U2 l' D2 l' x //oll parity
L' U R U' L U R' U' //coll
y' R U R' U' u2 r2 U2 2R2 U2 r2 u2 U R U' R' //pll parity
alg.cubing.net

next: u2 F2 L2 f R' F B' f D' U2 F2 f R' f' D2 U2 r L' f' r L' F f' r' F U' F B' U' u R r2 U' F2 f' r2 F' u' f B


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jun 28, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> u2 F2 L2 f R' F B' f D' U2 F2 f R' f' D2 U2 r L' f' r L' F f' r' F U' F B' U' u R r2 U' F2 f' r2 F' u' f B



x' y //inspection
F D' r' B //white+WB edge
R2 u2 D l U2 l' U' y r U2 r' //yellow
F' R' u F' //WG edge
L' R u2 D B' //WO edge
y z U 3r' r U2 3r' r U' r' //green
U' r2 U' r2 //red
3r2 U r U' r' //blue+orange
z' y' F U' d R U' R' d' F' D2 //last cross edge
y2 L U' L' //first two edges
d U' F' U F d' U' L' U L d U R U' R' d' U' F U F' d R U' R' d' //last 4 edges
U R U' R' F R' F' R //F2L 1
U L U' L2 U L //F2L 2+3
y U2 R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R2 F R F' //F2L 4
U R' U' R U' R' U R U R B' R' B //OLL
y' R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 U' D //PLL
alg.cubing.net


----------



## pdilla (Nov 28, 2014)

*RISE FROM THE DEAAAAD!!!*

No scramble provided, so I'll use a scramble provided by gqtimer.

Rw U' Uw' R2 D2 Uw2 F' U Rw2 F' B D Rw' Fw' L2 Rw' Uw' F2 R D U' Uw L2 U2 D L Uw2 Fw2 F U' L2 R' Rw Fw D U B' R' F Uw'

U2 Lw' // Ctr1
x Fw F Rw' F' Rw2 U2 Rw' // Ctr2
y F Rw2 U // E1
F2 Rw L U' // E2
x' U' Rw 3r2 U // E3
L U2 Rw' 3r U' 3r U' Rw // Ctr3
3r' Rw U2 3r U' Rw' // Ctr4
U Rw' 3r U Rw // Ctr5+6
x' z' R U' R' Dw R U R' Uw' R2 // E4
Uw y L' U2 L R U' R' y R U R' F R' F' R Uw' // E5+E6+E7
R U2 R' Uw R U' R' Uw' // E8+E9
U R U' R' Uw R U' R' Uw' // E10+E11+E12
F2 R' F2 R // Pair 1
U2 x' M' U2 M x // Pair 2
U L' U' L y' U' L' U L // Pair 3
R U2 R' U R' F R F' // Pair 4 + partial EO
U' R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
R2' Rw2 U2 R2' Rw2 Uw2 R2' Rw2 Uw2 // PLL Parity
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 // PLL
alg.cubing.net

140 HTM

Next: L Uw2 B' Rw2 Uw2 L' F2 U B L2 Uw F2 Fw' Rw Fw R' F2 Rw2 Uw2 U2 B2 F Fw Uw' B2 Fw Uw R2 Rw U2 D' F2 B R' Fw Uw U' Fw' L' D2


----------



## martinss (Mar 5, 2015)

pdilla said:


> Next: L Uw2 B' Rw2 Uw2 L' F2 U B L2 Uw F2 Fw' Rw Fw R' F2 Rw2 Uw2 U2 B2 F Fw Uw' B2 Fw Uw R2 Rw U2 D' F2 B R' Fw Uw U' Fw' L' D2



r2 L' b //orange center
F r R z' r U2 r' //red center + y/o edge
d' R // g/w edge
B2 u2 F //b/y edge
R' u2 U R' B// b/o + o/w + gy edges (lucky!)
z x' L' U (l2' L2) U' (l2 L2') // yellow center
M' (l2' L2) U2 (l2 L2') // 3/4 blue center
U (r2 R2') U' (r2' R2) //blue center
M' (r R') U' (r' R) // 3/4 white and green centers
U' (l' L) U' (l L') // white and green centers
r2 L U L' U' r2 // b/w + b/r edges
z' u2 F' U F u2 // g/r + r/w edges
u' R U R' U' F' U F u // g/o + y/r edges
z' F' L2 U F' R U F' x2//yellow cross
U L U L' U F' U' F // 1st F2L pair + form 2nd F2L pair
y' U' R U2 R' //insert 2nd F2L pair
L U' L' // r/g edge out
y' D R' F R F' D' // keyhole 3rd F2L pair
U' L' U2 L U' y' R U R' //4th F2L pair
U2 r2 F2 U2 r' F' u L' U2 L u' F' r' U2 r2 F2 r //OLL parity
U2 R' U' R' F R F' U R //OLL
U y R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' U' //Ra PLL

151 HTM, 188 QTM, 149 STM

Next: L r2 F' D2 F' r R' f F' d' L b' r2 B' f' D u2 U L r2 R D u f2 F' r2 b L' r2 B


----------



## unsolved (Mar 5, 2015)

martinss said:


> Next: L r2 F' D2 F' r R' f F' d' L b' r2 B' f' D u2 U L r2 R D u f2 F' r2 b L' r2 B



When you say r2 do you mean this...


----------



## martinss (Mar 5, 2015)

Nope (sorry for this misunderstanding).
I mean Rw2. I mean what you did + R2.
Look at what alg.cubing.net for my first move on my last solve.
Isn't it the good notation? I thought it was the WCA one...


----------



## unsolved (Mar 5, 2015)

martinss said:


> Nope (sorry for this misunderstanding).
> I mean Rw2. I mean what you did + R2.
> Look at what alg.cubing.net for my first move on my last solve.
> Isn't it the good notation? I thought it was the WCA one...



I was just wondering. I am not sure I would call one set of notation "good" and another "bad," it's just a matter of preference. My own preference is that single slice moves are lower case letters. That way, you can describe a single slice turn with one move instead of requiring two. I rarely make an outer block turn when I solve, so for me, *Rw* = *Rr*.


----------



## Cale S (Mar 6, 2015)

martinss said:


> Next: L r2 F' D2 F' r R' f F' d' L b' r2 B' f' D u2 U L r2 R D u f2 F' r2 b L' r2 B



x z U' Lw' Fw' F' z' Uw' Fw U Fw' U' Lw' U2 Lw // first two centers
z D' Lw2 F Lw' F' Lw2 x' U' Rw U Rw' // last four centers
x' L' D L R' U' R Uw' R' D2 R F' D2 F R' U R Uw // first seven edges
z' R Uw' R U R' F U' F' Uw // last five edges 
Rw2 B2 Rw' U2 Rw' U2 x' U2 Rw' U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Rw2 U2 y2 x // parity
R F' U D' R F' B2 L2 // xxcross
U' R' U R F' U' F // third pair
R D R' U R D' R2 U' R U2 R' U' R // LS + LL

91 obtm

Next: U' D' R' L U' R' B2 D' F U' F' R2 u B2 r B2 L2 r' u F2 f2 R' f U' F B D' r u2 F2


----------



## unsolved (Mar 8, 2015)

martinss said:


> Next: L r2 F' D2 F' r R' f F' d' L b' r2 B' f' D u2 U L r2 R D u f2 F' r2 b L' r2 B



Well this is my first time trying this, and now that I understand the notation your *r* = my *Rr* and my *r* = your *rR'* I will give it a shot. By the way, I found that I had a hard time pausing "mid algorithm" to write down the moves. I can "do it fast" but I have a tough time transcribing the moves one at a time after I completed each step. Is anyone else in the same boat? This was compounded in my case by also having to "translate" from my notation shorthand to the one used at the website (not that I am complaining) so I ended up having to go through a few solves to get it right. Also, when I rotated the cube in hand, I rotated it back to the original orientation and re-re-transcribed the notes before I realized (duh!) that the web interface accepted rotations in-line and would use the new relative face designations to continue with the solve.

With that caveat, I present my first attempt on here...

http://alg.cubing.net/?alg=R2_U2_F-_R_F-_U_F-_D_%2F%2Fsolves_the_8_corners%0AL-_d2_D2_R-_b2_B2_R-_u-_U_L-_%2F%[email protected]_LB_%26%232b%3B_LD%0AR_U-_l_L-_U-_l_L-_U2_R-_%2F%[email protected]_DB_%26%232b%3B_FR%0AL2_B_l2_L2_B2_l2_L2_B_l2_U_l-_L_U2_l2_L2_U_l2_L_B_d-_D_r2_R2_d_D-_B-_L_%2F%2F_cascade_of_edge_solves%0AR-_B-_U_l2_L2_U-_B_R_%2F%[email protected]_B_%26%232b%3B_one_TL_edge%0AU2_f-_F_U_l2_L2_U-_f_F-_U2_%2F%2F%26%232b%[email protected]_U_%26%232b%[email protected]_L_%26%2345%[email protected]_B%0AB2_b2_R2_U-_l-_L_U_R2_b2_B2_%2F%2F_yay,_parity_errors!%0Ayz2_R_F_u2_U2_R2_U2_u2_r2_u2_U2_R2_r2_F-_R-_%2F%2F_the_rest_is_just_centers_and_is_easy_%0A%0A%0A%0A%0A%0A%0A%0A%0A%0A%0A%0A%0A%0A%0A_&setup=L_r2_F-_D2_F-_r_R-_f_F-_d-_L_b-_r2_B-_f-_D_u2_U_L_r2_R_D_u_f2_F-_r2_b_L-_r2_B&puzzle=4x4x4


----------



## Randomno (Mar 8, 2015)

martinss said:


> Isn't it the good notation? I thought it was the WCA one...



WCA uses Rw, probably to avoid confusion like this.


----------



## unsolved (Mar 9, 2015)

Cale S said:


> Next: U' D' R' L U' R' B2 D' F U' F' R2 u B2 r B2 L2 r' u F2 f2 R' f U' F B D' r u2 F2



I am taking a shot at this one. Have to re-solve a few times to get all of the moves. So far:

L2 D2 B2 L B' L2 B R2 // 8 corners correct
D' L d D' F' f R' F b2 B2 // dedge harvest
U d D' R D d' R' U' D d' // 6 edges remaining to be solved
F2 R' B' D d' B R F2 // DB edge
R' l L' D R' r D' R r' L // +2 edges while rotating cube as well
U' F2 f2 R2 F f' R2 F2 f2 U // bottom ring solved
r2 R2 F2 U r R' U' F2 r2 R2 // parity dodge attempt
r' R B2 U R2 r2 U' B2 R' r // 2 edges remaining
u2 U2 D' B' b u2 U2 B b' D // solves some centers
B r R' D2 d2 r' R D2 d2 B' // solves more centers
f F' B D d' f' F D' d B' // centers again
R2 U u' l2 L2 U u' l2 L2 U2 u2 R2 // one more center solved


----------



## martinss (Mar 10, 2015)

You forgot the next scramble...
So, let's say : Next : r' R' b2 f l R2 d' U2 b2 f F' U' B d' R2 f2 F' U2 b D' U B F' l' d u L' u U b2


----------



## unsolved (Mar 11, 2015)

martinss said:


> You forgot the next scramble...
> So, let's say : Next : r' R' b2 f l R2 d' U2 b2 f F' U' B d' R2 f2 F' U2 b D' U B F' l' d u L' u U b2



That's because I only got this far with my notes...

http://alg.cubing.net/?alg=R-_F_R_U_F2_R-_F_R2_F2_%2F%2F_8_corners%0AR_2R2_2U_L_2D-_2B2_R_2D-_R_F-_B_%2F%2F_4_pair_of_dedges%0AR-_F_2R_F-_R_%2F%2F_%26%232b%[email protected]_UR%0Ar_U_2B-_U-_L-_%2F%2F_red%26%232b%3Bwhite_edge%0AU_2R_U2_2R-_2L2_U_%2F%2F_FD_dedge_pair%0AF-_U_2R2_2L_U-_F_%2F%2F_dedges:_(yellow%26%232b%3Borange)_%26_(blue%26%232b%3Bred)%0Ax_R_U2_2B2_U2_2B2_R2_2B_R_%2F%2F_all_but_2_edges%0Az_y_2L_2F2_2B2_U2_2L-_U2_2L_U2_2R-_U2_2R_B2_2L-_F2_2R-_%2F%2Fring%0A&setup=U_L_F_D_B2_F2_U2_R-_F2_R2_B2_D2_R-_D2_L_B_R_D-_U-_R2_L-_F_L2_D_F2_Uw2_B_Uw2_F-_R-_Fw2_F-_Rw2_R-_B-_R2_Fw2_L-_Uw_L2_D-_B2_U_Rw-_Fw_Uw-_F-_Uw-_U-_R_B_R_U&puzzle=4x4x4

Only centers remain but it's a pain for me to transcribe my notation into the web's notation. I am trying to muddle through.


----------



## martinss (Mar 11, 2015)

unsolved said:


> That's because I only got this far with my notes...
> 
> http://alg.cubing.net/?alg=R-_F_R_U_F2_R-_F_R2_F2_%2F%2F_8_corners%0AR_2R2_2U_L_2D-_2B2_R_2D-_R_F-_B_%2F%2F_4_pair_of_dedges%0AR-_F_2R_F-_R_%2F%2F_%26%232b%[email protected]_UR%0Ar_U_2B-_U-_L-_%2F%2F_red%26%232b%3Bwhite_edge%0AU_2R_U2_2R-_2L2_U_%2F%2F_FD_dedge_pair%0AF-_U_2R2_2L_U-_F_%2F%2F_dedges:_(yellow%26%232b%3Borange)_%26_(blue%26%232b%3Bred)%0Ax_R_U2_2B2_U2_2B2_R2_2B_R_%2F%2F_all_but_2_edges%0Az_y_2L_2F2_2B2_U2_2L-_U2_2L_U2_2R-_U2_2R_B2_2L-_F2_2R-_%2F%2Fring%0A&setup=U_L_F_D_B2_F2_U2_R-_F2_R2_B2_D2_R-_D2_L_B_R_D-_U-_R2_L-_F_L2_D_F2_Uw2_B_Uw2_F-_R-_Fw2_F-_Rw2_R-_B-_R2_Fw2_L-_Uw_L2_D-_B2_U_Rw-_Fw_Uw-_F-_Uw-_U-_R_B_R_U&puzzle=4x4x4
> 
> Only centers remain but it's a pain for me to transcribe my notation into the web's notation. I am trying to muddle through.



http://alg.cubing.net/?alg=R-_F_R_U...2_U_Rw-_Fw_Uw-_F-_Uw-_U-_R_B_R_U&puzzle=4x4x4



martinss said:


> Next : r' R' b2 f l R2 d' U2 b2 f F' U' B d' R2 f2 F' U2 b D' U B F' l' d u L' u U b2


F2 d R' d' //white center
l2 L2 f' L2 f //yellow center
F U' r //2 edges
F B' //place them
U' r2 //1 edge
R' B' //place it
r2 //1 edge
R2 L F' //place it
U R B r2 R U' r //red center
R2 F' r R' F //2 blue "half centers" + 1 edge
r' //red center
L R F2 //180° F center
r2 R2' F2 r2 //blue
x2 R L2 l' U' l //3/4 of orange/green centers + 1 edge
R' l F' l' //orange/green centers + 1 edge
z' R2 B //prepare "2 more edges"
d' L' U' L d //2 more edges
z2 U' L B' //prepare "3 more edges"
u L' U2 L u' //3 more edges
r' E u2 f u r' 2R' f' 2R f r u' f' u 2R u E' r //OLL parity
F' L U L F' L' //cross
F' U' F U2 R U' R' y2 D'//2 F2L pairs keyhole
F' U' F L' U' L //3rd pair
R U R' U' F R' F' R //F2L
R U R' U R U2 R' U R U R' U' R' F R F' //OLL 29
L U F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L U L' U' L U' L' //PLL F


Next : D2 d U' B' b f2 R2 B l' d2 u' U F r2 D' b u R B f' L' l' U2 b L l2 D2 l' r U2


----------



## Cale S (Mar 12, 2015)

martinss said:


> Next : D2 d U' B' b f2 R2 B l' d2 u' U F r2 D' b u R B f' L' l' U2 b L l2 D2 l' r U2



x' y F' U Rw' U x Rw U2 Lw Dw' Rw' U2 Rw // first two centers (11/11)
z D2 Rw2 D' Rw D2 Rw F Rw2 // last four centers (8/19)
x' y F2 R2 D' R' Uw' L U L' R U' R' D F' D' F Uw // first seven edges (16/35)
z' y' L Uw' R' D U' R // last five edges + offset centers (6/41)
z U2 F U2 F' U2 Rw' U2 Rw' U2 Rw' F U2 F' Rw' // parity (14/55)
y R2 U2 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 B2 D' B2 U' R2 F' L D' L2 R U' L' R2 F2 U' // 3x3 stage (22/77)

77 obtm

Next: r' u2 f2 U u2 R' r' L' U' L2 D' R F f D' B2 u R2 B' F' D B D2 L2 R2 D2 r L' f2 F


----------



## unsolved (Mar 12, 2015)

martinss said:


> http://alg.cubing.net/?alg=R-_F_R_U...2_U_Rw-_Fw_Uw-_F-_Uw-_U-_R_B_R_U&puzzle=4x4x4



It's interesting how differently we solve the centers. Here is my conclusion to that puzzle:

http://alg.cubing.net/?alg=R-_F_R_U_F2_R-_F_R2_F2_%2F%2F_8_corners%0AR_2R2_2U_L_2D-_2B2_R_2D-_R_F-_B_%2F%2F_4_pair_of_dedges%0AR-_F_2R_F-_R_%2F%2F_%26%232b%[email protected]_UR%0Ar_U_2B-_U-_L-_%2F%2F_red%26%232b%3Bwhite_edge%0AU_2R_U2_2R-_2L2_U_%2F%2F_FD_dedge_pair%0AF-_U_2R2_2L_U-_F_%2F%2F_dedges:_(yellow%26%232b%3Borange)_%26_(blue%26%232b%3Bred)%0Ax_R_U2_2B2_U2_2B2_R2_2B_R_%2F%2F_all_but_2_edges%0Az_y_2L_2F2_2B2_U2_2L-_U2_2L_U2_2R-_U2_2R_B2_2L-_F2_2R-_%2F%2Fring%0A2R_2F-_2D_2R-_2D2_2F_2D_%2F%2F_%26%232b%3B5_centers%0AU_2U-_2R-_2U-_2R_U-_2U2_%2F%2F_%26%232b%3B3_centers%0AR2_2D2_2R-_2D-_2R_2D-_R2_%2F%2F_%26%232b%3B2_centers%0AR_2U_2B2_2U_2B2_2U2_R-_%2F%2F_%26%232b%3B2_centers%0AF2_2F_2U_2F-_2U-_F2_%2F%2F_%26%232b%3B1_center%0Ax_R_2B_R-_2F_R_2L_2B-_R-_2B_2L-_2B-_2F-_%2F%2F_solved%0A%0A%0A&setup=U_L_F_D_B2_F2_U2_R-_F2_R2_B2_D2_R-_D2_L_B_R_D-_U-_R2_L-_F_L2_D_F2_Uw2_B_Uw2_F-_R-_Fw2_F-_Rw2_R-_B-_R2_Fw2_L-_Uw_L2_D-_B2_U_Rw-_Fw_Uw-_F-_Uw-_U-_R_B_R_U&puzzle=4x4x4


----------



## martinss (Mar 12, 2015)

unsolved said:


> It's interesting how differently we solve the centers. Here is my conclusion to that puzzle:
> 
> http://alg.cubing.net/?alg=R-_F_R_U_F2_R-_F_R2_F2_%2F%2F_8_corners%0AR_2R2_2U_L_2D-_2B2_R_2D-_R_F-_B_%2F%2F_4_pair_of_dedges%0AR-_F_2R_F-_R_%2F%2F_%26%232b%[email protected]_UR%0Ar_U_2B-_U-_L-_%2F%2F_red%26%232b%3Bwhite_edge%0AU_2R_U2_2R-_2L2_U_%2F%2F_FD_dedge_pair%0AF-_U_2R2_2L_U-_F_%2F%2F_dedges:_(yellow%26%232b%3Borange)_%26_(blue%26%232b%3Bred)%0Ax_R_U2_2B2_U2_2B2_R2_2B_R_%2F%2F_all_but_2_edges%0Az_y_2L_2F2_2B2_U2_2L-_U2_2L_U2_2R-_U2_2R_B2_2L-_F2_2R-_%2F%2Fring%0A2R_2F-_2D_2R-_2D2_2F_2D_%2F%2F_%26%232b%3B5_centers%0AU_2U-_2R-_2U-_2R_U-_2U2_%2F%2F_%26%232b%3B3_centers%0AR2_2D2_2R-_2D-_2R_2D-_R2_%2F%2F_%26%232b%3B2_centers%0AR_2U_2B2_2U_2B2_2U2_R-_%2F%2F_%26%232b%3B2_centers%0AF2_2F_2U_2F-_2U-_F2_%2F%2F_%26%232b%3B1_center%0Ax_R_2B_R-_2F_R_2L_2B-_R-_2B_2L-_2B-_2F-_%2F%2F_solved%0A%0A%0A&setup=U_L_F_D_B2_F2_U2_R-_F2_R2_B2_D2_R-_D2_L_B_R_D-_U-_R2_L-_F_L2_D_F2_Uw2_B_Uw2_F-_R-_Fw2_F-_Rw2_R-_B-_R2_Fw2_L-_Uw_L2_D-_B2_U_Rw-_Fw_Uw-_F-_Uw-_U-_R_B_R_U&puzzle=4x4x4


Your own is 100 moves faster (I was just solving them 1 by 1 with intuitive commutators...)

Next: r' u2 f2 U u2 R' r' L' U' L2 D' R F f D' B2 u R2 B' F' D B D2 L2 R2 D2 r L' f2 F


----------



## unsolved (Mar 13, 2015)

martinss said:


> Your own is 100 moves faster (I was just solving them 1 by 1 with intuitive commutators...)



I have a bunch of center algs that I use. I can solve any 2-adjacent, 3-adjacent, or 4-adjacent centers (as well as all of the other well-known center swaps) in the minimum number of moves. 3-adjacent centers can always be swapped in 14 moves or less, it's the hardest. 4 adjacent centers is a 10-mover.



martinss said:


> Next: r' u2 f2 U u2 R' r' L' U' L2 D' R F f D' B2 u R2 B' F' D B D2 L2 R2 D2 r L' f2 F



This is as far as I got transcribing tonight.

https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=r-_u2_f2_U_u2_R-_r-_L-_U-_L2_D-_R_F_f_D-_B2_u_R2_B-_F-_D_B_D2_L2_R2_D2_r_L-_f2_F&puzzle=4x4x4&alg=U_B2_L-_F_D-_B2_D-_B_R-%0A2U-_F2_2L_U2_2R2_D2_B2%0AD-_F-_2U2_F_D-_2B_D2%0AR_F_2L-_F-_2D_R2_F_B-_D-_2R-_2L_D2%0AL_F-_U-_2R-_U_F_L-%0A2D2_L_F_2L2_F-_L-_2D2%0A


----------



## JWinslow23 (Mar 14, 2015)

martinss said:


> Next: r' u2 f2 U u2 R' r' L' U' L2 D' R F f D' B2 u R2 B' F' D B D2 L2 R2 D2 r L' f2 F



Well, this is the first time I'm solving a 4x4x4 for movecount...so let me try the Yau method:

L' b' r' // red center
L b' r B' r' B' d' R2 d // orange center
f' R b' U R' D F2 D b' F' U // 3 red edge pairs
D' f' F D' f2 // yellow center
U2 b' U b F R' F' b U2 b' // blue center
b' U b U f F' U f' // last 2 centers
f2 R' B' R f2 F' D2 // last red edge pair
D' B2 D U B' U' L B L' b D' B2 D U B U' R B R' b' R' B R b U' B2 U R B R' b' // edge pairing (woo no OLL parity!)
D' B' D // yellow-green dedge
F B2 U' B' U2 B2 U' // white-green (keyhole) F2L pair
R B R2 B2 R // yellow-blue (keyhole) F2L pair
U' B' U F' // F2L-2C
L U B U' B' L' // EOLL
b2 u2 B2 u2 U2 B2 u2 b2 // PLL parity
B L' F R L B' L' B R' F' B' L // corner 3-cycle
L' B L F2 L' B' L F2 // L3C

Final solution: L' b' r' L b' r B' r' B' d' R2 d f' R b' U R' D F2 D b' F' U D' f' F D' f2 U2 b' U b F R' F' b U2 b2 U b U f F' U f R' B' R f2 F' D B2 D U B' U' L B L' b D' B2 D U B U' R B R' b' R' B R b U' B2 U R B R' b' D' B' D F B2 U' B' U2 B2 U' R B R2 B2 R U' B' U F' L U B U' B' L' b2 u2 B2 u2 U2 B2 u2 b2 B L' F R L B' L' B R' F' L F2 L' B' L F2 (130 OBTM)

If anybody has a different method I can use that may reduce average movecount, let me know.

Next: B R' u b' U' r B' U2 f d2 U2 L2 u B2 d' U' F' U2 B2 f R B f' u' f' L u2 L2 R2 f F L R' B' U' R2 b' R2 d' r'


----------



## martinss (Mar 15, 2015)

JWinslow23 said:


> Next: B R' u b' U' r B' U2 f d2 U2 L2 u B2 d' U' F' U2 B2 f R B f' u' f' L u2 L2 R2 f F L R' B' U' R2 b' R2 d' r'


This is as far as I got transcribing tonight.

https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=B_R-_...-_B_//protect_them
R_U-_L_D-_r_F-_r_//yellow


----------



## unsolved (Mar 16, 2015)

martinss said:


> This is as far as I got transcribing tonight.



Just out of curiosity, does reduction pretty much guarantee a shorter move count per solution?


----------



## martinss (Mar 16, 2015)

unsolved said:


> Just out of curiosity, does reduction pretty much guarantee a shorter move count per solution?



I don't think so...
First of all it depends of the definition of a move... if a method as the one you use ends by the center, it will have a very weaker move count in SSHTM than in OBHTM... (I asked about the different turn metrics here but no one answered : https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1061840 )
Moreover reduction method isn't made in order to have a low move count but in order to be easy if we already know how to solve a 3x3x3...
Well, the question is interresting...


----------



## unsolved (Mar 17, 2015)

martinss said:


> I don't think so...
> First of all it depends of the definition of a move... if a method as the one you use ends by the center, it will have a very weaker move count in SSHTM than in OBHTM... )
> Moreover reduction method isn't made in order to have a low move count but in order to be easy if we already know how to solve a 3x3x3...



I see. I never understood why a move such as *r* was defined to be 2 moves, the outer right face and the inner right slice. That forces a single slice turn to require *3 moves*, the outer block turn and inner block turn, then reversing the outer block turn. Peculiar.

If an outer face can move "all by itself" then an inner slice should have the same capability.

I can see how reduction turns the 4x4x4 into a 3x3x3 for ease of learning. But what happens if you remembered the center layout incorrectly?  Oops, you get to resolve at least 8 centers.

I always do the corners first on the 4x4x4; it tells me what centers must go where. I am searching for better edge-pairing algorithms to reduce the movecount for that phase. My last layer solving is optimized now that I learned all of the algs. That leaves me a "ring" around the cube. I am having my program solve as many of these as possible. Currently it has *every* 4-turn, 5-turn, 6-turn, and 7-turn solution mapped. It can also probe these positions in RAM during the search, so that an 8-move search really is capable of seeing up to 15 moves into the future. Once it hits any such pre-computed position, the solution is applied, and the cube is solved.

I am solving the 8-turn center database right now, but it will take a while to finish. The reason is, I solve each distance from each of the 24 possible rotated states. So I have 24 times as many positions, but the lookup speed is incredibly fast.







I have enough RAM to solve the 9- and 10-turn center databases. I'm not sure what the longest "centers-unsolved-only" position is, but it will be cool if my program will be able to go instantly from the last-layer to the solved state


----------



## martinss (Mar 22, 2015)

JWinslow23 said:


> Next: B R' u b' U' r B' U2 f d2 U2 L2 u B2 d' U' F' U2 B2 f R B f' u' f' L u2 L2 R2 f F L R' B' U' R2 b' R2 d' r'


F2 2D r' //blue
f U' f' B' r B r' //green
z U2 R F' U F U' r2 //2 edges
B' //protect them
U R2 U' r //2 edges
D L' B //protect them
R U' L D' r F' r //yellow
x r U' r' //3/4 red
R' 2L2 U' 2L2' //red
R' x
2L' U 2L //1/2 white + 1/2 orange
U L //protect edges
2R U2 2R' //white + orange (=centers)
x' d' L' U L d //2 edges
B R2 u F' D' F u' //2 edges
D R u' R U R' U' F' U F u //2 edges (=3x3x3)
x2 2R F2 l' F 2R' F' U2 F 2R F' U2 l x' E2 2L' U2 2L y2 x' //double parity (OLL+PLL)
R B2 D' F B R' D R2 L' F B' U' F U F2 U2 D B2 D' //3x3x3 solve

Next : F2 L2 B L D F D B U F' D2 B' D2 F2 R2 F' U2 L2 D2 R2 Fw2 U2 Fw2 L' D' Fw2 F2 R' U' Fw2 F2 U Fw' L2 F2 L' U' L Rw' D' Fw' Rw L2 Uw Rw2


----------



## adimare (Apr 27, 2015)

martinss said:


> Next : F2 L2 B L D F D B U F' D2 B' D2 F2 R2 F' U2 L2 D2 R2 Fw2 U2 Fw2 L' D' Fw2 F2 R' U' Fw2 F2 U Fw' L2 F2 L' U' L Rw' D' Fw' Rw L2 Uw Rw2



Solution using a method I use to apply ZZ to the 4x4:
U2 r2 f' // First center
F' r F r' y2 z' F' d R2 d' // Second center
L F r U' // First cross edge
L' U2 r2 U' // Second cross edge
R2 F' D r L' U x // Third cross edge
3r U2 3r' U' r U' // Half centers
3r' U' r2 U r U' r' U2 3r' U2 r U r' // Finish centers
3R' R' U' R U 3R L F' // Last "cross" edge
z' u U F' L F L' U2 R U' R' y R U R' F R' F' R u' y2 // 5 more edges
U' F R' F' R u' R U2 R' u D' // Finish edges
U F // EO
L U' L' r2 B2 U2 l U2 r' U2 r U2 F2 r F2 l' B2 r2 // Parity
D U L U' L' R U2 R L' U2 L // L block
U' R U' R' U R U' R U2 R' U' R' U R U' R' U' R // R block
U2 R' U R2' D 3r' U2 3r D' R2 U' R // COLL
U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // PLL

alg.cubing.net

Next: R2 f R' r' U' r' f2 F u2 U' B r2 F' U' u' L' u' F U' B L2 u F' L' D R2 U' D2 F' r U2 D2 R2 u2 L2 U2 u' f R U'


----------



## Cale S (Apr 27, 2015)

adimare said:


> Next: R2 f R' r' U' r' f2 F u2 U' B r2 F' U' u' L' u' F U' B L2 u F' L' D R2 U' D2 F' r U2 D2 R2 u2 L2 U2 u' f R U'



B' Rw' U Rw L' Uw' Lw D Lw' // F2C
Uw2 L Uw F' L Uw2 R' Uw' F2 L2 Uw' // L4C
x2 z U R' U' R Uw R U' R2 U2 R L U' L' Uw' // F6E
x' F' U2 F Uw' F D F' R D2 R' F' D U2 F R U z' // almost L6E
U Lw F2 Lw' F2 Rw2 U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 F2 Rw2 F2 x'z'// parity 
B L U' L2 U // 2x2x2
D2 F' D' F D2 F D' // 2x2x3
F' U' R2 F' R' F U2 F' // almost F2L
U2 R' D R' D' R2 F' U F' U' F2 U F // LL

97 htm

Next: R' B2 F' u' U f' U2 u R D f2 R B2 f u D2 U2 F' D L r U u' L2 F2 L u2 U F2 f u r D' f2 R' D' r L R F2


----------



## ChrisCuber123 (Jan 27, 2017)

z
U' r2 x' R' u // first center
z x' U' r U' r' x' U r U2 r' // 2nd center
y' U' D l D' // first cross edge
F' R' U r L U // 2nd cross edge
x U2 r 3r2 U // 3rd cross edge
x U' 3r2 U2 3r' // half centers
r U' r2 // orange center
U2 r U' r' // green center
r' U r // L2C
x2 z' R u' R U R' F R' F' R u R' D' // cross
u' y U' L' U L u R U R' u' y2 R U2 R' U L' U' L u // eww edges case
y' U' R U R' u' R U R' u // L2E
R' U R U2 R' U R // first pair
U' D R U' R' D' // 2nd pair
L U L' U y' L' U' L // 3rd pair
R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL
M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 // PLL

NEXT: Uw' F' U2 B2 Rw2 F2 U' Rw' F2 U' R Fw F' Uw B D2 Fw Uw Rw' Fw' Uw F' Uw' F2 Rw U B R2 B' Rw B' D Rw R2 Fw B R' B' Rw' L'


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 27, 2017)

ChrisCuber123 said:


> NEXT: Uw' F' U2 B2 Rw2 F2 U' Rw' F2 U' R Fw F' Uw B D2 Fw Uw Rw' Fw' Uw F' Uw' F2 Rw U B R2 B' Rw B' D Rw R2 Fw B R' B' Rw' L'



x z'
U' 2L d' // white centre
F' u' R2 u x D' r u' R2 u // yellow centre
U l D' L' // white-green square
U r' U' R' U' R U2 // white-red square
x2 U' r F R2 r F r F2 // white-blue square
U2 r' U2 r2 // red centre + avoid parity
U' r U' r2 U' r // blue centre
U r' U2 r // green centre
U F' R2 F r // start edge pairing
U R U2 R U r2 // weird cycle break
F' R F r
U R U x r2 D2 r U2 r' D2 r U2 l // last two edges + avoid parity
U' R2 U' R U' D R' F' U' F // first two pairs
z' R' F R' F2 U2 F // Petrus EO
U R2 U' s R2 s' // F2L
R2 U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U // 2GLL

Next: U B2 U B2 U F2 D' L2 D2 R' B' L F' L R' B2 R' F Fw2 Uw2 U' B2 F Rw2 Uw2 R2 Uw2 U Rw2 U' Rw F R' Fw2 R U' Fw Rw L Fw' U D Rw2


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 15, 2017)

ZZ for 4x4: 

U2 Rw' R' Uw' U' Rw' B Uw' L Uw L2 R Uw L2 Uw' // (15) 2 opposite centers
B' D' Rw R2 B D' R F' Rw D // (10/25) 3 edge pairs
y2 U' Rw2 U Rw' U Lw L' U' Rw' U2 R2 U L' x' Rw U' Rw' U Rw R2 U2 Rw' // (21/46) 4 centers
Rw' D R2 D' F R F' U R' U' Rw // (11/57) 3 edge pairs
x' F R2 F' Rw' // (4/61) 1 edge pair
U' R2 U Rw // (4/65) 1 edge pair
F R' F' Rw' // (4/69) 1 edge pair
R' U' R U Rw // (5/74) Last edge pair
U' R U // (3/77) Place an edge with correct orientation on FU
L2 x z' // (1/78) Orient the cube for 3x3
F' U' F // (3/81) Correct edge orientation
L U2 L U' L U L R U2 R U2 L // (12/93) Left block
U' R U' R' U R' U' R' U2 R' // (10/103) Right block
L' U2 L U L' U L // (7/110) OLL
x' R2 U2 R D R' U2 R D' R F' // (10/120) PLL A

120 STM

NEXT: R D' u B2 U D u f' u' U' F2 r2 R F2 u2 U2 B2 U L2 U2 D2 B r2 f' B2 U2 f' B2 D' u' U2 f' F2 U' F U u2 L2 U' R


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 16, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> R D' u B2 U D u f' u' U' F2 r2 R F2 u2 U2 B2 U L2 U2 D2 B r2 f' B2 U2 f' B2 D' u' U2 f' F2 U' F U u2 L2 U' R



Sandwich with a Roux-like start, 132 BTM.

x2 y
U' 2L' u U f' // white centre
U2 f' U b U' r U2 r' // yellow centre
L u L' R2 s' 2L' F2 R x D2 R D' // FB
U2 2L' U R' U' r' U2 R2 3r U' R U r2 R' U2 R2 3r U2 R U' R' // SB
2L' m' U m' x' R U R' D R U' R' D' x // CMLL
U m' U2 m U // ULUR
2R' U2 2R U2 2R' 2L' m' U m' U m' U m' U2 m' U m' U m' U m' // r slice edges
y U2 R2 U 2L U' R2 U 2L' U // l slice edges
z m 2U' m' U2 m 2U m' U2 // +2 centres
y x U' 2L' U' 2L 2U2 2L' U 2L U' u2 // +3 centres
x B2 2L2 U' 2R' U 2L2 U' // +2 centres
x U 2L U' 2R U 2L' 2R' U' 2L U 2R U' 2L' B D2 // +4 centres

Next: F2 U B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D B2 D2 F2 R D' B L' R F' U2 B' D' L' Uw2 B Uw2 F U' Fw2 D2 Fw2 F2 U2 L2 Rw' Fw2 R D' Rw L U Fw' Rw2 Fw' L Uw D'


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 16, 2017)

ZZ for 4x4 :

Fw2 F L2 Dw' R' L' Dw2 B2 Uw // 2 opposite centers
D F R L F U' Rw L F' // 3 edge pairs on Left
U' L' x' U L' x' Rw2 U Rw2 U' Rw U R2 U Rw' U' Rw' U Rw U2 Rw' R U // 4 centers
Rw' F R2' F' R U R2 U' R' x2 F R F' Rw // 3 edges
U' R2 U 2R' // 1 edge
U' R' U 2R // 1 edge
F R F' 2R' // 1 edge
U' R' U Rw // Last edge
z' F R' F' B U B' R U' R' // edge orientation
U' D L' U2 L D' L' U2 L // Left block
U' x U2 Rw2 U2 x' U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Rw2 x U2 Lw U2 Rw' U2 2R // OLL Parity
U R U2 R2 D' R U R' D R2 // F2L + OLL
L U2 L' U' L U2 R' U L' U' R // PLL J

127 HTM

NEXT: Uw2 U' F B' Uw2 D2 U L' B' U' Rw D Fw' R D' R2 Uw L' D U' Fw2 D2 Uw2 U2 Fw Rw2 Fw D L B' L2 F' R F' R' D Fw2 Uw' Rw' U


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 24, 2017)

Rw U D' Rw' U' F Rw' z B Rw' L' Fw' L2 Fw // 2 centers
R2 U' F Rw2 U' Rw' L B' 2L U' // 3 edges
L2 Rw U Rw' U' 3Rw2 Rw' U2 // 3 half centers
2L U Rw' U2 Rw2 U2 Rw U Rw' // 6 centers
3Rw' U 2L' U' R' U' R U2 // 4th white edge
3Rw F R F' 3Rw' F R2' F' 3Rw' R' F R F' 2L // 2 more edges (with a mistake)
R' F R2' F' // 3x3x4 block!
x' B' R' B Rw' F R' F' Rw2 B' R' B Rw' // more edges…
U R' U' Rw' U' R U F R2' F' Rw // last 2 edges
3Lw F R2' F' // fix edge orientation
z' L' U L R U2 R' U2 // all but 3 corners
F' L F R F' L' F R' // last 3 corners. job done!

112 HTM

NEXT: Uw2 D Rw2 F2 R2 F L' U R2 B Uw L2 U' L' Uw B' U2 R2 Uw' D U2 B' Fw Rw' R U B2 L Rw' Uw Fw U2 R D Rw2 R2 F' Fw Rw' D


----------



## The Blockhead (Jul 26, 2017)

Dw U Fw z2 U Lw' U Lw2 F2 Lw' *//2 centers*
R' F' Uw' R y2 F Uw' F y F Uw' F' U' R2 *//3 Edges*
D' L' Uw L' Uw2 y2 D' F' Uw F' Uw D2 B' Uw2 y R D' F Dw R2 Dw' *//Finish Centers*
U F U' F' Uw F U' F' U R' U R Uw2 B U B' F2 U F2 R U R' Uw F U' F' Uw2 R U' R' Uw' F R' F' R Uw R U R' F R' F' R Uw2 y' Uw' R U R' F R' F' R Uw y' R U R' F R' F' R Uw' R U R' F R' F' R Uw D2 *//Finish Edges*
R U2 R' U' R' U R F U2 F' U R U' R' L' U' L U2 y2 R' U2 R2 U R' F U' F' U R' U' R U2 R' U R //3x3 F2L
U2 B U L U' L' B'* //1LOLL*
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R U R' U' Rw2 R2 U2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 U' R U' R' U2 *//2LPLL and Parity*
*
NEXT: Uw' F' L2 R' B Fw2 U2 B' L' F' B2 U' B2 Rw U R2 L' Uw' Rw' R F2 R2 Uw2 Rw' R2 Uw U' Fw Uw2 Rw' L2 U F2 R' B2 Uw F2 B2 L B2*


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 27, 2017)

Bw2 U' L' Fw z2 U2 D' Rw' U' Rw U L Fw' L2 Fw // 2 centers
z F U Rw U // 2 edges on L
x U Rw 3Rw' // starting last 4 centers
U 2L2 D' // 3rd edge on L
3Rw U' Rw U' Rw 3Rw U2 3Rw2 U' Rw U 3Rw U' 3Rw' Rw U2 // last 4 centers
B' R B Rw' U // 4th edge on L
Rw' U' R' U2 R' U' Rw2 3Rw U' R2 U Rw' // 4 more edges
U' R2 U Rw F R F' Rw' // 2 edges
F R2' F' Rw U' R U F R2' F' Rw' // Last 2 edges
3Rw2 U' L // Cross on L
B' R2 B F R2' F' z' R U // edge orientation
Rw2 B2 Rw' U2 Rw' U2' (x') U2 Rw' U2' Rw U2 Rw' U2' Rw2 U2' (x) // OLL Parity
U2 R2 U L' U R U' L' U' R U2 R' // Right block
L U' L U L2 U L U L' U L U2 L2 // Left block + OLL
x' R2 U2 R D R' U2 R D' R // PLL A

137 HTM

NEXT: Rw2 B U Fw Uw2 R U2 Uw2 R F' B R' F B2 L Fw' U2 Rw' F2 L' Rw2 F Fw' Uw2 D' R2 B Rw' U' Fw L B Fw Rw' L' F D' Rw2 Fw2 D2


----------



## ch_ts (Jul 28, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: Rw2 B U Fw Uw2 R U2 Uw2 R F' B R' F B2 L Fw' U2 Rw' F2 L' Rw2 F Fw' Uw2 D' R2 B Rw' U' Fw L B Fw Rw' L' F D' Rw2 Fw2 D2


R Uw' 2F //white center
Dw2 Rw' U2 Rw // yellow center
L2 F' R2 Uw R' Uw R2 F2 Uw2 // red, green centers
R' Uw' R' Uw2 F2 Uw' // orange, blue centers
y' Uw' R F' U R' F Uw //some edges
y2 D2 L Uw' L D L' F D2 F' Uw //more edges
y2 L B2 2U' D' R' U' D R 2Uw //last edges
U2 R F B' R2 // cross
y' U F U' F' // EO
U2 R U R2 U' R2 U' R' U R U R' //right block
D' L U' L' D U' L' U L //left block
R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R' //bruno
y U2 m2 U' m' U2 m U' m2 //solved!
view

Next: Fw B2 Uw2 D2 U2 Rw2 B Rw2 Fw U' B2 L2 R' Uw2 R' U' R2 Rw' D F' B Uw' L' B F Uw2 R' D' F R2 B R2 Fw' R Rw Fw2 Uw2 U D Fw


----------



## The Blockhead (Jul 28, 2017)

ch_ts said:


> Fw B2 Uw2 D2 U2 Rw2 B Rw2 Fw U' B2 L2 R' Uw2 R' U' R2 Rw' D F' B Uw' L' B F Uw2 R' D' F R2 B R2 Fw' R Rw Fw2 Uw2 U D Fw



U2 Rw' U' Rw' z2 U' R Lw F Lw' L' Dw' U2 Rw' U2 Rw //2 Centers
B' F U L2 U' F' Uw' F //3 Cross Edges
Uw D' F' D2 Uw B2 Uw' D' R2 D' F2 //Half Centers
z L' Rw' U2 Rw2 U' Rw U Rw U Lw F2 Lw2 B' Lw //Finish Centers
z' U2 R U' R' U2 F U' F' Uw' R U R' Uw L2 D2 Uw L F' L' F R' U R F R' F' R B U B' Uw' y' R U2 R' Uw U L F' L' F Uw' L' U L Uw' F R' F' R Uw //Last 8 Edges
U' R' U R L U2 L2 U L U2 B' U B U' L' U L U F U' F' R' U' R U' F' U F U2 y2 L' U' L U L' U' L U2 F U' F' //F2L
U' Rw2 B2 U2 Lw U2 Rw' U2 Rw U2 F2 Rw F2 Lw' B2 Rw2 U' R U R' U R U2 R' //OLL + Parity
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' 2L2 2R2 U 2L2 2R2 U2 2L2 2R2 U 2L2 2R2 U' R U R' U' 2R2 U2 2R2 Uw2 2R2 Uw2 U' R U' R' U2 //PLL + Parity

NEXT: Fw2 U2 B2 D' Fw B L2 B' U Uw' F2 Rw2 Fw2 L2 D L' D' Fw' Uw D B' Rw' U R' D2 B2 Fw Uw Rw D Uw L2 Fw' Rw2 D2 Rw' L' R' F2 R'


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 28, 2017)

Uw' F U' Rw2 U Rw R U Fw R2 Fw' // 2 opposite centers
R' Uw B F' 2U2 F' // 2 opposite white edges
z' Rw 3Rw U 3Rw U' 2L' U' 3Rw' U2 3Rw' Rw' U 2L' U L2 U 3Rw' U' Rw' U Rw U2 Rw' U' // 4 centers + 2 edges
x2 2L' U' R2 U 3Rw' U' R2 U 3Rw' U' R U Rw // 3 edges
U' R2 U 2R' F R' F' Rw F R2 F' Rw' U' R' U Rw // last edges
z' F R' F' L2 U R' U' R U' D2 R2 L U L' D2 // left block
R' U F' U' F U2 R' U2 R' U2 R2 U' // right block
y2 Rw2 B2 Rw' U2 Rw' U2' (x') U2 Rw' U2' Rw U2 Rw' U2' Rw2 U2' (x) // OLL Parity
U2 L' U L' B U2 B' L B L' U2 L B' // last 3 corners

130 HTM 

NEXT: F2 U' F Fw B' U D2 Rw Fw2 Uw2 Rw U' D B R D U2 B Fw Rw U' R2 D2 Fw U Fw' F' B Rw F' U Uw' F' B' Rw2 B' U' L' U R'


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jul 31, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: F2 U' F Fw B' U D2 Rw Fw2 Uw2 Rw U' D B R D U2 B Fw Rw U' R2 D2 Fw U Fw' F' B Rw F' U Uw' F' B' Rw2 B' U' L' U R'


Gave it a try using Hoya-ZZ. I know I'm still very inefficient in the first 2 steps.

U D r U D' r' D r' // 1st centre
u y r' F2 r // 2nd centre
z' r' U D2 l D l // 3rd centre
B r' U' F' r l U2 l' // 4th centre

D' L' r U' r' // 1st edge
R D' R' D' l' U2 l U' l' U l // 2nd edge
D' L r U' r' L' D2 // 3rd edge
F' U' F U l' R' U' R l // 4th edge
R U R' L 2L' U 2L L' // 5th edge

U2 l' U l r U2 r' // Finish centres

F2 u' U' R U R' u 3r U' 3r' //Pair 2 edges
U L' U' L u' U2 F R' F' R u // Pair 2 edges
R U2 R' u' R U R' u // Pair 2 edges

y' U L R' U R U L R' U' R' U R' U L // Left block
U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U R U' R U R' // Right block
U R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L // COLL
m2 U' m' U2 m U' m2 U // EPLL


*Next:* Rw2 B' Rw' Fw' F' R' D' Uw2 U' F' B U' B' L F2 Fw B' Uw2 Rw' F' R2 D' L2 Uw' L' Rw2 U F2 D Fw' D2 R B Rw R U' F D Fw F2


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 1, 2017)

B2 Uw Lw U' Lw' Fw' Lw U2 Rw2 F R F 2R // (14) 2 opposite centers
(z') R2 L U Lw2 F' 3Rw U' Rw2 U2 3Rw U L2 U' // (27) 4 edges
2L' U' 2L' U Rw F R2 F' U2 Rw2 3Rw' U' F R' F' U2 Rw U2 R' 3Rw' U' R' U 2R' // (54) centers solved
U 2R2 B' R' B 2R U' R' U Rw // (66) all edges paired
U' D2 U' R' U 3Rw' // (72) BL slot
(z') U R' F' B U' F B' // (79) EO
L' U2 L // (82) FL slot
R2 U2 R U' R2 U R2 U' R // (91) FR slot
(y) R Rw2 B2 Rw' U2 Rw' U2' (x') U2 Rw' U2' Rw U2 Rw' U2' Rw2 // (106) OLL parity
D R2 D' L2 D R2 D' L2 // (114) 3-corners cycle
U2' (x) U2 R' U' // (118) Solved

104 + Parity = 118 HTM

NEXT: R2 Uw2 U B2 D R B U' Fw2 B2 F L' D R2 D F Rw2 Uw' F' Uw B L' Uw B2 F' R2 Fw Uw R2 Rw Uw Rw' Uw2 R2 Uw' F' B2 R' U2 R


----------



## xyzzy (Aug 1, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: R2 Uw2 U B2 D R B U' Fw2 B2 F L' D R2 D F Rw2 Uw' F' Uw B L' Uw B2 F' R2 Fw Uw R2 Rw Uw Rw' Uw2 R2 Uw' F' B2 R' U2 R



Sort of Yau, 127 OBTM.

D' r2 U r' x' R2 L u r' U2 F2 r // white/yellow centres
z' x' U2 F' U2 2R2 U' // white-red square
l2 U R U R' U2 // white-orange square
x' U2 r U' r' U r2 U2 R' r2 D2 // white-blue square
r' U' r' U r U2 r // centres
U R U' R' U r U R U' r' // white-green + green-red
U R' U R U' R' U R2 B' R' B // first slot
3l' U' R U r' U' R U (r2 x') U' R U r' // 3 dedges
U' R U 2R F R F' r' // 3 dedges
D' R D x D R2 D' // second slot
x' R' U' R2 U // pair
z' R' F R F' R U' m' U' 3r' F // last two slots
r2 B2 r' U2 r' U2 x' U2 r' U2 r U2 r' U2 r2 U2 x // CPEOLL (double parity)
U R U R' U R U2 R' // 2GLL
(alg.cubing.net)

Next: F2 U2 F2 D B2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 R2 F' R' F2 D' R' U' L R2 B' R Rw2 B' Uw2 F' Uw2 L2 Fw2 Uw2 U' Rw2 B2 F' Rw F' L B' D Rw F2 L Uw B' Rw2 F' Uw'


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 1, 2017)

Scramble: F2 U2 F2 D B2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 R2 F' R' F2 D' R' U' L R2 B' R Rw2 B' Uw2 F' Uw2 L2 Fw2 Uw2 U' Rw2 B2 F' Rw F' L B' D Rw F2 L Uw B' Rw2 F' Uw'
Hoya-ZZ, even though I usually do Hoya-CFOP

y z // Inspection
Rw2' D Rw R2 Uw // 1st Center + Influence 2nd
x' Lw U2 Lw' L' U' y' Rw' F2 Rw // 2nd Center
x y U2 Rw2' D' U' Rw // 3rd Center + Influence 4th
x' (z x') Rw2 U2' Rw2' (x z') // 4th Center

Rw' F Rw F' // 1st Line Dedge
(U D2) F' U' Rw U' Rw' F D // 2nd Line Dedge + D2
F2 R U R' Rw U' Rw' F D2 // 1st EO Dedge
Lw' U2 Lw2 F' Lw' L2' F2 L2 // 2nd EO Dedge
R' F' R F' Rw U' Rw' F R2 F' R2' // 3rd EO Dedge
U Rw' F Rw F' U' L' U L Rw U2 Rw' // Finish Centers + 4rth Dedge

(Uw' y) U' L' U L (Uw y') // 2 Dedges
U F' L F L' Uw' R U2 R' Uw // 2 Dedges
F R' F' R Uw' R U R' F R' F' R Uw // 2 Dedges
L' U' 3r Rw U2 x Rw U2 Rw U2' Rw' U2 Lw U2' Rw' U2 Rw U2' Rw' U2 Rw' // EO + OP

x' y' R U R U2 R L2 U2 R L' U' R' L U' L U L' // F2L
U' R U R' U2' R' D' R U R' D R2 U' R' U R U' R' 2R2 U2 2R2 Uw2 2R2 Uw2 U // ZBLL + PP
164 STM

Next: U' Fw B2 U2 L B D' Uw2 B' Fw L2 Rw2 U' Fw' Uw F' U' L U' R B L F2 Uw' R Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 R' F2 Uw D' B Uw L B' F Uw' B D'


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 2, 2017)

Another failed attempt for a sub-100 solve (w/o parity) :

102 + 15 (parities) = 117 HTM

Uw Lw' U' Lw U Lw U (y) Rw' F' R F' Rw // (12) 2 centers
(z x') U' B U2 Rw U' 2L2 D' // (20) 3rd center + 3 edges
2L U Rw U' (R') U2 3Rw2 U' 2L U' 2L' U R2 U 2L U' // (40) centers solved
2L2 R' U' R U (x) U' R U 2L' (x') // (51) 10th edge
R' U Rw U' R2 U F R F' 2R' // (62) last 2 edges
R U R U' 3Rw' R U2 // (69) 1st square
F' R' F (z') // (72) edge orientation
R' U' R L' U L // (78) left block
R2 U2 R U' R' U' R' U R // (87) right (pseudo) block
U (F2 Rw2) (F2 U2' Rw U2 Rw' U2' Rw2) (F2 Rw U2 Rw' U2' Rw) // (103) both parities
L' U2 L U L' U L2 U L' U L U2 L' // (116) easy ZBLL Pi
R' // (117) Fix pseudo block

NEXT: Rw F' B Rw2 U B' L Fw2 U2 R' B' L2 D2 Rw L' Fw2 U R' D2 Rw Fw' D2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw' Fw2 L F2 Rw R2 Fw2 F' D' Rw2 Fw2 Uw U2 Rw' L' F


----------



## ch_ts (Aug 2, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: Rw F' B Rw2 U B' L Fw2 U2 R' B' L2 D2 Rw L' Fw2 U R' D2 Rw Fw' D2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw' Fw2 L F2 Rw R2 Fw2 F' D' Rw2 Fw2 Uw U2 Rw' L' F


//centers
B' Uw Lw'
R Dw2 Fw' U2 Fw U Rw U2 Rw'
x2 L' F Uw F' Uw L2 F2 Uw2
L Dw' L Dw
//edges
R B D B' R D2 R' Uw'
R' D2 R L D' U L' Uw
F2 D' F Uw F' D F U R U' R' Uw'
//zz
F D L2 U B' L D
R L' U2 R' U' R' U2 R' U' R U2 R'
L U' L' U L' U' L
B U' F' U B' U' F
B2 U' B' U B' U' D' B2 D B D' B D
view

Next: D L2 Uw L U' L2 U' Rw' U2 L2 B L' Uw' L2 Rw' R Uw Rw B F2 U2 B F' U B' Fw2 D Uw2 R Rw D' Fw' R' Uw2 Rw' D' F' U2 R' B2


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 6, 2017)

ch_ts said:


> D L2 Uw L U' L2 U' Rw' U2 L2 B L' Uw' L2 Rw' R Uw Rw B F2 U2 B F' U B' Fw2 D Uw2 R Rw D' Fw' R' Uw2 Rw' D' F' U2 R' B2



y L R 2U' B' Rw' D Lw2 y Rw' F' Rw2 U Rw' z // (12) 2 centers
F Rw D' x' // (3/15) 3 edges
U L' U' Rw U 2L U2 2L U' Rw' U' F R F' Rw U' // (16/31) 6 centers 4 edges
(2R' F R' F') (x' U' R2 U) (x' R F R' F') Rw // (12/43) 7 edges
(U' R U) (x R' U' R U) Rw' (F R F') (U R U') Rw // (15/58) 12 edges
R F B2 D' U' B 3Rw' F // (8/66) left block
U2 R2 3Rw U 3Rw // (5/71) edge orientation
U R U R2 3Rw U2 3Rw' U R' U' R // (11/82) F2L completed
y Rw2 B2 Rw' U2 Rw' U2' x' U2 Rw' U2' Rw U2 Rw' U2' Rw2 U2' // (15/97) The Mandatory OLL Parity Algorithm :0(
xy' L U L' U L U2 L' // (7/104) Sune
x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x' // (9/113) PLL A

98 + Parity = 113 STM

NEXT: Uw B Rw2 L2 U' Uw Fw Uw' F' L Uw B Uw2 Rw B Fw Rw2 L R' Uw U' F' Uw F2 U2 F L2 Rw2 R' Fw Rw Uw2 F2 D B2 U2 F Rw2 F2 Uw2


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 24, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: Uw B Rw2 L2 U' Uw Fw Uw' F' L Uw B Uw2 Rw B Fw Rw2 L R' Uw U' F' Uw F2 U2 F L2 Rw2 R' Fw Rw Uw2 F2 D B2 U2 F Rw2 F2 Uw2



*Leor* method (aka Zzoux or ZZRoux) for 4x4:

x2 Rw U Rw' F U' Rw R y' Rw R y Rw F2 Rw' y' // (12) 2 centers
F 2R U D B' R2 Rw' F' // (8/20) Red square
L2 R U' R' U' Rw U' // (7/27) Red block
x U' 2L' U' 3Rw' U' Rw U 2L U2 Rw' U Rw' U2 2L U Rw2 U Rw2 // (18/45) 6 centers
3Rw R' U 2R' F R' F' 2L' U' R2 U 2L 3Rw' U' R U 3Rw' U' R U Rw // (21/66) 8 edges
F R2 F' Rw' U' R' U Rw R F R' F' 2R' U' R U F R2 F' 2R // (20/86) 12 edges
F R F' // (3/89) Edges Orientation
U R U' R2 U2 R' // (6/95) Right block
U' R 3Rw' U2 R' 3Rw2 U' 3Rw U2 R' F R U2 3Rw2 F // (15/110) DB edge + Last layer
2R2 U2 2R2 u2 2R2 u2 U' // (7/117) Parity

NEXT: L2 Rw R' D2 R2 U' Uw' Rw' D B R2 U' L' R' Rw2 U2 Uw2 L' U2 D R2 F D2 Rw Uw2 L' Rw' Uw Fw L' Uw U' D2 Fw2 L2 Rw' B' Rw2 F' R'


----------



## Arc (Sep 24, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: L2 Rw R' D2 R2 U' Uw' Rw' D B R2 U' L' R' Rw2 U2 Uw2 L' U2 D R2 F D2 Rw Uw2 L' Rw' Uw Fw L' Uw U' D2 Fw2 L2 Rw' B' Rw2 F' R'


I'm so inefficient... 

x' y2 // Inspection
B 2L2 Uw x Uw R2 Uw' D' Lw' Dw R2 Dw' // F2C (11/11)
U2 F' D Rw2 R F' D' Rw2 D' F L' U L2 F' Rw' 3Rw' U 3Rw2 U2 3Rw' F // FB (21/32)
2L' U 3Rw U' Rw U' Rw' 3Rw2 U' Rw U2 Rw' U' 3Rw' Rw U2 Rw' // L4C (17/49)
U' Rw R' U R' U' 2R' R U2 Rw U R U' 3Rw2 R' U' R U 3Rw' U' R U Rw' U R2 U' Rw' U' R U Rw U R' U' Rw' U' R U Rw // Edges (39/88)
U' 3Rw' U' // Setup (3/91)
r U2 x r U2 r U2 r' U2 l U2 r' U2 r U2 r' U2 r' // Parity (17/108)
R' U' 3Rw' U 3Rw // EO 3x3x4 (5/113)
U' R2 U2 R' U' R2 U2 R2 U' R U R' U' R U R' // F2L (16/129)
U2 F R U' R' U R U R' U R U' R' F' // COLL (14/143)
Rw2 U2 Rw' U2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 U2 Rw' U2 Rw2 // Parity (11/154)
U' R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R // EPLL (12/166)

Next: Rw' R2 Uw' U Fw2 F L2 U L' R B' L' D2 F Fw2 L2 Rw2 F' Fw2 U R' Fw2 B' R2 F2 B' Rw B' U' Uw Rw' Uw Rw Uw' U' D2 L' Fw' D Fw


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 25, 2017)

Arc said:


> Next: Rw' R2 Uw' U Fw2 F L2 U L' R B' L' D2 F Fw2 L2 Rw2 F' Fw2 U R' Fw2 B' R2 F2 B' Rw B' U' Uw Rw' Uw Rw Uw' U' D2 L' Fw' D Fw



U2 r F r R' f' u' F2 u D' L f L2 f' // red/orange (14/14)
r B U2 r U' r' U2 r U r // yellow/blue + 2 dedges (10/24)
L R U' r U2 r2 // green/white + 3 dedges (6/30)
U' R L2 U F' R F r' // + 3 dedges (8/38)
U D' L' U' D B L' B' r' D F' R D' F r' // + 4 dedges (15/53)
z2 x'
F' L B' // EOline (3/56)
R2 U' R U // left square (4/60)
L R2 U R2 // right pseudosquare (4/64)
L U L' D' U' R U2 R' D // right block (9/73)
L U L' U L U' L' // left block (7/80)
F' L F R' F' L' F // 3-cycle (7/87)
L' D2 L U L' D2 L U' R // 3-cycle (9/96)
(alg.cubing.net)

Next: 
B D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 B' L2 F' D2 U L' U F U' F L U R2 U Uw2 F' Rw2 U' B2 Uw2 B2 R2 B2 Rw2 D2 F2 Rw' B F' L' D2 Uw F' R Fw2 Uw' Fw Uw2 B'


----------



## Neuro (Nov 6, 2017)

Meyer, 101. Got lucky w/ no parity but I really need to work on the 1st 3 steps

d2 R d x d' R' d' l U2 l' U2 l' U2 l z'//LR Centers
L' U' r' D' F R' B' 2L L' U x2 U F' 2L2 U//FB
x m' U 2L' U2 2L U r2 U r U' r2 U2 r2 U' R2 U' r' U2 r U2//L4C
z' y' F U F' u L' U2 L F' U' F D y F' U' F u'//Pairing
x y L2 x2 U L' x' U' R' U2 L' B' L//SB
U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R'//CMLL
m U2 m' U m U' m' U' m2 U' m U2 m' U2//LSE

NEXT: U2 f' L R2 r' D' L D2 R' D2 F2 u L' D2 U2 u' F' D2 u r' f' L r R2 u D R2 r F u D2 U' r' R2 B2 F U2 B' F' r

EDIT: Whoops, looks like when I copied the scramble I missed the ' on the last move (B instead of B') Oh well


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 6, 2017)

Neuro said:


> U2 f' L R2 r' D' L D2 R' D2 F2 u L' D2 U2 u' F' D2 u r' f' L r R2 u D R2 r F u D2 U' r' R2 B2 F U2 B' F' r



“Optimized” Leor : 103 STM 

B D Rw' B' D2 Rw' F x Rw U2 Rw' U // (11) 2 opposite centers
y D F L U' 3Rw' 2Rw' U' x'
R' U' L F U 2R 3Rw U' x // (15/26) Left block
3Rw' U 2L' U' 3Rw U 2Rw 3Rw U' 2Rw' U 2Rw2 U 2Rw U
2L2 3Rw' U2 // (18/44) Last 4 Centers
F R2 F' 3Rw U' R' U 2R // (8/52) 6/12 edges
U2 R2 U 2L F R2 F' 2L'
U2 3Rw2 U'
2L' U' R' U 2L'
B' R2 B U R U' 2L2 U2 3Rw // (25/77) 12/12 edges DF-DB
R U' B' R' B // (5/82) edge orientation
U' R U' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U2 R' // (14/96) Right block
y R U2 R' U' R U' R' // (7/103) AntiSune - Solved

NEXT: Rw' R Uw2 L2 B' Uw2 L2 U' B2 F Fw2 U L2 D U Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw F' Fw U L B2 F L R F L2 B2 U Uw' D' B' D Fw' L D F L2
_


----------



## Neuro (Nov 6, 2017)

Meyer, 121

B2 r' U' r' D 2F2 r' F2 r x' L2 2U' l' U2 l//LR Centers
z' x' F D' F U2 R F r2 F B2 m2 L' B' L B r B'//FB
L' x' U L' B' L' x2 r2 U r U2 r2 U' r U r' U2 r U2 r2//L4C
x' z' u' F U2 F' D2 y2 L' U' L u D2 y2 U F d F' U' F d' R U2 R' U u L' U L u'//Edges
x y U R2 U L2 x2 U' m U R' U' m2 U' L' x'//SB
r U2 x r U2 r U2 r' U2 l U2 r' U2 r U2 r' U2 r' U2 F' L x U L' x' U2 L' x' F2 L x//OP+CMLL
m2 U' m' U' m' U' m U2 m//LSE

NEXT: u2 f L R' D2 r' R U L f r2 L' U2 L R' B' U' r' L' u F2 U' L' D2 R' f2 r' R B' U2 L2 D' U2 u' r' U2 R2 f U2 R


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 7, 2017)

Neuro said:


> NEXT: u2 f L R' D2 r' R U L f r2 L' U2 L R' B' U' r' L' u F2 U' L' D2 R' f2 r' R B' U2 L2 D' U2 u' r' U2 R2 f U2 R



z y2 // insp
D r F r' d l' U2 l y' L2 u' l' U2 l // white/yellow centres
z' r' U' r F' U 3r' // yellow-green square
U r2 D r U R U2 // yellow-orange square
x' U' r2 L F' // yellow-blue dedge; orange and blue centres
3r' r' U' r' U R' U' D R D' r2 R2 U2 // cross + centres
r2 R' U' R U r2 // +2 dedges
x' U' R U r' U' R U r // + 3 dedges
3r U R U' // first slot
L' U R U' R2 U R' U' // second slot
x U R U' R U R // third slot
U2 R U R' U' R' U // last slot
z' U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U R' U2 L U' R U L' // ZBLL
u2 r2 U2 r2 R2 U2 r2 u2 U2 // parity

107 moves. Got lucky with the centres, though. (Not having OLL parity also helps; in most of the earlier solves I posted in this thread, I did parity avoidance, but this time I decided to follow "what I would do in a speedsolve".)

Next: D B' L2 U2 F' L2 D2 L2 D2 B' U2 R U' L' F' L' U L U' R Rw2 D' U2 B' Uw2 Fw2 U Rw2 D Fw2 L2 B2 R B F2 U Rw' Uw' Fw2 Rw' Uw2 F D2 Fw' U'


----------



## Neuro (Nov 13, 2017)

Meyer, 124

B2 b' l' U' b 2U2 l' U2 l//LR Centers
z F' r U' D2 R D' r R2 L D' B2 R' U' R B' r 3r B'//FB
3r2 U2 3r' r' U2 3r' U 2L U2 3r U' r' U r' U2 r' U' r' U2 r//L4C
U' r U' R U r' U2 z' y' u' F' U' F2 U2 F' u 3u2 u' R U R' u F U F' u L' U L u'//edge pairing
y z U R2 U R' U2 R F R' F' U R//SB
r U2 x r U2 r U2 r' U2 l U2 r' U2 r U2 r' U2 r' U' F R U R' U' F'//OP+CMLL
m' U' m U' m' U m U m2 U' m U2 m' U2//LSE

NEXT: f' u' L2 D R2 D2 F' U2 F2 f r D' L r2 f' R2 f2 U f2 F R2 L r' F L' u' L2 u2 D' U' f2 u2 R u' r U R2 F r2 U2


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 14, 2017)

Neuro said:


> f' u' L2 D R2 D2 F' U2 F2 f r D' L r2 f' R2 f2 U f2 F R2 L r' F L' u' L2 u2 D' U' f2 u2 R u' r U R2 F r2 U2



Leor : 99 STM + OLL Parity = 114 STM

x y' F2 r' F' U r y x U' l u' R2 u // (10) 2 opposite centers
R2 F 3Rw D r U L U r' D' U R' U' 2R L2 F R2 U' D R F' x2 // (21/31) Left block
U 3Rw2 U 2Rw2 U' 3Rw' U2 2L2 U' 2L2 U2 R U' r U R U // (17/48) Last 4 centers + some edges
3Rw' U' R U r2' R' F R F' r
3Rw' U' R U 2R U' R U r' // (19/67) All edges
3Rw' R U2 3Rw' U m U' 3Rw2 U m2' U // (10/78) EO-line
Rw2 B2 Rw' U2 Rw' U2' (x') U2 Rw' U2' Rw U2 Rw' U2' Rw2 U2' (x) // (15/93) OLL parity
R' U2 R' U R U2 R U' R U R' U // (12/105) Right block
R2 U2 R D R' U2 R D' R // (9/114) PLL A

NEXT: D' Fw R' L' Rw2 U B2 R' D Fw' Rw' L' R' B L B R F' R' Uw2 B' Uw Rw U2 D' F' Uw' B' F Uw' Fw' L D' L U D2 B' L' D' Fw
_


----------



## Neuro (Nov 14, 2017)

Meyer, 114

b B u U r2 x U2 r' F' d' l' U2 l//LR Centers
z' F l2 D B U' F' r B U' R U2 F U 2L R2 F//FB
U' 2L2 U' 3r U' r U' 3r r2 U' r2 U' r U2 r' U' r' U R' U r//L4C+1 dedge
U2 z' y' u' R' F R F' u' R U R' 2D2 F U F u L' U2 L u' R' F R F' u' F R' F' R u y z//edge pairing
U R' U' m U' R2 U m U m' U2 3r' U' R//SB
R U2' R2' F R F' U2 R' F R F'//CMLL
m U' m' U m2 U' m' U2 m U' m2//LSE

Leor using same first 4 sequences, 113

b B u U r2 x U2 r' F' d' l' U2 l//LR Centers
z' F l2 D B U' F' r B U' R U2 F U 2L R2 F//FB
U' 2L2 U' 3r U' r U' 3r r2 U' r2 U' r U2 r' U' r' U R' U r//L4C+1 dedge
U2 z' y' u' R' F R F' u' R U R' 2D2 F U F u L' U2 L u' R' F R F' u' F R' F' R u y z//edge pairing
U' m' U2 m' F R2 F2 U' F//EOStripe
R' U2 R' U R2 U' R U' R2 U2 R//F2L
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U//PLL

NEXT: r' B u2 F2 D2 B' U2 F' B' U' L2 B' L' r F' U f D2 R' L2 f2 F' R u' R D' B' f2 u' D2 R r' f' R U f2 U F f L


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 24, 2017)

Neuro said:


> r' B u2 F2 D2 B' U2 F' B' U' L2 B' L' r F' U f D2 R' L2 f2 F' R u' R D' B' f2 u' D2 R r' f' R U f2 U F f L



Leor : 97 STM - Hourrah sub-100 
_(95 STM with cancellations)_

u r' 2U' y' D2 r' y U' r' F2 r // (9) 2 opposite centers (red/orange)
u D L' D R' 2U2 F y R U L 2U' L x y' // (12/21) Left block (red)
U 3Rw U2 3Rw r U' r' U' r2 U 3Rw U r' U R' U r U' // (18/39) Last 4 centers + 1 dedge
(r' m' F R F') (3Rw U' R2 U) (3Rw F R F' r) (U' F R2 F') (2R U R U' 2L' U 3Rw) // (25/64) Edge pairing + Edge orientation
R U2 R' U R U' 3Rw2 // (7/71) EO-line
R2' U' R U R2 U2 R U2 (R) // (9/80) Right block
(R) y' 3Rw2' U2' R B R' U2 3Rw U' (3Rw) // (10/90) COLL T
(m2) U' m U2 m' U' m2 // (7/97) PLL U

NEXT: L D' Fw2 F2 L Fw U' B' U2 D' B' F L' Rw R' D U' Rw' F Fw Uw D' R2 D U2 L Fw B2 Rw' D2 Fw2 Uw2 U2 F2 B' Uw' U2 Fw Rw2 Fw'
_


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 2, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> L D' Fw2 F2 L Fw U' B' U2 D' B' F L' Rw R' D U' Rw' F Fw Uw D' R2 D U2 L Fw B2 Rw' D2 Fw2 Uw2 U2 F2 B' Uw' U2 Fw Rw2 Fw'



Leor : 100 STM 

z' U' r U' r2 U' r L' y' l2 L' u L2 2U' // 12 - 2 opposite centers
r' D F' U D r2 m U R' D' B' 2R' U2 3Rw U' R2 B' // 17/29 - Left block
U' 3Rw' r' U r U' r' 3Rw' R' U' 2L U r' U' r U2 2R' U r' U2 // 20/49 - Last 4 centers
r' F R F' 3Rw' F R F' r m U' R' U r' F R' F' U' R2 U 2R // 21/70 - Edge pairing
3Rw U2 R2 U' m2 U' F R2 F' // 9/79 - EO-line
U R' U2 R U R2 U R2 U R2 // 10/89 - Right block
U' 3Rw U2' R2' F R F' R U2' 3Rw' U' // 11/100 - COLL L

NEXT: Rw' F R2 Uw U D Rw2 R Fw' Rw L' B' Rw F' R Uw Fw' L2 Fw2 L' U D' Rw' B Uw2 B' Uw2 B2 U' L2 Fw' U2 D R' U Fw Rw Fw2 L' Fw'
_


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 5, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> Rw' F R2 Uw U D Rw2 R Fw' Rw L' B' Rw F' R Uw Fw' L2 Fw2 L' U D' Rw' B Uw2 B' Uw2 B2 U' L2 Fw' U2 D R' U Fw Rw Fw2 L' Fw'



Leor : 102 STM

r2 R f' L2 F' u F' y R2 2F' z // (9) 2 opposite centers
2R' U D' l2 L U r2 D' L2 D U2 L F 3Rw' U L // (16/25) Left block
U 3Rw U' 3Rw r U 3Rw r2 U2 r U r' U2 R' U r' U' r R U2 // (20/45) Last 4 centers
(3Rw U' R' U) (3Rw F R F') (3Rw F R2 F') r' // (13/58) 3 dedges
(F R F' r U' R U r') (U' R U 2R U' R U r') // (16/74) Last 4 dedges
3Rw' U' m U m' U' m2 // (7/81) Edge orientation +DB
L D R2 D' R' // (5/86) DF + Right square 
U2 R' U R U2 L' U // (7/93) Right block / All but 3 corners
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // (9/102) Done!

NEXT: D2 r2 L' u L U F f2 L2 f2 R2 F2 u2 U f U F' D2 B2 D R u F' U' R B2 F r2 R' U2 L2 F2 B' D U' R r' F D' r'
_


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 12, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> D2 r2 L' u L U F f2 L2 f2 R2 F2 u2 U f U F' D2 B2 D R u F' U' R B2 F r2 R' U2 L2 F2 B' D U' R r' F D' r'



Leor : 106 STM with parity

z x' U r L 2B' z' F2 u' R2 u // (8) Red/Orange centers
2L F2 r B' D' r B' r2 D L2 F D2 U2 x' 3Rw' F // (15/23) Left block
U' r U2 m' U r2 3Rw U2 2L' U 2L2 3Rw U R2 U r' // (16/39) Last 4 centers
U' 3Rw U' R' U r' F R2' F' 2R U' R U r' U' R2 U F R F' r // (21/60) Edge pairing
U' 3Rw' U' m U' m' U2 3Rw2 // (8/68) EO-line
U' Rw2 B2 Rw' U2 Rw' U2' (x') U2 Rw' U2' Rw U2 Rw' U2' Rw2 U2' (x) // (16/84) Parity fix
U R U R' U R' U' R U R' U2 R // (12/96) Right block
y' (R' U R U2' R') (L' U R U' L) // (10/106) COLL T

NEXT: f2 r' U D' u' R2 F f' R F' r2 R D2 F2 u2 R f' B u2 R f' r2 R B' U f' u L B' U2 R2 D L' D r' u' L2 r' U2 u2
_


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 28, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> f2 r' U D' u' R2 F f' R F' r2 R D2 F2 u2 R f' B u2 R f' r2 R B' U f' u L B' U2 R2 D L' D r' u' L2 r' U2 u2



Leor : 107 STM

y x2 l' U l' y D' r z r' U F2 r U y' r U r' L' z' // (14) 2 centers
U F' r U R2 U r2 R2' U D2 R F2 x' // (12/26) Left block
U' 3Rw' U' r2 3Rw' U 3Rw' U' r U 3Rw' r U r2 U' r U R2 U r' U // (21/47) Last 4 centers
r' F R' F' r 3Rw U' R2' U 2L' U' R' U r // Some dedges
m2' U m' F R F' // Some edge orientation
r U' R U 2R' F R' F' r U' R U F R2' F' r' // (36/83) Last 4 dedges
3Rw U R' U 3Rw U2 R2 U 3Rw2 // (9/92) EO-line
U2 R2 U2 L U' R2' U L' U R U R' U R U // (15/107) Intuitive Right block + Last layer

NEXT: f2 u2 f D' L' F R D u B2 r2 L' U D F U' R2 r2 U2 F2 u L2 r2 R B2 r L2 f' U' D' R' F D U2 R' r2 f2 L F2 r'
_


----------



## Neuro (Jan 2, 2018)

Meyer, 116 with both EO and EP parity

F u F2 r2 F2 u F' u' y'//LR Centers
r U r' U' x2 R F' R U2 r2 B m' F R F r' F//FB
U' 3r' U 2L2 U2 3r2 U' r' U' r U2 r2 U r' U' r' U2 r m' U z' y'//LR Centers
u F' U' F 3u2 F' U F u' 3u2 F' U F u L' U L u2' R U R' u y z//Edge Pairing
R2 U R2 3r U' R U' m U2 3r U' R'//SB
r U2 x r U2 r U2 r' U2 l U2 r' U2 r U2 r' U2 r' F R U' R' U R U R' F'//OP+CMLL
U2 m U' m2 U' 2L2 U2 2R2 u2 2R2 2U2 m//LSE

NEXT: u' f' u D2 F2 L B r D' U' F L2 U2 R' L2 r' B' L' r' f2 B2 D' L D' F U' r F u2 D' r B2 D' U2 r D2 u' B U2 f2


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 7, 2018)

Neuro said:


> u' f' u D2 F2 L B r D' U' F L2 U2 R' L2 r' B' L' r' f2 B2 D' L D' F U' r F u2 D' r B2 D' U2 r D2 u' B U2 f2



Leor : 109 STM (lucky right block)

l L2 x' u L u2 l F r y r' U2 l2 F2 l' z // (13) 2 opposite centers
D' F R' U r U' L' F r' D' r' U F' 2L U2 R' F // (17/30) Left block
r2 3Rw U' r' U r' U2 r' U' 2L' U' 3Rw2 r' U2
R U R' U' r' U' // (20/50) Last 4 centers + Left edge
r' F R2' F' 3Rw' F R' F' 3Rw' U' R2 U r U' R U 3Rw U' R' U r' U' R U 3Rw' R2 U' R U r // (30/80) Last 8 edges paired
3Rw F R2 F' R' U' 3Rw2 // (7/87) EO-line
U R2 U' R // (4/91) Right block
U' (R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R') U' // (11/102) Corner permutation
R U2 R' U' R U' R' // (7/109) Edge permutation

NEXT: L D B' U f2 B2 U2 F' r U' F D' F' R r' D2 F2 L D2 u r2 U r2 D u' L' R' u' B' u2 R2 L2 B' L F2 R2 B f2 U2 u2
_


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 14, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> L D B' U f2 B2 U2 F' r U' F D' F' R r' D2 F2 L D2 u r2 U r2 D u' L' R' u' B' u2 R2 L2 B' L F2 R2 B f2 U2 u2



_Optimized_ Leor : 106 STM with parity

L D 2B D U2 2F' U' 2B' U' D2 R2 2F // (12) Red/Orange centers
U2 R' U' 2R // (4/16) 3 red edges paired
B R F2 m2 D m' U' // (7/23) Red block
r2 F l' U' 2L' R U
3Rw2 U R2 U' F R F' r2' U2 // (16/39) Last 4 centers
3Rw' r2 U' R2 U 3Rw' U' R U r' U R' U' 2R' F R' F' 2L // (18/57) All edges paired
U' R2 U m2' U2 3Rw // (6/63) EO-line
U2 R' U' R U2 R U R2 // (8/71) Right square
U' (F2 r2' F2 U2') (r U2 r' U2' r2) (F2 r U2 r' U2' r) // (16/87) OLL Parity
U2 R' // (2/89) Right block
U' F U R U' R' U R U' R2' F' R U R U' R' U' // (17/106) COLL Pi

NEXT: u2 r F' R' U2 r' L u' R2 B' u L2 f L2 R' f' R' D2 U' r2 F' u' r2 L B u2 f U2 f2 D2 u2 F B2 U' f R' r B L R
—


----------



## ch_ts (Jan 18, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: u2 r F' R' U2 r' L u' R2 B' u L2 f L2 R' f' R' D2 U' r2 F' u' r2 L B u2 f U2 f2 D2 u2 F B2 U' f R' r B L R


I don't know the name of this method:
x D 2R U 2R' F' 2R' // W center
U2 2R U' 2R' R2 2U' 2R B2 2R' // Y
R' 2U' R' B' F' U R U' R' 2U D' L // 3 cross pieces
z x' 3r' U2 3r' U' 2r' U 2R U2 3r' U' 2r2 // O,B
B' R' B 2R U 2R' // G,R
U2 L2 // last cross piece
z' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' //OG
y' U L' U' L //RB
R U' R' B' U2 B //BO
U F' U' F //GR
y' [L 2F2 L', F2]
y [U R U', 2R] 
y [U R: [2B, U L' B U' L] ]
y R U B' R B R2 U' R' F R F' //OLL
3d F2 D' L U' L U L' D F2 R U' R' //PLL
view

Next: F2 Fw' Rw2 L Fw' D B2 F2 Rw2 U' L' D2 Uw' B' Fw U2 B Rw' Uw' B F' Rw Uw L2 F' Rw2 L2 B2 Uw R' Uw' L2 U' Fw' L2 Fw D2 Rw' R' D'


----------



## Neuro (Feb 7, 2018)

Yau Method: 128

f D L2 b' B u2 U l' U2 l//F2C
R' F z R' U r2 B' U r 3r U'//3/4 Cross
L2 U2 2L' U' 3r2 U r U r U2 r U r'//L4C
3r' U 2L' U' R U 2L R' U' R2 U'//LCE+Pair Influnece
z' y' R U' R' y2 u F U F' 2U' F U' F2 U F u R U' R' u' 3d' F' U F u' R U R' F R' F' R u//Dedge Pairing+2 F2L slots
U' R U R' L' U L F' U F R U2 R'//F2L
U' r U2 x r U2 r U2 r' U2 l U2 r' U2 r U2 r' U2 r' U2 L' U R U' L U R'//OP+COLL
2R2 U2 2R2 u2 2R2 u2 m2 U m' U2 m U m2 U2//PLL

Meyer Method: 110

F' u' U' b 3b r U2 r' u' y' r U2 r' z//LR Centers
R F2 D' 2L' F L' F2 R' D' r' D U B 2R' U x'//FB
U 3r' U r' U r2 U' r2 U r' U' F R F' r U'//L4C+Dedge
y' x' u' F' U F2 U' F' 3u' L' U2 L u 3u2 L' U2 L u' R U' R' u L' U L u L' U' L u'//Dedge Pairing
x y U' R U' m2 U' R2 U' m2 U' R'//SB
U2 R U2' R2' F R F' U2 R' F R F'//CMLL
m U2 m' U' m U' m U' m2 U m2 x 2R2 U2 2R2 u2 2R2 2U2//LSE

Leor: 107 (ZBLL)

F' u' U' b 3b r U2 r' u' y' r U2 r' z//LR Centers
R F2 D' 2L' F L' F2 R' D' r' D U B 2R' U x'//FB
U 3r' U r' U r2 U' r2 U r' U' F R F' r U'//L4C+Dedge
y' x' u' F' U F2 U' F' 3u' L' U2 L u 3u2 L' U2 L u' R U' R' u L' U L u L' U' L u'//Dedge Pairing
x y 3r U' R' U' R' 3r' U' 3r2//EO Stripe
U R U2 R2 U' R'//F2L
2R2 U2 2R2 u2 2R2 2u2//Parity
R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R U' R U' R' U2 R U2//ZBLL

NEXT: f' U' F U' u r2 R' u' U' L r2 U f2 D' f B2 D' f' u2 D2 R' U L F B2 L' u2 r D F2 B' f' L r2 u' L2 r' D2 U2 F


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 8, 2018)

Good job!
For the last ZBLL, I really prefer this one: U' (R' F2 R U') (R2' F2 R2 U' R' U2 R' F2 R2)


----------



## Neuro (Feb 12, 2018)

Using my previous scramble, Meyer 112

U2 r' U r2 R u2 f' U f U2 f U2 f'//LR Centers
z D' 3r2 U 2R2 U2 B R' U2 R U R2 U' 3r2 r F//FB
U2 2L2 U' 3r' U' 3r' U r U' r U2 B' R B r U'//L4C+Dedge
y' x' u R U' R' F U F' 3u' F U F' u' R U' R' u L' U L u' R U' R' u L' U' L d'//Dedge Pairing
z R2 U R U 3r U R U' R U R//SB
U2 R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'//CMLL
U m' U m U' m' U' m U' m' U' m U' x 2R2 U2 2R2 u2 2R2 2U2//LSE

NEXT: F2 f D' B R2 u' r2 L2 D2 u2 U2 L' B D2 F L F2 r' L2 B r' u' U' B2 f u f' F R2 L U f' R U F2 U' F2 r2 F2 u'


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 14, 2018)

Neuro said:


> F2 f D' B R2 u' r2 L2 D2 u2 U2 L' B D2 F L F2 r' L2 B r' u' U' B2 f u f' F R2 L U f' R U F2 U' F2 r2 F2 u'



Leor : 109 STM (with 15 moves of parity) – No alg used for last layer.

(y') R2 2D' r' L u' r' F2 r2 U2 r' (z) // (10) 2 centers
U2 R2 U r' F D2 2R D' r2 // (9/19) 3 red pairs
(x2) F D F2 R2 U2 R D2 // (7/26) Left block
3Rw2 U 2L' U' 2L 3Rw U 3Rw r U' r2' U2 r U2 2L' 2R' F R' F' 2R U // (19/47) 6 centers
F R' F' m' U' R U 3Rw F R' F' r // (12/59) 12 dedges
m' U' m U 3Rw' U' m2 // (7/66) EO-Middle
U' r2 B2 (r' U2 r' U2') (x') U2 r' U2' r U2 r' U2' r2 U2' (x) // (16/ 82) Parity
(R' U)4 R2 U R U' R2 U' R' U R' U' R U' // (20/102) All but 3 corners
L U' R2 U L' U' R2 // (7/109) Done

NEXT: R D R U2 f' r R U2 r U2 F' f2 U L' r' D' u2 B' D f2 L' U f' F' L R' U' R2 L' D' L u' D r2 L' R' f B2 U' u2
—


----------



## dbeyer (Dec 16, 2018)

NEXT: R D R U2 f' r R U2 r U2 F' f2 U L' r' D' u2 B' D f2 L' U f' F' L R' U' R2 L' D' L u' D r2 L' R' f B2 U' u2
—

So, I did wide slice turns for each of the lower case turns listed above.

I'll use Rw and R3 to indicate wide and triple slice turns, respectively.

Mid scrambled there will be a lot of inner slice only moves.

so, to clarify my notation proceeding:

R = Outer R Slice Clockwise
r = Inner R Slice Clockwise
Rw = Outer and Inner R Slice Clockwise
R3 = 3 R most slices Clockwise.

Dw' Rw' Fw // First Center (3/3)
Rw' U Fw' R x Uw // Wings Paired for First Block (5/8)
x U F U B R' R3' F // First Block (7/15)

l Fw R2 Fw' R3 l'U'l R3' R' U' Rw2 U' l2 R U2 Fw R2 Fw' Rw2 U Rw U RU'R3' RU'R' M'R'U'R // 2nd Block (33/48)

U2 l U' l2 U l'U2l rU'r'U r2U2r2 // Next 2 Centers (15/63)

rUr' // Red/Green Edge (3/66)
MU2M' // Stored to Back (3/69)
U rU'r' // Yellow/Orange (4/71)
U rU2r' // Red/Blue and Red/White (4/75)
U RwUR'U R'FRF' RU2Rw' // Last 2 Wings, No Odd Parity (12/87)

l'U'rUlU'r' // Last 2 Centers (7/94)
RU'L'UR'U'L // CmLL (7/101)
M'UM U M'UM' // 4a (7/108)
U' M'U2M' U // 4b (5/113)
(R3)2 U2M'U2M (5/118)

Using the method that I have been developing. I hope that you like it.

118 STM.


----------



## dbeyer (Dec 16, 2018)

R2 Bw2 U' l' Rw' Dw' // First Center (6/6)
F rUr' R'U Lw2 F Lw2 // First Block Edged Paired (9/15)
F2 R'UR U' MU x' R3' R'UR U' M' R3 B' // First Block (15/30)

UR' lUl'U' R' bUb' M'U' Rw2 U' Rw' b'R2b l2 // 2nd Block Edged Paired (19/49)
R'URU' R3w'U' (R3)2 U R'FRF' M'U R'U2R2B'R'B // 2nd Block (20/69)
M'Ur'U MUr' M U2 rU'r' MU l2U2l2 // Next 2 Centers (17/86)
U' l'Ul MUM' // Orange Green + Store at DB (7/93)
l'U'l // Red/Blue (3/96)
U l'U2l // Green/Red (4/100)
U2 l'U2l // Orange/Yellow (4/104)
U' rU2r' // Orange/Blue and Orange/White (4/108) No Odd Parity
b'Eb U2 b'E'b // Last 2 Centers Fix (7/115)
U2 R'U'RU RB'R'B // CmLL (9/124)
U'M'UM U M'UM U M'U2M U' // 4a/b (13/137)
M'U2MU2M2 // 4c (5/142)


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 16, 2018)

dbeyer said:


> NEXT: R D R U2 f' r R U2 r U2 F' f2 U L' r' D' u2 B' D f2 L' U f' F' L R' U' R2 L' D' L u' D r2 L' R' f B2 U' u2
> —
> 
> So, I did wide slice turns for each of the lower case turns listed above.
> ...


I tried going through this solution, but the "next two centres" step seems to be wrong. This is what the cube looks like at the end of that line:


----------



## dbeyer (Dec 16, 2018)

Thanks, I shall take a look. One moment.


----------



## Neuro (Dec 25, 2018)

SCRAMBLE: B2 D2 L2 F2 D B2 U R2 U F2 L' U2 R' D' B F D F2 R2 U' Rw2 U' B' D Rw2 D' Rw2 F R2 B2 Rw2 F2 D2 Rw' B' Rw2 B2 R' Uw' Fw' R Fw' F2 Uw B R'

Strange Method, don't know name. 87; got very lucky

z' U' Lw D' Lw' y' L2 Uw' U2 Rw U2 Rw' z//LRC
F2 R U Rw' D' R' B2//3/4 Cross
U2 3Rw' U2 3Rw' Rw U' Rw2 U Rw' U2 Rw2 U F R2 F' Rw' 3Dw x'//L4C+LCD
L U2 L' R' U R y' R' U2 R Uw y R U' R' y R U2 R2 U R Uw' z' y2//Dedge Pairing
R F' D2 R' F R U' F2//FB
U 3Rw U2 3Rw' U' R U 3Rw U R'//SB
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R//CMLL
U2 m' U' m' U m2 U m2//LSE

NEXT: R2 U2 L B2 U2 F2 D2 L B2 L' U2 D B R' D' U L B2 R U2 Fw2 R2 Uw2 F' R2 D2 L' Fw2 F' Uw2 U2 B R Uw' L' B L B Fw Uw' L U2 F2 Rw' B2 Rw'


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 14, 2019)

Neuro said:


> R2 U2 L B2 U2 F2 D2 L B2 L' U2 D B R' D' U L B2 R U2 Fw2 R2 Uw2 F' R2 D2 L' Fw2 F' Uw2 U2 B R Uw' L' B L B Fw Uw' L U2 F2 Rw' B2 Rw'



LEOR : 99 STM

F U 2R2 F' u R2 y r' z L' U2 r U' r2 x u' R2 u2 F2 2U' // (17) 2 centers
2R B' F' 2R2 R U 3Rw U2 3Rw F' // (27) Left block
U' 3Rw U' r' U' 3Rw2 U2 r U' r 3Rw' R' U' r // (41) 6 centers
U2 R2 U 3Rw U' R U m' U' R U r'
U' R U r F R' F' r' U' R U 2R U' R U r' // (69) 12 edges
U' 3Rw R U 3Rw U' 3Rw U2 R U' m2 // (80) EO+Stripe
R U2 R' U R' U' R' U' R' // (89) Right block
U' 3Rw' F R U2 F U2' F' U2' m' // (99) Last layer

NEXT : Uw2 B2 L Fw L2 B2 Fw2 R Fw L2 Rw U2 B Fw' F' Rw2 D2 Fw2 L D Uw2 B' F U' Uw' L2 F U2 Fw F2 B2 R L U D2 Fw' L Fw' U B2
—


----------



## ProStar (Feb 23, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : Uw2 B2 L Fw L2 B2 Fw2 R Fw L2 Rw U2 B Fw' F' Rw2 D2 Fw2 L D Uw2 B' F U' Uw' L2 F U2 Fw F2 B2 R L U D2 Fw' L Fw' U B2



Don't criticize my method, I know it's way worse than Yau.

z' Bw U2 Lw' U Lw2 U' Lw2 // 1st Center

z2 Fw' U Fw U2 Fw U Fw' // 2nd Center

z' D Rw D' Rw' U Rw U2 Rw' U Rw' U' Rw' U2 D2 Rw2 F2 Lw2 F Lw2 // L4C

z y F' R' Uw U F' L F L' Uw' F U F R' F' R Uw L' U2 L 2-2Uw L' U L Uw2 L2 B2 D' F2 // Cross

L' U2 L R U' R' y Uw U2 F R' F' R Uw' y2 F' U F Uw' F' U F Uw F' U F Uw' F' U F Uw // 3-2-3

R' U2 R L' U2 L2 U2 L' U' L U L' U2 R U2 R' U2 B U B' U2 F' U' F R B U2 B' R' y' L U' R' U L' U L U2 L' U' L U' L' R2 U R' U' 2-2Rw2 U2 2-2Rw2 Uw2 2-2Rw2 Uw2 U' R U' R' U' // 3x3

NEXT: U' B' U2 F' D2 B D2 B R2 D2 F2 R2 B' D B D R F2 L' D' U' Uw2 B2 Rw2 L' U' Rw2 F2 U D2 Rw2 D Fw' Rw2 Fw2 F' D2 R Fw' B' Rw' L Fw U2 Fw2 U2


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 23, 2020)

ProStar said:


> U' B' U2 F' D2 B D2 B R2 D2 F2 R2 B' D B D R F2 L' D' U' Uw2 B2 Rw2 L' U' Rw2 F2 U D2 Rw2 D Fw' Rw2 Fw2 F' D2 R Fw' B' Rw' L Fw U2 Fw2 U2



Leor: 93 STM with OLL parity and many skips; only 1 cube rotation at the beginning.

y D' F2 2U 2L F' R B' u // (8) 2 centers
B2 R' B' F' U R' U 2R2 F // (17) Left block
r U r' 3Rw' U' 3Rw' U2 r' U2 r' U' r U' R U' r' U2 // (34) 6 centers
r' U' R' U 3Rw U' R U 3Rw U' R U r
U R2 U' r' U' R2 U r // (55) all edges
R2 U' r' U2' r U2 r' F2 r2 U2' r U2 r' U2' F2 r2 // (71) Parity
m F2' 3Rw U 3Rw' U2 3Rw // (78) EO + DF+DB
U2 R U' R U R2 U' R' // (86) Right block + Corners
m2' U' m U2 m' U' m2' // (93) PLL U

Easy centers, 5 edge pairs already done, EO-skip, easy right block, and COLL-skip...
New PB for 4x4x4 FMC.
Great scramble. Thank you ProStar! 

NEXT : Fw2 U B U Uw' B' L' Rw2 Fw2 Rw' U2 Fw2 L2 D2 Uw L Fw Rw U B' Fw2 F2 D2 B' Fw Rw R' Fw' B Rw' Uw Fw' D B2 U' L U R F2 Uw2
—


----------



## ProStar (Feb 24, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : Fw2 U B U Uw' B' L' Rw2 Fw2 Rw' U2 Fw2 L2 D2 Uw L Fw Rw U B' Fw2 F2 D2 B' Fw Rw R' Fw' B Rw' Uw Fw' D B2 U' L U R F2 Uw2



U' Rw U Bw U' Bw' Lw D2 Lw' D Bw D' Bw' // F2C

Dw F' Dw' y2 Uw F' Uw' F' Uw' F Uw y' z' B Lw2 U2 Lw2 U2 Lw2 // L4C

y2 U F 2-2u' R' F R F' Uw L F2 x z Uw' R U' R' Uw F' U R F x' U' F' L F L' 2-2Uw' R U R' Uw L // Cross

U2 L Uw U2 F R' F' R R B' R' B Uw' y' F R' F' R Uw' R U2 R' U F' L F L' Uw y' U R U' R' Uw' F R' F' R Uw // 3-2-3

L U2 L' U' R' U' R L' U' L U R' U' R2 U R' B U' B' U2 B' R B R' y' 3Rw U2 R2 F R F' R U2 3Rw' U2 // 3x3

NEXT: B L' D2 R2 D2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 B2 R2 D' L D2 F' U L R B' Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 F2 D2 F Uw2 Fw2 F D' F D Fw2 Rw B' R' U D2 Fw R' Uw' Fw2 R2 Uw Fw'


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 25, 2020)

ProStar said:


> B L' D2 R2 D2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 B2 R2 D' L D2 F' U L R B' Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 F2 D2 F Uw2 Fw2 F D' F D Fw2 Rw B' R' U D2 Fw R' Uw' Fw2 R2 Uw Fw'



Roux : 88 STM - new PB  

x' R u' D r' F u' R2 d2 // (8) 2 centers
U' r2 U L B' U' 3Rw' D' x' R U2 3Rw F' // (20) Left block
U2 3Rw' U r' U r' U 3Rw' 2L U' 2R U2 r2' 3Rw U' r' R' U' R U' // (40) 6 centers
3Rw F R' F' 2R // 7 edge pairs
F R F' r F R F' 2R' U' R' U r U' R U 2R' // (61) 12 edge pairs
m U2 3Rw U R' U' 3Rw U2 R U2' R2' U2 R U R' U R // (78) Right bloc + CMLL
m2' U m' U' m' U' m' D2 m D2 // (88) LSE

NEXT : L2 R2 U' B' L' F' Uw U2 D2 B' Uw' U R2 L D2 B Uw D L U' B' F2 R' D' L Fw L2 D B' U B' U2 Rw' R B U2 F R Rw B
—


----------



## xyzzy (Feb 25, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L2 R2 U' B' L' F' Uw U2 D2 B' Uw' U R2 L D2 B Uw D L U' B' F2 R' D' L Fw L2 D B' U B' U2 Rw' R B U2 F R Rw B



x y
// 3/4 cross + centres
2-3r b U' r U2 r' // yellow, white centres
z F U F' // yellow-blue square
U2 l2 L' U L // yellow-green square
U' D' r2 U' 2R2 U2 // yellow-orange square
x2 r' U r U r2 U2 r2 U' r U r' U2 // centres

// cross + edge pairing
r2 U' R U r' U // finish yellow cross; red-blue, red-green
x2 U' R' U F' R F l' // white-blue, green-white
U' R B U x' U' // blue-orange, green-orange
2R' D' r U2 r' D r U2 r // white-red, orange-white

// the rest
D R' D' // first slot
F R' F' U' R2 // second slot
U2 R2 U' R' U R U' // third slot
R2 x F' R U' R2 U R' 3b // ZBLS
u2 r2 U2 2R2 U2 r2 u2 // parity
R U' L' U R' U' L2 U2 L' U' L U' L' U' // Niklas and Antisune

I'd probably just do COLL + adjacent edge swap in a normal solve.

Next: F' L' F2 L' U2 R2 F2 U' B L2 B2 R' B2 R' D2 B2 L' F2 B2 L2 Uw2 F U2 Rw2 U' B2 R2 Fw2 Uw2 F' Uw2 U Rw' L F U' B Rw' F D' Rw' Uw' F2 Rw Fw2


----------



## ProStar (Feb 25, 2020)

xyzzy said:


> Next: F' L' F2 L' U2 R2 F2 U' B L2 B2 R' B2 R' D2 B2 L' F2 B2 L2 Uw2 F U2 Rw2 U' B2 R2 Fw2 Uw2 F' Uw2 U Rw' L F U' B Rw' F D' Rw' Uw' F2 Rw Fw2



x Rw2 Bw U' Bw' D' x2 U F' Lw' U2 Lw U Rw' U Rw // F2C

R' Uw' R2 Uw2 R Uw2 F' Uw L2 Uw' L' Uw' L Uw B Lw2 U2 Lw2 U2 Lw2 // L4C

z L2 Uw' R U R' D B' L' B L 2-2Uw F2 B' R Uw' B U2 B' R' B' R B Uw L2 D' F D // Cross

F2 Uw U F' L F L' R U' R' Uw' F' U2 F' Uw' U2 F U' F' Uw y2 R U R' F R' F' R Uw' R U R' F R' F' R Uw // Edges

L' U2 L U' R' U' m x U L F U2 F2 U F U R U R' U B' U' B U B' U2 B R' U2 R' D' 3Rw U2 3Rw' D R2 U2 // 3x3

Wow I ruined the edges at the end, is there an easy way I could've done L2E better?


NEXT: F2 L' F2 U2 F2 U2 R U2 L' R2 D' B F' L D R B2 R D2 Rw2 D Fw2 Uw2 D2 R' Uw2 F2 U2 R' Uw2 U Fw' D' Fw2 D2 Fw' F L Rw' F2 U Rw' F2


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Feb 25, 2020)

ProStar said:


> x Rw2 Bw U' Bw' D' x2 U F' Lw' U2 Lw U Rw' U Rw // F2C
> R' Uw' R2 Uw2 R Uw2 F' Uw L2 Uw' L' Uw' L Uw B Lw2 U2 Lw2 U2 Lw2 // L4C
> z L2 Uw' R U R' D B' L' B L 2-2Uw F2 B' R Uw' B U2 B' R' B' R B Uw L2 D' F D // Cross
> F2 Uw U F' L F L' R U' R' Uw' F' U2 F' Uw' U2 F U' F' Uw y2 R U R' F R' F' R Uw' R U R' F R' F' R Uw // Edges
> ...


You could have done (F) Rw2 D2 Rw’ U2 Rw D2 Rw’ U2 Rw’ (F’) for l2e


----------



## ProStar (Feb 25, 2020)

TipsterTrickster said:


> You could have done (F) Rw2 D2 Rw’ U2 Rw D2 Rw’ U2 Rw’ (F’) for l2e



Alternate version: 

x Rw2 Bw U' Bw' D' x2 U F' Lw' U2 Lw U Rw' U Rw // F2C

R' Uw' R2 Uw2 R Uw2 F' Uw L2 Uw' L' Uw' L Uw B Lw2 U2 Lw2 U2 Lw2 // L4C

z L2 Uw' R U R' D B' L' B L 2-2Uw F2 B' R Uw' B U2 B' R' B' R B Uw L2 D' F D // Cross

F2 Uw U F' L F L' R U' R' Uw' F' U2 F' Uw' U2 F U' F' Uw y2 F Rw2 D2 Rw' U2 Rw D2 Rw' U2 Rw' F' // Edges

U' R' U R B' U2 B R U R' F U F' U2 F' R' U' F U F' R U F y2 y 3Rw U2 3Rw2 F R F' 3Rw2 R' U2 3Rw' U2 // 3x3

y R U R' U' 2-2Rw2 U2 2-2Rw2 Uw2 2-2Rw2 Uw2 U' R U' R' // Parity

140 STM, 126 without parity. My first solve ended up being better because of no parity on my last one


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 25, 2020)

ProStar said:


> F2 L' F2 U2 F2 U2 R U2 L' R2 D' B F' L D R B2 R D2 Rw2 D Fw2 Uw2 D2 R' Uw2 F2 U2 R' Uw2 U Fw' D' Fw2 D2 Fw' F L Rw' F2 U Rw' F2



Leor : 98 STM (no parity)
y r F' U r F r2 U2 r' // (8) 2 centers
y' F' U r' x D' m2' F2 R F' B r' R' F2 m2' U R2 B' // (24) Left block
r U 3Rw U 3Rw U 2L2 U r U2 r' U2 2L U2 // (38) 6 centers 
3Rw' U' R U 3Rw' U' R U r'
U2 R' U 2L U' R U r' U R U' r' F R F' 2R F R F'
r' U' R2 U F R F' r // (74) all edges
U2 R' U m U R' U 3Rw2 F R2 F' // (85) EO + DF-DB
R' U' R' U2 R U' R2 L U' R U L' U // (98) Solved

NEXT : Rw' F' U Fw2 Rw Fw2 R F' Fw' R L F B' L2 Uw2 U' Rw F R' L2 U Rw2 F' B Fw' Uw D R D Rw Fw2 D' Fw B2 R U2 R Uw' D' U
—


----------



## xyzzy (Feb 26, 2020)

ProStar said:


> 2-2Rw2


Protip: you can write that slice move as 2R2.



Pyjam said:


> NEXT : Rw' F' U Fw2 Rw Fw2 R F' Fw' R L F B' L2 Uw2 U' Rw F R' L2 U Rw2 F' B Fw' Uw D R D Rw Fw2 D' Fw B2 R U2 R Uw' D' U


y
L R r2 2F r U2 r' // green, blue centres
y R2 u R' z U' r' F' U2 r' U2 x' U' r' // red, yellow centres
U L D l' U D R D' R U r // white, orange centres

y' L R' U' r' R F B R F' B' U R' U' // start edge pairing
r' D r' F2 r D' r' F2 r' // finish edge pairing

y' L' R D' F R U2 // p222
F 3l' L' U' L F2 // p223
x' U F' D R' D' R U2 // F2L-1
x' U' R' U R' U' R' U // F2L
z' R' U' F' U F R U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' // LL

92 moves, I guess.

Next: L2 B2 D' R2 D B2 U R2 D B2 F' R' U' F2 R2 U L' F U R' Uw2 B' U Fw2 Rw2 F B2 D' Rw2 R2 Fw2 B Rw' D2 B L' U' B2 Fw Rw' U R' Fw F2


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Feb 26, 2020)

xyzzy said:


> Next: L2 B2 D' R2 D B2 U R2 D B2 F' R' U' F2 R2 U L' F U R' Uw2 B' U Fw2 Rw2 F B2 D' Rw2 R2 Fw2 B Rw' D2 B L' U' B2 Fw Rw' U R' Fw F2


Here is my solution
I might try harder next time lol

Next: D L D2 F L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 B L2 R2 B L' B' D2 U B L' B' F2 Uw2 Rw2 F' R' Uw2 R L' B2 R Uw2 B' L2 B Uw' D B' Rw2 Fw L2 Fw' Rw U2 L' Fw' D2
Edit: Lmao first CS timer scramble I generated, next person is lucky


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 26, 2020)

TipsterTrickster said:


> D L D2 F L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 B L2 R2 B L' B' D2 U B L' B' F2 Uw2 Rw2 F' R' Uw2 R L' B2 R Uw2 B' L2 B Uw' D B' Rw2 Fw L2 Fw' Rw U2 L' Fw' D2



Leor : 94 STM
x' z d r U' r' 3Dw l' U2 l z // (8) 2 centers
R2 U' 2R2 U' r L x' U r' F2 2R2 3Rw2 B' // (20) Left block 
2L' U2 2L U' 2L U' r2 U r U2 r' U r' U'
r U' R U2 R' U 2L' U // (42) 6 centers
2R F R F' m' F R F' 2L' U 2L' U' R2 U 2L U' R' U r F R2 F' U' R' U 2R' // (68) all edges
U' F R2 F' R U2 R2 U 3Rw2 // (77) EO
U' R U2 R U R U R // (85) Right block
F R' F' 3Rw U R U' 3Rw' U2 // (94) Solved

NEXT : L' D' B' L2 Fw2 U R2 F' D' B' U Fw' B' R Rw2 B' U' Uw' Fw2 B' Uw' Fw2 U' B F2 R Fw F Rw2 B U' F R Rw2 Uw' Fw2 D U B' Rw'
—


----------



## RedstoneTim (Apr 14, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L' D' B' L2 Fw2 U R2 F' D' B' U Fw' B' R Rw2 B' U' Uw' Fw2 B' Uw' Fw2 U' B F2 R Fw F Rw2 B U' F R Rw2 Uw' Fw2 D U B' Rw'


4Z4, 124 STM

y2
R2 2U D2 l' U' F2 l // F2C
z F' r U F 2L F' L2 R' U2 R' U r U' // Pseudo Cross
L' U' 3Rw' U2 2L2 U2 3Rw' U2 r' U r2 U2 r2 U' z' y' L' U L u F' // L4C
u F' U2 F y R' F R F' R U' R' u2 y R' U' R u L' U L u F U2 F' u' F U F' u' R' F R F' R U' R' u // Edges
z 3Rw L2 D' L2 D R2 U2 R2 F R F' // EOCross
U' R' U R L U L2 U' L U2 R U' R' U' L R' U2 L' R U2 L U L' // F2L
U 3Rw U R' U' 3Rw' F R F' // COLL
2R2 U2 2R2 u2 2R2 u2 // EPLL + Parity

Next: F2 U' D F' L2 Rw' Uw Fw Uw2 D2 L2 Fw R' U R Uw' Fw' Uw' D L2 D2 F2 B' R' F Rw2 F B Fw R U' B' F' U' L F R' Fw2 D2 L2


----------



## Neuro (Apr 14, 2020)

Meyer with M slice pairing, 103

x2 F' u r' y u2 U' r' U r U2 r U2 r'//F2C
z x2 D 2R B' R' U2 F2 R2 F' 2L F//FB
3r U 3r r U 3r r2 U r' U r' U r U//Almost Centers
R' U R U' 3r2 U' R' U r' 3r U R U' 3r U' R' U 3r2 R U R' U' r' 3r' U r F R' F' U' R2 U r'//Edge Pairing
3r' R2 U 3r U 3r' U R' U2 R//SB
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U R' U R//CMLL
U2 m' U' m2 U m2 U2 m' U2 m2//LSE

NEXT: L F D' B' R F' D' B R F2 U R2 B2 U2 R2 U D2 F2 D' L2 Uw2 B' Rw2 Uw2 U2 D' F2 U' Rw2 Uw2 L2 Fw2 U Rw' B2 D R Fw2 Rw2 Uw' B Rw2 B Uw'


----------



## ProStar (Apr 18, 2020)

Neuro said:


> NEXT: L F D' B' R F' D' B R F2 U R2 B2 U2 R2 U D2 F2 D' L2 Uw2 B' Rw2 Uw2 U2 D' F2 U' Rw2 Uw2 L2 Fw2 U Rw' B2 D R Fw2 Rw2 Uw' B Rw2 B Uw'



Petrus-W except 4x4 v2

/* Scramble */
L F D' B' R F' D' B R F2 U R2 B2 U2 R2 U D2 F2 D' L2 Uw2 B' Rw2 Uw2 U2 D' F2 U' Rw2 Uw2 L2 Fw2 U Rw' B2 D R Fw2 Rw2 Uw' B Rw2 B Uw'

/* Solve */
y' // Inspection

Dw R2 B' Uw2 y R' Uw // F2C (6)

D' 2L2 2B' R Bw F' L2 U' R2 D 2R' L2 R 2F R 2F' U' // 223 Edges (17, 23)

2L2 B Lw2 F Lw2 x' 2R U2 2R' U 2L' U' 2L // F4C (12, 35)

L' B Lw2 F2 2L2 F 2L2 F' 2L2 // L2C (9, 44)

z' Uw L' U L Uw' F' L F L' Uw U F' L F L' Uw' // First 8 Edges (16, 60)

L U2 L' U' B U B' U L U L' U' B' U' B // 223 (15, 75)

F' 2U L' U L 2U' L' U2 L Uw' R U R' F R' F' R Uw // L4E (18, 93)

U F U F R' F' R // EO (7, 100)

L' U L U2 L' U' L U2 R U R' U R U2 R' // L2P (15, 115)

U R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R // COLL (10, 125)

2R2 U2 2R2 Uw2 2R2 2U2 // PLL Parity (6, 131)

U m U2 m' U m2 U m U2 m // L5EP (10, 141)

// View at alg.cubing.net

Dang, all that for 141 STM. Oh well

NEXT: U' B2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D' B2 L2 D2 U' F' L F2 U' B F R U' F2 L2 Fw2 Uw2 B D' F' Rw2 B2 D' U2 Rw2 B2 F' Rw' R Uw2 U B2 Rw F' U2 Fw D L Fw2 U'


----------



## Peter Mc (Apr 26, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: U' B2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D' B2 L2 D2 U' F' L F2 U' B F R U' F2 L2 Fw2 Uw2 B D' F' Rw2 B2 D' U2 Rw2 B2 F' Rw' R Uw2 U B2 Rw F' U2 Fw D L Fw2 U'



Solution: Fw R' Fw' U' Fw' U Lw2 L Bw' L2 Bw F' Lw' F U B D2 B' U' B D2 Lw L' F' Rw F L' F' Rw' B2 Lw2 D U2 Lw' D2 Lw B2 U D2 F2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 D2 F' D2 F' D' F2 U2 B D L' B2 D2 R2 Uw' F Rw' F' L2 F Rw F' L D2' L F D U' F' Uw F D2' U'  (77)

Reconstruction:
Fw R' Fw' U' Fw' // 1 centre + 1 edge (5/5)
U Lw2 L Bw' L2 Bw // 2nd centre (6/11)
F' Lw' F Lw' // 3rd centre + parity (4/15)
Lw B [3] Lw L2 [1] F' B2 Lw2 // 4th centre + 2nd edge (7-2/20)
D U2 Lw' D2 Lw // centres (5/25)
(U D2 F' Uw' F U D' F' L' D2 L [2] Uw) // 3rd-8th edge (12/37)
[1] = L F' Rw F L' F' Rw' F // 9th & 10th edge (8-3/42)
[2] = L2 F Rw' F' L2 F Rw F' // reduce to 333 (8-1/49)
(R2 D2 B2 L) // EO (4/53)
(D' B' U2 F2 D F D2 F) // DR (8/61)
(D2 L2 B2 U B2 D2 F2 D2 U' B2) // ab3c (10/71)
[3] = B' U B D2 B' U' B D2 // finish (8-2/77)

Done with a little help from alg.cubing.net

NEXT: F U F2 L' B2 F2 L F2 L D2 B2 R' U2 D F L' U2 L' R2 U F Fw2 D R Fw2 Uw2 U' R2 U L D2 R F2 Fw Uw2 Fw' B' U2 Fw' F Rw' D Rw2 U Rw F2


----------



## ProStar (Apr 30, 2020)

Peter Mc said:


> NEXT: F U F2 L' B2 F2 L F2 L D2 B2 R' U2 D F L' U2 L' R2 U F Fw2 D R Fw2 Uw2 U' R2 U L D2 R F2 Fw Uw2 Fw' B' U2 Fw' F Rw' D Rw2 U Rw F2



/* Scramble */
F U F2 L' B2 F2 L F2 L D2 B2 R' U2 D F L' U2 L' R2 U F Fw2 D R Fw2 Uw2 U' R2 U L D2 R F2 Fw Uw2 Fw' B' U2 Fw' F Rw' D Rw2 U Rw F2

/* Solve */
L D' R Fw U Bw' R2 Bw // F2C (8)

B2 2R2 L U' 2R' L2 F' // Cross Edges (7, 15)

2R2 B2 2R2 B' 2R L U 2L2 U2 2L2 // L4C (10, 25)

z' L' B L B' Uw' L' F' L F Uw L U' L Uw' R B' R' B Uw B U2 B' 2U' B U' B' Uw R B' R' B Uw' B U B' R B' R' B Uw // 3-2-3 (40, 65)

m' B' 3Rw' // 1st Pair (3, 68) 

U2 R U' R' U' R // 2nd Pair (6, 74)

L' U' R U R' L // 3rd Pair (6, 80)

U' L' U' L U' L F' L' F // 4th Pair (9, 89)

U2 F U R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U2 R U R' F' // ZBLL (15, 104)

// View at alg.cubing.net

104 moves, I'm pretty sure that's PB


NEXT: F D2 L2 F2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 U' B L U R' D2 B2 D L2 B Fw2 D B2 Rw2 D' R L' Fw2 Uw2 D2 U' L2 Fw R' Fw2 Rw2 R D' L2 Uw' Rw Fw' D2 R2 L2


----------



## Micah Morrison (Apr 30, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: F D2 L2 F2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 U' B L U R' D2 B2 D L2 B Fw2 D B2 Rw2 D' R L' Fw2 Uw2 D2 U' L2 Fw R' Fw2 Rw2 R D' L2 Uw' Rw Fw' D2 R2 L2



x2 y'
L2 R' Uw' Rw' R' Uw U Rw' F2 Rw // F2C

z' F D Rw U x R' F Rw2 3Rw U L2 U Rw2 L2 F // Cross Edges

L' F2 Rw L' U Rw' U' 3Rw2 Rw U' 3Rw2 Rw U2 Rw2 3Rw' U Rw U2 Rw' // L4C

3Rw' U2 Rw2 3Rw U' R' U r2 R U2 // 4th cross edge

z' D2 Uw' y' R U' R' L U' L2 U L Uw R' U' R Uw' y' L' U L Uw U' L' U L Uw' L' U L Uw y' R U R' F R' F' R Uw' U R U' R' Uw // 3-2-3

y' R' U' R U' R' U' R // 1st pair

R U2 R' U y' R' U' R // 2nd pair

y' D' R U' R' D // 3rd pair

R' U' R U' R' U' R // 4th pair

R' F R U R' F' R F U' F' // OLL

U2 R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F // PLL

145 moves

NEXT: U2 B' R' B2 U' F2 D2 L2 D R2 U2 L2 U' R2 F D B L D2 U2 L' Rw2 U Fw2 D' Fw2 Uw2 R' F2 Uw2 B2 L' U2 R2 Fw' R Uw2 U F2 D' Uw B Uw2 Fw' D Rw2 F


----------



## JWinslow23 (Apr 30, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> NEXT: U2 B' R' B2 U' F2 D2 L2 D R2 U2 L2 U' R2 F D B L D2 U2 L' Rw2 U Fw2 D' Fw2 Uw2 R' F2 Uw2 B2 L' U2 R2 Fw' R Uw2 U F2 D' Uw B Uw2 Fw' D Rw2 F



L2 Fw' B Dw D Rw' F Dw' F2 R2 Dw // W/Y centers
D' Rw B U D' L' D Rw' U' D' // W edges
L2 B Lw' D Rw // B center
D' Rw2 D2 Rw2 // R center
L Lw U Lw' B L Rw' U2 Rw // O/G center
F' R' F B R B' Rw U R F' U' F D R2 D' Rw' U R U2 Rw F R2 F' U' R' U Rw' // edge pairing
F R' F' L' F' R' U' R U B' F D B D' B' R' B D R D' R D' F D F' // F2L
B' R F R' B R F' U' R D R' U R D' R' // L4C

106 OBTM, and woohoo no parity

Next: D' Uw' U' Fw Rw' L D2 U2 R' Uw' Fw' U2 Uw F R' B' U Fw2 B' U' Fw' U D R2 Rw' L' Uw L' Rw' D' Uw' B' L2 Uw R' Fw' B R L' B


----------



## ProStar (Jun 6, 2020)

JWinslow23 said:


> Next: D' Uw' U' Fw Rw' L D2 U2 R' Uw' Fw' U2 Uw F R' B' U Fw2 B' U' Fw' U D R2 Rw' L' Uw L' Rw' D' Uw' B' L2 Uw R' Fw' B R L' B



/* Scramble */
D' Uw' U' Fw Rw' L D2 U2 R' Uw' Fw' U2 Uw F R' B' U Fw2 B' U' Fw' U D R2 Rw' L' Uw L' Rw' D' Uw' B' L2 Uw R' Fw' B R L' B

/* Solve */
U' Bw' U' Bw2 Rw U Rw' Uw2 U Fw' U2 Fw // F2C

z' R U' 2L2 F U' 2R L U L' R2 D' 2R2 L' U' // Cross Edges

2L F' 2L' F' 2R F 2R' F2 2R2 F 2R2 L D 2R D2 2R' D 2L' D' Lw // L4C

z' y L U' L' 2U F R' F' R Uw' y L' U L Uw' F' R' F R Uw // Some Edges

R' U2 R U2 R' U R L U' L' U2 L U' L' // 2x2x3

L' U2 L 2U L F' L' F 2U' L' U L U F' L F L' Uw' U' R U R' F R' F' R Uw // Edges

U R' F R // EO-1

U' R U' R' U' F2 L' U L U R U' R' // L2P

U' m' U2 m U' R U R' U R U2 R' // DF Dedge

2R U2 2R' e2 F2 2L F2 2L' F2 2R F2 2R' D2 2L // DP

m2 U m U2 m' U m2 U2 // EPLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

That took way too long


NEXT: F D2 B' U2 B L2 R2 D2 L2 F L2 U' L2 U B U' F R' D2 L' D' Fw2 R2 U Rw2 R2 B D' Fw2 U2 D R2 Rw L' U2 L' D B' Rw Uw Rw2 Fw' Rw D' Fw2 D'


----------



## xyzzy (Aug 22, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: F D2 B' U2 B L2 R2 D2 L2 F L2 U' L2 U B U' F R' D2 L' D' Fw2 R2 U Rw2 R2 B D' Fw2 U2 D R2 Rw L' U2 L' D B' Rw Uw Rw2 Fw' Rw D' Fw2 D'


/* Scramble */
F D2 B' U2 B L2 R2 D2 L2 F L2 U' L2 U B U' F R' D2 L' D' Fw2 R2 U Rw2 R2 B D' Fw2 U2 D R2 Rw L' U2 L' D B' Rw Uw Rw2 Fw' Rw D' Fw2 D'

/* Solve */
/* orange blocks */
z y' R F R F u R2 z y' // oyb (6/6)
2U' L' u2 L f2 U' // obw (7/13)
u' r2 F' r2 F' R' f2 R2 r' F u' R' // owg (12/25)
r2 f u2 R2 f r2 F2 u r U f r U2 r' u r' u2 R' // ogy (18/43)

/* red blocks */
u B U R U' R' B2 D' R' D R B // four squares (12/55)
u2 r f2 u' F' // rby, ryg (5/60)
u2 L2 u' f u' f u f2 u L2 // most of rwb, rgw; 3 centres left (10/70)

/* 222 stage */
f' r2 // face (3/73)
f' u' f' u2 f' u2 f' // EG1 (7-1/79)

/* fix last few centre pieces */
B2 U' 2L U 2R U' 2L' U 2R' B2 // 3-cycle comm (14/93)

// View at alg.cubing.net



Spoiler: notes



No computer assistance besides using alg.cubing.net to check the solution.

Most of the solve was done with the yellow-blue-orange corner block at the DBL location. This was to make it easier for me to track which face was which, but the downside is that some of the steps look like black magic because that's not the actual orientation I did the moves from.

The rby/ryg blocks were super lucky. There was already a free red-blue square; I saw that the F R U R' U' F2 L' U' L U F alg would cause the edge pieces for the red-blue-yellow corner to get connected immediately, and just doing an R2 there would form the red-blue-yellow block. However, this leads to parity (two 3-cycles and a 2-cycle of wings), and I think parity here is linked to the number of _outer layer_ quarter turns. So do a few setup moves to bring the two squares to adjacent positions (to be paired with R or R'), and what do you know, there are two other free squares that also get paired up when I do that. So, that's how I got two blocks in only 17 moves.

The EG1 case is literally the only non-PBL EG1 case I know, and I don't even use it in speedsolves because I don't remember which angle it's supposed to be used from. Good thing it showed up, huh?



Next: U2 B2 L2 F2 U B2 D' U F2 B' D F' L U R2 D2 R' B2 F Uw2 Rw2 U Rw2 F' U' B2 Rw2 L2 F' Rw2 B2 Rw U2 Rw R' B D Uw Rw2 L' Fw Uw' Fw D2


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 15, 2020)

xyzzy said:


> /* Scramble */
> F D2 B' U2 B L2 R2 D2 L2 F L2 U' L2 U B U' F R' D2 L' D' Fw2 R2 U Rw2 R2 B D' Fw2 U2 D R2 Rw L' U2 L' D B' Rw Uw Rw2 Fw' Rw D' Fw2 D'
> 
> /* Solve */
> ...


These hurt my brain


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 18, 2020)

xyzzy said:


> Next: U2 B2 L2 F2 U B2 D' U F2 B' D F' L U R2 D2 R' B2 F Uw2 Rw2 U Rw2 F' U' B2 Rw2 L2 F' Rw2 B2 Rw U2 Rw R' B D Uw Rw2 L' Fw Uw' Fw D2



Leor 105 STM :

(y) D' l' U m (x2) D2 f' D2 2R R2 u' R2 u // (12) 2 opposite centers
y' U' 2R D B2 R U' r B' // (8/20) Easy left block
3Rw U' 3Rw2 U' r2 U' r U2 r U' r U2 r' U' r' R' U' r U // (19/39) 6 centers (almost)
R U m' U' R U 3Rw U' R U r'
F R2' F' r U' R U 2R' F R' F' r F R F' 2L' // (27/66) all edges
R2 U2 3Rw' U 3Rw // (5/71) Edge orientation
U' m U2 m' // (4/75) DF + DB
R' U' R2 U' R' U' R2 U' R' U' R' U R // (13/88) F2L
U' m R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' m' // (11/99) COLL
y 2R2 U2 2R2 u2 2R2 u2 // (6/105) Parity

NEXT : Uw2 Rw R' Uw B Rw2 U D B' Rw2 D' L' Rw' F Fw2 L' Fw L B' Uw U R' D' F2 Rw' Uw' B2 L2 Fw' B' D2 F' B2 Fw' D2 Fw' D' F R B2


----------



## Gnome (Jan 13, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : Uw2 Rw R' Uw B Rw2 U D B' Rw2 D' L' Rw' F Fw2 L' Fw L B' Uw U R' D' F2 Rw' Uw' B2 L2 Fw' B' D2 F' B2 Fw' D2 Fw' D' F R B2



K4 -- (192h, 217q, 166s, 174e) -- alg.cubing.net


```
u U r x2 U' l' U l y' r U' r' // F2C
z' R U' D r2 U' x' U 3R U2 3R2 U // Blue red square
x' U' 2R2 R2 U R' U R2 L U' x // 1x3x4
3Rw' U 2Rw2 3Rw2 U 3R2 U2 3R' 3Rw' U' 3R' U 3R U2 r U2 r' U' 3Rw' r U r' U' r U2 r' // Ring Centers
U 3R2 U' R' U' R U' R U' r2 R U2 x' U' R2 U 3Rw' z' // Layer

U 3R' U L' U' 3R U L
U R U' l' U R' U' l
2R' U L U' 2R U L'
U' L U' 3R' U L' U' 3R
2R' U' R' U 2R 3R' U' R2 U 3R U' R'
U' R' U 3R' U' R U 3R // F3L

U2 R' F R F' U2 R2 B' R' B R' // CLL

[m', R U R' U'] U' [3R', R' U' R U] [m, F U' R F' U] // ELL
```

NEXT : L2 B2 U2 R2 F' U2 L2 B F2 L2 U2 R' F2 R2 D' F D2 U F' Fw2 D' R D' Fw2 L' D' Rw2 D' R B2 L' F2 Fw L R F' U Uw Rw R2 B F L' Fw'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 15, 2021)

98 STM (117h, 140q, 98s, 99e) :

2R u F' D' 2U' l' D' l2
y2 2R' F' U R2 U L2 // 1x3x3 block
F' r' u' R2 u2 F2 u' // 2 opposite centers
U' R' U 2L U2 R2' F // left 1x3x4 block 
2L' U 3Rw2 U 2L' U 3Rw U' 2L' U 2L2 U2 2L U' 2L U' // all centers
r F R F' 3Rw U' R2 U 2L'
U' R' U r U' R' U 2R' U' R' U r U' R2 U 2L' // all edges
R' U' 3Rw U2 m U2 m2 // F2L -1 slot
U F' U' F // F2L
3Rw U R U' 3Rw' F U R' U' F' // OLL
U m2' U m' U2 m U m2' // PLL

NEXT : B' L2 D U Fw' R L2 U B' R2 L2 Rw' Fw Uw R B' R U Uw Rw2 D' Fw2 L2 U' F' U' R2 B' D2 U' Fw Rw' R D L' Rw' Uw L U' B' Uw'


----------



## Gnome (Jan 15, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : B' L2 D U Fw' R L2 U B' R2 L2 Rw' Fw Uw R B' R U Uw Rw2 D' Fw2 L2 U' F' U' R2 B' D2 U' Fw Rw' R D L' Rw' Uw L U' B' Uw'



K4 -- (186h, 210q, 158s, 167e)

r' R' u2 x u // White
x r U r' z' rU r' z y U r U2 r' // Yellow

z D' F'U' 2L2 U' 3Rw2 U L' U2 x2 R2 U' r 3Rw2 F // 1x3x4

U 3Rw' U' 2L2 U r2 U r' U 3Rw U 2L' U2 2L U' 2LU' 3Rw U 3Rw' r U2 r2 // Ring Centers

U2 R' U' R 3Rw U' R U' R2 U 3Rw' // Layer

z' y u R U' m' U R' U' m u'
U' 2R' U' R U 2R U' R'
2L U' R' U 2L' 2R' U' R U 2R
U' L' U r U' L U r'
U' 2R' U' R' U 2R U' R
F R U R' U' F' // CxLL
U' 2R U' L U 2R' U' L'
U' 2L' U' L U 2L U' L' // Finish F3L

U 3R' L U L' U' 3R 2R' U L U' L' 2R // Orange Edge
[3R F R' F' 3R' : [r2 F2 U2 : 2R2]] U' // L2E


2 Look ELL is nice, even if F3L was a bore 

NEXT : B' U2 F' D2 F U2 D2 L2 B U2 B2 U B' F R B D2 F' D Fw2 D Rw2 B U2 F Uw2 F' U L2 B Rw U' B' Uw2 R U Fw' Rw' B Rw' Uw Fw2 U


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 15, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : B' L2 D U Fw' R L2 U B' R2 L2 Rw' Fw Uw R B' R U Uw Rw2 D' Fw2 L2 U' F' U' R2 B' D2 U' Fw Rw' R D L' Rw' Uw L U' B' Uw'


Yau, 136 STM

x y L2 f u' U' r z2 y' r' U2 r d l' U2 l // F2C
z' U2 r2 U' D' r2 F' l' D' // F3E
L' U' r U' r' L2 D L2 r2 3r L2 D l' F' l L2 U r U2 r' 3r2 U' 3r' 2L' U2 l // L4C
z' L F' U' L' U R U' R' u F U' F' u' F' U F u F U' F' u' R U2 R2 U R u' F' U F u // L9E
R U2 R2 U' R U2 R U R' U' F U F' y U R' U2 R U' R' U R U y' R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // F2L (F3L?)
U r' U2 l F2 l' F2 r2 U2 r U2 r' U2 F2 r2 F2 U' m2 U m2 U m' U2 m2 U2 m' // LL
alg.cubing.net

EDIT: Ninja'd, use @Gnome's scramble.


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 16, 2021)

Gnome said:


> B' U2 F' D2 F U2 D2 L2 B U2 B2 U B' F R B D2 F' D Fw2 D Rw2 B U2 F Uw2 F' U L2 B Rw U' B' Uw2 R U Fw' Rw' B Rw' Uw Fw2 U



88 STM.
PB, I think.

B2 R 2U l' R' F 2D B' // 1 center + 2 edges (bottom)
u b' R2 b U D l F l' // (17) 2 opposite centers
z x U' R D 2L' U' R2 D // (24) Left block
U r U 3Rw U' r' U'
3Rw2 U' r2 U2 r' 3Rw' R' U // (39) 6 centers
r2 U R' U' r // 4 more edges
U R' F R F' r' U' R' U r U' R U r U R U' 2R' // (62) all edges
m2' U' R' U 3Rw U' R' m2' U m2' // (72) F2L + EO
R U R' U R U2' R'
y R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2' // (88) ZBLL

NEXT : R' Fw' Uw2 L D B2 U' R2 L' F B' Fw U' Rw U Fw' L U' Fw F Uw2 U F2 R' U' L2 Rw Uw2 U2 Fw U2 R U D F2 D' Uw2 Rw' L2 Uw
—


----------



## ProStar (Jan 16, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> 88 STM.
> PB, I think.
> 
> B2 R 2U l' R' F 2D B' // 1 center + 2 edges (bottom)
> ...



Tied-PB:



Pyjam said:


> Roux : 88 STM - new PB
> 
> x' R u' D r' F u' R2 d2 // (8) 2 centers
> U' r2 U L B' U' 3Rw' D' x' R U2 3Rw F' // (20) Left block
> ...


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 16, 2021)

Thank you.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 16, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R' Fw' Uw2 L D B2 U' R2 L' F B' Fw U' Rw U Fw' L U' Fw F Uw2 U F2 R' U' L2 Rw Uw2 U2 Fw U2 R U D F2 D' Uw2 Rw' L2 Uw



LBL because I was bored -- (236h, 260q, 185s, 193e)

(227h, 256q, 184s, 192e) -- After cancelations

x F2 u' U r u R u' R L' u' U2 L z' U r' U' r R U R B R 3R B x2 F R' F' x' U' R' U R U' R' // Layer, ish
U' r2 2R' U' 2R U' 2R U 2R' m2 U' 2R U2 3R U2 3Rw2 2R U2 3Rw z' // break;
U' R' U 2R' U' R U 2R U R' U' 2R U R U' 2R2' U L' U' 2R U L D2 L U' L' e2 L U L' U' 2R U R' U' 2R' U R U 2R' U' R U 3R' 2R U' R' U 3R // Columns
U R2 D R' U2 R D' R2 U' R U' R' // CxLL
y 2R U 2R' U 2R U2 2R' 3R U' 3R' U' 3R U2 3R' U m U 3R U' 2R U2 3R' U2 3R // Orange + Red
y U m' U 2R' U' 3R' U2 2R U2 2R' 3R' U 3R U 3R' U2 3R // Blue + Green
[3R : B' R B] [2R : B' R' B] y [2R', L U L' U'] // Blue + Green
[3R', F U' R F' U] // L2E

NEXT : u' F' R2 f' B2 R u2 B L' D' f2 L B r' f' u2 R U' R2 u L2 U2 L u r' B' L D U2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 r U' u B' L D'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 18, 2021)

Gnome said:


> u' F' R2 f' B2 R u2 B L' D' f2 L B r' f' u2 R U' R2 u L2 U2 L u r' B' L D U2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 r U' u B' L D'



Leor with a vulgar ending: 99 STM
2L 2B' F' D2 r' d' R2 u y2 // (8) 2 opposite centers
L' D' l' D U2 F2
B R U' r U R B' // (21) Left block
U2 2L' U' r U 2L2 R U r U R U r2 R U2 r // (37) 6 centers
U2 2L' F R F' 2L // 5 more edges
U F R' F' 2R' U' R' U r U' R2 U 2L R' U' R U r' // (61) all edges
U 3Rw U' 3Rw' U R2 U m2 // (69) EO+stripe
R U' R U2 R' U R2' U' R U' R' U' R // (82) Right block
R U2 R' U' R U' R' U // (90) OLL
y x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x' // (99) PLL A

With an optimized ending: 94 STM
2L 2B' F' D2 r' d' R2 u y2 // (8) 2 opposite centers
L' D' l' D U2 F2
B R U' r U R B' // (21) Left block
U2 2L' U' r U 2L2 R U r U R U r2 R U2 r // (37) 6 centers
U2 2L' F R F' 2L // 5 more edges
U F R' F' 2R' U' R' U r U' R2 U 2L R' U' R U r' // (61) all edges
U' F' U F U R' // right square
U' m' R' U' R U m U m2 // EO+stripe
R' U2 R // (79) F2L
U2  F R U2 R' U R2 U2' R' U' R U' R2' U F' // (94) ZBLL

NEXT : Fw' B2 F2 L' D' F Fw R2 F Rw R2 L2 B' U2 Fw2 D2 B' R2 F D F2 L Rw' B Rw2 D2 F2 Fw U L F2 Uw2 D2 Fw' D2 F2 Rw2 R' Uw' Fw2
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 22, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : Fw' B2 F2 L' D' F Fw R2 F Rw R2 L2 B' U2 Fw2 D2 B' R2 F D F2 L Rw' B Rw2 D2 F2 Fw U L F2 Uw2 D2 Fw' D2 F2 Rw2 R' Uw' Fw2
> —


I'm not good...

219h, 270q, 207s, 212e

F U r F U D l D l2 //Center
z2 U' R F' u R' //YR
F2 u2 D F' //YO
R2 U F' L F L' u L //YB
U2 L U L' //First Block
D'U' r U2 r' F2 2D2 l' U2 l //U center
z L' U r U 2L' U' 2L' U2 2L //Bars
L2 D' r' D L' F2 r F2 r' L' //Red and orange centers
L2 D' r2 L2 U r2 U' r2 U2 r2 // L2C
z' D2 2U' U' 3Fw' U 3Fw R' 3Uw2 R U R' e' R U' R' 3Uw' U2 F R' F' R u //first 3 edges
R U R2 U R' 3Uw2 U2 R U //Move edges to U layer
R' F' U F Uw' R' U R u' R U' R' u2
U2 R2 u U2 L U' L' R' U' R U2 F R' F' R u' //next 3 edges
L U2 L' //Resolve corner
y R U' R' L' U L u' R U R' F R' F' R u //L2E
L' U L y' e' R U' R' U F U R U' R' F' //EOLE
U R2 U2 R2 //6CO1
R U R' U R U2 R' //6CO2
R2 U2 R' U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' //6CP
U2 s' U2 s 3Uw R U R' U' 2R2 U2 2R2 u2 2R2 u2 U' R U' R' U' // L5EP+Parity

Next: D R' D L2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 D B2 D2 F D' B U L F2 L2 Rw2 D F' B2 Rw2 B D' Rw2 B2 R2 Uw2 R2 F2 Rw' Uw2 R2 D' R' D' Uw Rw D2 Rw' F' R' B


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 29, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> D R' D L2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 D B2 D2 F D' B U L F2 L2 Rw2 D F' B2 Rw2 B D' Rw2 B2 R2 Uw2 R2 F2 Rw' Uw2 R2 D' R' D' Uw Rw D2 Rw' F' R' B



70 STM / 80 HTM • NEW PB

2R2 D r2 U r U' 2R' 2U2 U' f' U2 b // (12) 2 opposite centers
x' 2L U' m' U' 2L' U' 2R U2 2R' x' U' 2L' U' // (12/24) 6 centers + 4 edges
B' R2 B r' // (4/28) 8 edges
F' L R F U' L' U B R' B' r2 // (11/39) 12 edges
R' F R2 B L // (5/44) 3x3x3
x2 U F R' F' L' U m' x' y' // (7/51) 3x3x4 + EO
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // (9/60) 3-corner cycle
U2 R' U R' U R' U2 R2 U R2 // (10/70) Solved

Better insertion. 1 move saved.
2R2 D r2 U r U' 2R' 2U2 U' f' U2 b // (12) 2 opposite centers
x' 2L U' m' U' 2L' U' 2R U2 2R' x' U' 2L' U' // (12/24) 6 centers + 4 edges
B' R2 B r' // (4/28) 8 edges
F' L R F U' L' U B R' B' l2 // (11/39) 12 edges
R' B R2 F L // (5/44) 3x3x3
U D R2 D' L2 D R2 D' L2 // (9/53) 3-corner cycle
F R' F' L' U m' x' y' // (6/59) 3x3x4 + EO
U2 R' U R' U R' U2 R2 U R2 // (10/69) Solved

NEXT : L B2 D Uw' B' Rw2 R' B R L' Fw2 U' F U2 Uw2 Rw F U B2 Fw F Rw' R2 U2 R' F2 Rw2 F' R Uw2 U' Fw' F R' U' Uw' R F'
—


----------



## trangium (Feb 6, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L B2 D Uw' B' Rw2 R' B R L' Fw2 U' F U2 Uw2 Rw F U B2 Fw F Rw' R2 U2 R' F2 Rw2 F' R Uw2 U' Fw' F R' U' Uw' R F'



56 OBTM, PB

L' R' F2 Uw' L2 Fw' // HTR LR centers (6/6)
Rw F2 D' Rw' // HTR centers + 2 edges (4/10)
Uw2 // 3 edges (1/11)
F L2 Uw2 // 4 edges (3/14)
U' R F Rw2 // 6 edges (4/18)
U Rw U' R2 U Rw // 8 edges (6/24)
U' R2 D B D U B2 Rw2 // Reduction (8/32)
z' x'
U F L D // EO (4/36)
R B' U2 B' D2 B R' // DR (7/43)
F2 D2 R L' B2 R L F' L2 F U2 D2 B' // Finish (13/56)



Spoiler: How I found the finish after DR



B2 R2 B' R2 // Solve corners

B2 [E2] R2 B' R2 [M2] [B E2 B'] [S2] // Insert slices to leave 3e. The E2 solves the blue-red edge leaving an LSE state and the rest reduces it to 3e.
B2 U2 D2 L2 F' R2 F U2 D2 F2 B // Cancel and convert to outer turns

B2 U2 D2 [D2 L R' B2 L' R] L2 F' R2 F U2 D2 F2 B // 3e insertion, solves everything (6-3)
B2 U2 L R' B2 L R F' R2 F U2 D2 F2 B // Cancel moves

{S2} B2 U2 L R' B2 L R F' R2 F U2 D2 F2 B {S2} // Slicey shenanigans (4-5)
F2 D2 R L' B2 R L F' L2 F U2 D2 B' // Cancel and convert to outer turns



View at alg.cubing.net

Next: R2 B2 U F2 B R2 F U' R' B2 R2 U2 F2 D2 L2 F L2 F' U2 B Uw2 Rw2 F' R U2 L Uw2 R Fw2 D2 B' Rw2 L' D' Fw2 F' Uw Rw2 Uw Fw' D2 F' U2 L Fw'


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 6, 2021)

Congratulations @trangium for this new UWR.

I wonder if the rules for 4x4 FMC are defined somewhere.
Are we supposed to use 4 real cubes (because it's 4x4x4… x4 like 3x3x3… x3) or is alg.cubing.net ok ?
Are we limited to one hour, or two, or four?

I assume none of these limitations applies.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 18, 2021)

trangium said:


> R2 B2 U F2 B R2 F U' R' B2 R2 U2 F2 D2 L2 F L2 F' U2 B Uw2 Rw2 F' R U2 L Uw2 R Fw2 D2 B' Rw2 L' D' Fw2 F' Uw Rw2 Uw Fw' D2 F' U2 L Fw'


Yau: 197 HTM(I'm a noob)

U Rw2 U' L R Uw2 U' Fw' //First center
z2 F U2 R u2 L u R' u2 R U2 r' U r //Cross edges
3u' r U2 r' 2D r U' r' U F l' U2 l
z F2 r L' U2 3r' //Half centers
r' U r' 3r2 r U r' U' r 3r2 r' U' 3r' U2 r U2 r' 3r' U2 r2 U2 r2 3r2 //L4C
z' u R U R' F R' F' R y2 F R' F' R u' //4 edges
U2 R2 //Last cross edge
R' U R L' U' L //Get edges in the U layer
u R' U R F R' F' R u' R U R' //Some random edge
R U R' F R' F' R u' R U R' F R' F' R u y2 R U R' F R' F' R u' R U R' F R' F' R u //L4E
u2 R2 L2 u2 R2 L2 //Fix centers
U2 F U2 F2 L F L' //Pair
R' F R F' R U' R' //Pair
y2 U F' U F U' L' U L // Pair
U2 F' L' U2 L U F U R U R' //Pair
F U R U' R' F2 3r U R' U' 3r' F R //OLL
x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' F' //PLL

Next: R D2 R2 B2 U F2 D' R2 F2 D B2 L' U' F L2 D F R' B' Uw2 L' Fw2 B' Rw2 L' F L' U2 B L2 B Rw2 Uw' R Uw' D2 B2 Rw Fw' F R' U2 L'


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 18, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> R D2 R2 B2 U F2 D' R2 F2 D B2 L' U' F L2 D F R' B' Uw2 L' Fw2 B' Rw2 L' F L' U2 B L2 B Rw2 Uw' R Uw' D2 B2 Rw Fw' F R' U2 L'



Redux : 93 HTM / 93 STM

B2 R2 u' R' f U f' U2 f // (9) 2 centers
F r' U' B' D' r U2 r2 x' U r' F // (20) 6 centers
L' R D L D' F' R' F l' // 3 edges
D' R2 D U R U' D R' D' r2 // 6 edges
x' u2 F' U F u2 R2 u2 R' U' R u2 // 9 edges
y' R2 u2 L' U' L u2 // (56) 12 edges
F' B2 R2 U B // EO
L' U L R2 U R2 L' U R // Right block
U' R B2 R' // F2L-2
U2 L2 U' L U L U2 L // F2L-1 
U' L' R U' L' U R' U' L U' L // (93) Solved

NEXT : U2 F Rw L2 F' R' U L Rw' B L B' Uw2 Rw' B D2 F' U D' B U' Rw2 Fw2 Uw' D F2 Uw' D' B' Fw2 F' R2 B2 Rw Uw U F2 Rw2 U' B
—


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 16, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U2 F Rw L2 F' R' U L Rw' B L B' Uw2 Rw' B D2 F' U D' B U' Rw2 Fw2 Uw' D F2 Uw' D' B' Fw2 F' R2 B2 Rw Uw U F2 Rw2 U' B


Yau, 166 STM (lol)

x2 // Inspection

D U l D r2 // white center
U l U l' 2U' F2 r U2 r' // yellow center

y F R' u L // white-red edge
D U2 L u L // white-blue edge
y U' D' L u' F // white-orange edge

z U2 3r' U 3r r2 U' r // green center
r2 U' r2 3R2 U' 3R2 // orange center
3r2 U 3R' U' r' U2 r U' r' // L2C

z' y L' U' L u L' U L u' 3r' U 3r D2 // white-green edge

u R U' R' U' R' U R y' L' U2 L u' // 3 edges
L' U' L u' F' U' F u // 2 edges
F U' F' u F U2 F' u' // 3 edges

U2 R U' R' // F2L 1
y U R U R' L U L' // F2L 2
U' R U R' U' R U R' // F2L 3
R' U R U' y R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // F2L 4

U r' U2 l F2 l' F2 r2 U2 r U2 r' U2 F2 r2 F2 // OLL parity

U' F' 3r U R' U' 3r' F R // OLL
R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' // PLL

alg.cubing.net

Next: L2 F2 D B R2 D2 F' U2 B F2 U2 F U2 D' F R' U' L' B' L2 Rw2 Uw2 U' B2 Rw2 B2 L2 U Rw2 D2 B2 F' U' Rw L2 D U2 B Fw R2 Uw Rw2 D' Fw' U' Fw'


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 17, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: L2 F2 D B R2 D2 F' U2 B F2 U2 F U2 D' F R' U' L' B' L2 Rw2 Uw2 U' B2 Rw2 B2 L2 U Rw2 D2 B2 F' U' Rw L2 D U2 B Fw R2 Uw Rw2 D' Fw' U' Fw'


yau/yau5
136stm
U Lw Dw' U2 Fw'// First center 5/5
x Rw U2 Rw' U2 Fw2 F2 Rw F2 Rw'//Second center 9/14
y' D' R U' Lw L' F' U' F R F' Lw L' U// 3 edges 13/27
Rw2 B' Rw2 R x'//Orange center 4/31
U Rw U' Rw' L' B' 2L2 B2 2L2// Green center 9/40
x' 2L' U' 2L U 2L' U2 2L z'// L2C 7/47
D R U R' Dw R U R' Dw' F// Last Cross Edge 10/57
y' U L U' L' D2// BL slot 5/62
Uw2 U' R' U R Uw2//Edge stuff 6/68
y Uw' R U R' F R' F' R Uw//more edges 9/77
U R U' R' U' L' U L Uw' R U R' F R' F' R Uw// Final edge stuff 17/94
L U' L' y U L' U2 L U' L U L2 U2 L U L' U' L//3x3 F2L 17/111
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F'//3x3 OLL 14/125
U2 x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R B//PLL 11/136
Next:U2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U' L2 U L2 U2 L' B R2 U' B L2 B' D' U' L Uw2 F D2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 R2 D' R2 L2 Uw2 F2 Rw' L F U' R B' Fw R' U2 Rw' Uw Fw' D'


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 19, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> U2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U' L2 U L2 U2 L' B R2 U' B L2 B' D' U' L Uw2 F D2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 R2 D' R2 L2 Uw2 F2 Rw' L F U' R B' Fw R' U2 Rw' Uw Fw' D'



4x4 FMC : 84 HTM
F r2 d F' l f R2 f' // (8) 2 centers
F' U2 B2 r' U F L F r2 F' r B U2 r
B' R L' B' r' R2 B' D' R2 D U' R2 U r' // (36) 6 centers + 5 edges
R' f' L' B L f' R F R' f' D' B D f' // (50) 12 edges
z' U2 F L F' D2 F' // (56) Dl block
D' F D' U2 B' U B2 D' B D B' D2 F' R2 F // (71) dl block + CP(*)
U2 s' U' s // (77) Edge Orientation
R2 U R U R U2 R' // (84) Solved
(*) : With insertions



DNF_Cuber said:


> yau/yau5


Yau5 for 4x4? 

NEXT : U Uw2 Fw' D Rw L F2 L R2 U F2 B' L' B Rw' D' U Uw B' F R2 B L2 F' U' B2 U2 Fw Uw2 B2 Uw' U Fw2 Uw' B2 Rw2 F' Rw2 L R2
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 19, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> U Uw2 Fw' D Rw L F2 L R2 U F2 B' L' B Rw' D' U Uw B' F R2 B L2 F' U' B2 U2 Fw Uw2 B2 Uw' U Fw2 Uw' B2 Rw2 F' Rw2 L R2


Yau with a Mehta twist:
f R f u U r U' r' //yellow center+ white bar
2U U' f' U2 f //F2C
u' L u2 D2 L' u' R' U F2 //cross edges
z L2 3r2 U 3r U'3r2 U2 3r' //half centers
U' r U r2 3r' U r2 U' r2 //last 4 centers
z' R U R' U' L F' L' F 2D2 L' U' L 2D2 D F2 //Last cross edge+ 1 edge
u R U' R' y R U R' F R' F' R y R' F R F' u' //some edges
R U R' L' U2 L U L U' L' //get edges to U layer
y d R U R' F R' F' R d' //slice flip slice
y2 d R U R' F R' F' R d' //another slice flip slice 
y d R U R' F R' F' R d' //L2E
3u' R2 3u U2 L U' L' U2 L U' L' //223
//333 stage
e R' U R e2 //3QB
R2 U R' U' R' s' U s //EOLE
R' U2 R U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U' R //6CO
U2 R2 U R2 s R2 s' R2 //APDR
2R2 U2 2R2 u2 2R2 u2 D' //Parity
U' R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' U' //PLL

Next: F R2 F' R2 D2 U2 F D2 F' D2 F' U' L' U' B' L' F' R' U2 B2 Uw2 Fw2 F' L B2 Uw2 U2 B2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 F' Uw' D F U Fw2 L' Fw' U2 Rw Fw R L2 D'


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 19, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: F R2 F' R2 D2 U2 F D2 F' D2 F' U' L' U' B' L' F' R' U2 B2 Uw2 Fw2 F' L B2 Uw2 U2 B2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 F' Uw' D F U Fw2 L' Fw' U2 Rw Fw R L2 D'


y 
U Rw R Dw' U' Rw//First center 
x Lw' U2 Lw 2F' Dw R2 Dw'//Second center 
y U' Rw F' x' Rw L F R L' x' U' Rw2 L2 U'// 3 edges 
Rw' D Rw2 x2 U 2L' U 2L 3Rw' 2L' U2 2L U' Rw U' Rw'//Centers 
z' D F' L' U L Uw L' U' L 2U' F2// Last cross edge 
R' U R2 U' R' Uw' F' U F Uw//Some Edges
R U2 R' Uw' F' U' F Uw//More Edges
y' L U' L' Uw' F' U F Uw// Finally done with edges
U R U2 R' U2 L' U' L y L' U' L U' L' U L R' U' R2 U2 R' U R' U' R//F2L
U Rw U2 x Rw U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Lw U2 Rw' U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Rw'//Parity
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R'//OLL
R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D' U'//PLL
Next: D R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D R2 D F2 R2 D' R U F U L' F2 U' F' D Rw2 B U Fw2 U' F2 U2 L2 D B Rw2 B' Rw Uw2 Rw2 R2 U Fw L B2 Uw2 Rw R Uw


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Mar 20, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Next: D R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D R2 D F2 R2 D' R U F U L' F2 U' F' D Rw2 B U Fw2 U' F2 U2 L2 D B Rw2 B' Rw Uw2 Rw2 R2 U Fw L B2 Uw2 Rw R Uw


My first 2x2x2 reduction solve!

[Link]
//Wings
2L D2 2R' D2 2L' R2 U2 R' 2D' R U2 R2 U' L' F 2R2 F' L U F U' R 2U R' U F' U2 B' L2 2D2 L2 B U' F U' L2 2B2 L2 U F' U' D L' 2U' L D' U' L R' B' 2R' B 2U' L' D' L 2U L' D R U
//Centers
L' R' 2R' 2B' 2R 2B R L F' 2U' 2B' 2U 2B F 2B' U B 2F 2D' 2F' 2D B' U' 2B 2L 2D' 2L' 2D R2 U 2L' 2D 2L 2D' U' R F' D 2U L2 2L 2D' 2L' 2D L2 2U' D' F R
//2x2x2
Lw Fw' Uw Fw' Uw2 Fw Dw Fw' Uw Fw


Next: Uw U D Rw' B Rw' L Uw' L Rw Uw' Rw Uw2 R' L Rw Fw2 Rw2 D U' R Rw' Fw F2 Rw Uw U B R' Uw U2 Rw' R' Uw2 B R2 Uw2 F2 L' F Uw' Rw Uw2 Fw' Uw B' Fw R' U2 Rw2 B2 L' R F' Fw L Rw2 F Rw' R


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Mar 20, 2021)

Thanks guys for the positive reactions! This solve is _nothing_ in comparision to @xyzzy 's a little earlier in this thread. But I just added a few "modules" to the software that I wrote in Mathematica in the past to be like a visual tool for human and computer interaction -- where the software doesn't _solve_ anything for you, but it:

First shows you the specific goal permutation of the wings and X centers that you need to do in order to bring the wings and X centers to the location of the corners. It does this by you inputting in the scramble as well as a 2x2x2 (all double layer) turn scramble which brings pieces from a solved 2x2x2 to be in the position that the corners are in. So that 2x2x2 position is the "solved state" rather than the actual solved state.
Then as you do moves, gives you updates with the required permutation to fully reduce the puzzle.
Also

Note that I have numbered cube designs that I made for the software, CubeTwister. I implemented that 4x4x4 numbered cube into CubeTwister so that it can treat the 4x4x4 as if it were a supercube (so that it's much easier to see exactly which pieces need to go where at any given point in the solve).
I actually was thinking about writing this software when I prompted @xyzzy to submit that 2x2x2 reduction solve, but I didn't feel like actually doing it until last night!
So *unfortunately*, this software is in Mathematica, but maybe in the future I can code it in Excel VBA (or write a generalized pseudo code for it -- _if it isn't obvious_ how to implement something like this already).
Anyone interested in seeing a video demonstration of the software? (Not how it's coded . . . it's horrendous and unorganized (I will have to clean it up) . . . just the user interface?)


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 20, 2021)

Christopher Mowla said:


> Next: Uw U D Rw' B Rw' L Uw' L Rw Uw' Rw Uw2 R' L Rw Fw2 Rw2 D U' R Rw' Fw F2 Rw Uw U B R' Uw U2 Rw' R' Uw2 B R2 Uw2 F2 L' F Uw' Rw Uw2 Fw' Uw B' Fw R' U2 Rw2 B2 L' R F' Fw L Rw2 F Rw' R


Yau, 143 STM

z y' // Inspection

B L' u D2 r // white center
y' U2 r U r' l' U2 l // yellow center

z L D r' F // white-green edge
U r' L2 F // white-blue edge
L r' F' // white-orange edge

B2 r' L U l' // green center
L 3r U r U' r' 2L2 U2 2L2 // orange center
3r U' 2L' U' 2L r U2 r' // L2C

z' y F U2 F' u' R U' R' u D2 R' F R D' // white-red edge
u' y R U R' y U R U' R2 U' R u // 3 edges
y U' L' U L u' F' U2 F u // 2 edges
y U R U' R' u U F U' F' u' // 3 edges

U' R' U' R // F2L 1
L U' L' U' R U R' // F2L 2
y' U' R U R' U' R U R' // F2L 3
L' U L y U' L U L' U L U L' // F2L 4
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL
R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U D' // PLL

alg.cubing.net

Next: R2 D' B2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U' F' U2 L F' U' F2 U2 B L R Fw2 Rw2 F R2 Uw2 F' U' B2 F D' Rw' F L2 D R2 Fw2 B' Rw' Fw' U' R2 Fw' R B2


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 20, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> R2 D' B2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U' F' U2 L F' U' F2 U2 B L R Fw2 Rw2 F R2 Uw2 F' U' B2 F D' Rw' F L2 D R2 Fw2 B' Rw' Fw' U' R2 Fw' R B2



98 STM. Nice score for redux but with parity !…

2B 2U' F D r F2 d' F2 d // (9) 3 centers
x U' r2 U r' R' U' B' R2 B F' R' F r' // (22) 6 centers + 3 edges
u2 B' D B R U2 R' u // (30) 7 edges
U B' U' B2 U2 B' D R' D' R u2 L' D2 L u' // (45) 12 edges
z y L' F' // 3/4 Cross
R' U L2 U L R2 U L2 // F2L 1
R' U B' R2 B // EO-1e
R' L' U2 L U' R2 U2 L' // F2L 2+3
U' 2R' U2' r U2 r' F2 r2 U2' r U2 r' U2' F2 r2 F2 // (Malus: +15) Parity :0(
U R' U R // F2L 4
y' R' U2 R' D' 3r U2 3r' D R2 U // (98) ZBLL

NEXT : Rw B' R2 Uw' D2 Rw' F' B2 Uw2 D B2 Uw' L2 Rw' Fw' U B2 Uw2 Fw2 B2 R Rw' Uw' Fw' Uw2 R' D2 Fw' F' B2 L Uw R2 B Fw' U2 Rw B R' Uw'
—


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 21, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> Rw B' R2 Uw' D2 Rw' F' B2 Uw2 D B2 Uw' L2 Rw' Fw' U B2 Uw2 Fw2 B2 R Rw' Uw' Fw' Uw2 R' D2 Fw' F' B2 L Uw R2 B Fw' U2 Rw B R' Uw'



FMC : 77 HTM / 77 STM
My *PB* in HTM

L' d r2 U' r // (5) 1 center 2 edges
z D' L2 U' r' R' B' d R2 d' // (14) 2 centers 2 edges 
F' r2 L D' r U' r' F' U L2 U2 L2 U r // (28) 6 centers 6 edges

L u2 L U L R2 u2 // (35) 8 edges
D' F R2 u2 R' L' D' R L u2 // (45) 12 edges

R2 B' R U2 B2
D L2 D' R D L2 // Insert : Corner cycle
R F' // EO + Square
R' D R // F2L 1
L U2 L' U L2 // F2L 2
U R U2 L // F2L 3
U R' U R U' R' U2 // F2L 4

Note: The correct order of centers is fixed while forming the last 4 edges.

NEXT : B Rw' B Fw' R Fw2 R' Fw' Uw2 Rw2 D' Uw2 Fw U2 F2 Rw2 L2 R2 B F2 D' F D2 B' Fw U2 Rw U2 D B' U D B D' Rw R2 F2 L' Rw Fw'
—


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Mar 21, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> FMC : 77 HTM / 77 STM - My PB in HTM metric


Back in the day, when I was interested in 4x4x4 FMC via reduction, well, you can see in that post that I reduced one of the positions with 48 HTM. But I haven't done 3x3x3 FMC at all (despite that I know the basics). *So, really impressive!*


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 22, 2021)

Christopher Mowla said:


> *So, really impressive!*


Thank you, it's great honor.
Still, I feel like an amateur compared to trangium and xyzzy.

Btw, I believe the STM metric is more appropriate for big cubes FMC. My PB is 70 for 4x4 (see previous page).

I didn't knew the existence of this thread. Thank you for spotting it to me.


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Mar 22, 2021)

You're welcome. I just checked, and I got a 41 STM reduction in the second solve in the spoiler in this post. (And I see that you got a 39 STM reduction in that solve you were referring to. NICE!) If any of you don't comprehend those posts, I can (in the near future) whip of a video explaining the method. That way, you all can combine that with what you know now.

And although it will not help with fewest moves, I was interested in figuring out what the maximum required inner slice turns are required to pair all dedges on a 4x4x4 back in the day! (It's just 6!)


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 22, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> B Rw' B Fw' R Fw2 R' Fw' Uw2 Rw2 D' Uw2 Fw U2 F2 Rw2 L2 R2 B F2 D' F D2 B' Fw U2 Rw U2 D B' U D B D' Rw R2 F2 L' Rw Fw'



FMC : 75 HTM / 70 STM
New *PB*

// (HTM / STM)
x y' 2L' b' D' L F' 2R f' U2 2F // (12/9) 2 centers + 2 edges
x2 m' D r D' F' r' // (19/15) 3 centers
U2 r2 D2 r' U' r' // (25/21) 4 centers + 3 edges
U B' R L2 s z' R2 F r // 6 edges
U R' L' U D L D' r' // (42/37) 6 centers + 9 edges

R2 u' R' D' R u // (48/43) REDUCTION COMPLETED

z F D2 U' R2 L F' // Edge orientation
R2 U L2 
(F' R F' R' F2) U' (F L' F U F' U' F') // corner permutation
U2 R2 U' R U' // (+27/+27) SOLVED

// SKELETON for the 3x3 part :
// F D2 U' R2 L F' // (6) EO
// R2 U L2 R F2 R' U' L' // (14) Left block
// U2 R2 U' R U' // (19) AB5C

This time I managed to get a decent score on the 3x3 part.

NEXT : Fw2 F2 R2 Rw2 D2 B Uw2 B2 Rw2 Uw2 B U B L2 R2 Fw2 R' Fw Rw' Fw2 R' F2 Fw' L2 Uw' Fw2 L Uw Rw2 L2 Uw' B2 D2 F' Uw B' R' B2 R B
(Looks good)
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 23, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> Fw2 F2 R2 Rw2 D2 B Uw2 B2 Rw2 Uw2 B U B L2 R2 Fw2 R' Fw Rw' Fw2 R' F2 Fw' L2 Uw' Fw2 L Uw Rw2 L2 Uw' B2 D2 F' Uw B' R' B2 R B


198 STM, 202 ETM
b2 3u F2 r L U r2 U L //yellow center
R 3u r U2 r' u2 e' F2 r U2 r' //white center
R' F R u' FU R u' D L' D z //cross edges
U2 r D2 U' 2R2 D2 U2 r U' B2 2R B2 //half centers
r U' r' U2 r U' r2 //Last 4 centers
r2 R U R' U' r2 R2 F' U F z' //last cross edge
u R' U R2 U' R' L U' L' U2 R' U R L' B L B' u' R U R2 U R L U' L' //4 edges
d R U R' F R' F' R d' y2 u' R U R' F R' F' R u L' U' L //slice flip slices
u' R U R' F R' F' R u R' L U2 L' R U L2 F' L2 F y //Slice flip slices+ F2L pair
u' R U R' F R' F' R u //L2E
//333 Stage
U R' U R U' R' U' R //Pair
U2 R U R' U2 L' U' L //pair
U R U' R' U R U' R' //pair
//no OLL parity yay!!
U2 R' U' R U' R' U R U R B' R' B //OLL
U 2R2 U2 2R2 u2 2R2 2U2 //PLL parity
U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U //PLL

Next: D2 B2 L D2 B L D R' U D2 B' L2 U2 R2 B' U2 F D2 F' D2 Uw2 Rw2 B2 L' Uw2 U' L' U2 Rw2 Fw2 U' F2 Fw D F' U Fw' B' Rw' Uw R2 U' B F2


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 23, 2021)

SPECIAL EDITION

I just broke the UNR of France for 4x4 FMC with 73 HTM (66 STM).

Scramble:
F2 B R B' L2 D2 R2 L F L F R U Fw F' B R' L F U2 Rw' Uw F R B' F R F2 R' B2 R' Fw' D2 U' Fw L' D' R' D Uw'

Solution:
x2 3u 2L D' L2 f // (6/5) 2 centers
R U l F U2 2L2 U F' 2L2 B r' D2 r' D m2 U r' // (26/22) 6 centers + 4 edges
L2 D L u // 6 edges
F D2 F' L' D2 L2 D2 L' u' // 9 edges
f' L' F' L f // (44/40) REDUX

x z2
R F2 L U2 F2 U' R' U L' U' (R L') U2 D R' F' R D' R L D // AB4E (R L' = -1 STM)
s2 D2 R' D2 s2 D2 // (+29/+26) PLL H

Easy start but then I had to avoid the parity for the 3rd center.

3x3 part done on reverse scramble:
z2 R' D R' // 2x2x2
L' D R' F R D' // EO
U2 L // 2x2x3
R' U L U' R U F2 U2 // AB4C


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 24, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> D2 B2 L D2 B L D R' U D2 B' L2 U2 R2 B' U2 F D2 F' D2 Uw2 Rw2 B2 L' Uw2 U' L' U2 Rw2 Fw2 U' F2 Fw D F' U Fw' B' Rw' Uw R2 U' B F2


No next so I'll use my scramble again
255 ETM lol
u F r U r2 R' d l U2 l' d F 2U' U2 l'U2 r' //F2C
x' F' D' F u L R2 u D' F' R' u2 D2 L D2 //cross dedges
z 3r U 3r' r' 3r U D2 2R2 U2 2R2 D2 r' 2L' U2 2L //half centers
r2 U r' U' r2 U r2 U' r' //Centers
z' R' U2 R L2 U R' F R F' R U R' L' 2U F U' F' 2U' L' y' 2U' R U R' L' U L 2U //complete petrus block
u' R U R' F R' F' R u R U2 R' U F R' F' R U' L' U L d R U R' F R' F' R d' L' U L U' F R' F' R d R U R' F R' F' R d' U F2 R U' R' F' L F L' u' R U R' F R' F' R u L' U' L u' R U R' F R' F' R u L' U' L u' R U R' F R' F' R u //last 7 edges
//3x3 Stage
U' R U2 R' F U F' U R' F R F' R U' R' //F2L
r U2 x r U2 r U2 r' U2 l U2 r' U2 r U2 r' U2 r' //OLL Parity
U2 R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' //OLL
2R2 U2 2R2 u2 2R2 u2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U //PLL

Next: D2 B U2 R' L' D' L2 D' B R2 B2 D B2 U F2 L2 D' L2 B2 Rw2 D' L2 Fw2 B L2 B F Rw2 Uw2 B2 Rw' B R2 L D' Rw U Uw L B' Uw Fw D'


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 24, 2021)

There was no next on purpose, because I did not use your scramble.


----------



## xyzzy (Mar 24, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> Still, I feel like an amateur compared to trangium and xyzzy.


You've already beaten my 4FMC PB, lol. Maybe I should give it a try again.


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 24, 2021)

xyzzy said:


> You've already beaten my 4FMC PB, lol.



Really? 75 is my PB for Mo3, btw.
Your UWR for 5x5 and 7x7 seem unbeatable.
Fortunately, I managed to get the *UWR* for 6x6.* 
(*: UWR with parity does not look very serious. I should give it another try.)


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Mar 24, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> Fortunately, I managed to get the *UWR* for 6x6.*


I am not asking you to give the example solve, but just how many HTM and STM was your solution? And is there a list of FMC records for big cubes somewhere?


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 24, 2021)

Christopher Mowla said:


> And is there a list of FMC records for big cubes somewhere?



List of Unofficial World Records (2.10 Fewest Moves)
Liste UNR de France



Christopher Mowla said:


> I am not asking you to give the example solve, but just how many HTM and STM was your solution?



Pyjam's UWR 6x6 FMC solution


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 31, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> D2 B U2 R' L' D' L2 D' B R2 B2 D B2 U F2 L2 D' L2 B2 Rw2 D' L2 Fw2 B L2 B F Rw2 Uw2 B2 Rw' B R2 L D' Rw U Uw L B' Uw Fw D'



FMC : 69 HTM • New UNR France

L' B2 u B2 2L d' R d R2 2U l F2 l' D F d L2 d2 3b' R F' // 6 centers = 23
R B' R' L B l' L' y // 4 edges = 29
U' L2 U r // 7 edges = 34
F R L2 F' B' L2 B r2 U' L2 U l // Redux = 46

y F U R2 B' // (4) EO
U' L' D U R' // (9) 3/4 Belt
D' L B2 L // (13) Domino
F2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 D2 U' R2 D2 // (23) Solved = 69

Finally, I managed to obtain a good domino solution.

NEXT : U' Uw' F2 Uw2 R' Uw' D Fw2 Rw2 U' B' Uw Fw D F U2 F2 B' Uw' B' Rw' U2 B' R2 Rw Uw2 Fw D Rw' F D' R2 Fw' Rw2 L' R' B' F2 R2 F
—


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 14, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> FMC : 69 HTM • New UNR France
> 
> L' B2 u B2 2L d' R d R2 2U l F2 l' D F d L2 d2 3b' R F' // 6 centers = 23
> R B' R' L B l' L' y // 4 edges = 29
> ...


Insanely efficient solution. Love the DR solution as well.


----------



## branson_lau (Apr 18, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> FMC : 69 HTM • New UNR France
> 
> L' B2 u B2 2L d' R d R2 2U l F2 l' D F d L2 d2 3b' R F' // 6 centers = 23
> R B' R' L B l' L' y // 4 edges = 29
> ...


u l R2 u U' r U2 r'//f2c
z' F2//blue cross edge
L F r2 L U// red cross edge
x U r' U' L'//green cross edge
r2 U'//orange + green bar
3r2' U 3r r U2 r2 3r//green centre
3r2' r2 U 3r2' r2 U2 r U// centres
U' R U r U' R' U' R U2 z'//orange cross edge
u' U' 3d' L' U L R U' R2' U' R y' U' L' U L u'//4 edges
L' U L u' F' U F u R U R' d' L' U' L u//edges
3d R' U2 R U2 R' U' R2 U R2' U R//f2l 1+2
U2 L U2 L' U L' U' L//f2l 3
U L U' L' U' L U' L' 3d L' U2' L//vls
U2 R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U//ra perm(RUF sucks)

next: L D R2 F U' F' R' B U' F' U2 F R2 D2 B' R2 U2 R2 U' Fw2 L D' Rw2 Fw2 B2 L2 Uw2 L Fw2 U' L B' R D' Fw' R F2 Uw R' Fw2 D' Rw' Uw' Rw


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 18, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> L D R2 F U' F' R' B U' F' U2 F R2 D2 B' R2 U2 R2 U' Fw2 L D' Rw2 Fw2 B2 L2 Uw2 L Fw2 U' L B' R D' Fw' R F2 Uw R' Fw2 D' Rw' Uw' Rw



FMC : 77 HTM
R f' 2R' F u' F' u2 // White + Yellow centers
r U2 r2 F2 r z // Moves White
D B r F2 D' r' // Orange
D' r2 U2 r2 U r B r2 B' R2 B' U R' U' r // 6 centers + 4 edges
B U2 L2 U L' u // 8 edges
F' U F2 U2 F' 
B' D B2 D2 B' u' // REDUX = 51 STM
z' y 
L' F2 L2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U L2 B2 L' R D' R' D R D R2 B2 L U D F U D L2 // Solved

3x3x3 part on reverse scramble :
z2 R2 U' D' F' // EO
U' D' R' B2 // 2x2x2
L2 U' L' U' L U L' // 2 pairs
R B2 R2 D' R2 B2 // so many pairs + left square
U2 L2 R2' F2 R // solved

NEXT : D Rw2 D' L2 Uw' R2 Rw2 L2 Fw' F2 L' Uw U D R U R' D2 Uw' F B' Uw' F U2 B2 R' Rw' F' D2 R Rw' B U' Fw2 U' Rw B2 L2 B' U'
—


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 19, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : D Rw2 D' L2 Uw' R2 Rw2 L2 Fw' F2 L' Uw U D R U R' D2 Uw' F B' Uw' F U2 B2 R' Rw' F' D2 R Rw' B U' Fw2 U' Rw B2 L2 B' U'
> —



BLD method

F 2D2 F' 2D U 2R2 U 2R F 2R y' F 2U L 2U' R' 2D2 R2 2D2 2R' F' 2R F' L 2D F2 2D' y' F 2R U2 2R' z2 //center done
U' //to avoid parity

R' F' 3Rw U R U' 3Rw' F
[U', R' D' R]
[R D : [D, R' U' R]]
[D : [R D' R', U']] //corners done

[2R2, U' R2 U]
[2R' D' 2R, U2]
[U : [L', U 2L U']]
[x' : [L', U 2R2 U']]
[3Rw' : [L2, U' 2R U]]
[2R' U' : [R', U' 2R2 U]]
[Rw' U : [2R, U L U']]
[3Lw : [U 2R U', R]]
[U': [2R2, U R U']]
[L' U :[2R2, U' L' U]]

2R' U2 2R U2 2R U2 2L' U2 2R U2 2R' U2 2L 2R' U2 2R2 U2 2R
//parity

Next: L F U2 F D2 U2 F R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U' B R' B2 R' U' B' D2 Uw2 B' Rw2 B Uw2 Fw2 L2 B' L' B' Uw2 B' U2 Uw' R2 Uw' F2 Rw Uw' Fw' L' Fw Rw2 F D2


----------



## branson_lau (Apr 19, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> BLD method
> 
> F 2D2 F' 2D U 2R2 U 2R F 2R y' F 2U L 2U' R' 2D2 R2 2D2 2R' F' 2R F' L 2D F2 2D' y' F 2R U2 2R' z2 //center done
> U' //to avoid parity
> ...


x2//inspection
L F' U' D' x' U2 r' D' F2 l'//green cross
y U r U2' r'//blue cross
z R2 D' r' D'//orange cross edge
R2 U r U x//red cross edge
U r 3r U' 3r' U 3r' U' r U 3r'//half centres
U' r' U' r' U' r'//white and orange centre 
r' U' r U r' U2 z' y' U' R' U' R u D R' D'//centres + cross edge
u' R' U' R 3d R U' R' y' U' R U' R' u//4 edges
R U R' F U' F' u' R U R' F R' F' R u U L' U L u U' L' U L u'//edges
3d' U' R' U R//f2l 1
3d R' F R F' R U' R2' U' R//f2l 2
U2 R' U R//f2l3
3d U R U R' U' R U R'//f2l 4
Rw U2 x Rw U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Lw U2 Rw' U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Rw'//parity
U' 3l' U' 3l L' U' L U 3l' U 3l //oll
R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U2//ra perm(RUF sucks)
next F U' B' L' U2 B' R' U' L2 D2 L' B2 R' L' Uw2 Rw2 F' D Fw2 D Rw2 U2 Fw2 B' U' D' Rw' B Uw2 Rw Fw2 B2 L' U Uw' F2 Uw Fw' U'


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 21, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> next F U' B' L' U2 B' R' U' L2 D2 L' B2 R' L' Uw2 Rw2 F' D Fw2 D Rw2 U2 Fw2 B' U' D' Rw' B Uw2 Rw Fw2 B2 L' U Uw' F2 Uw Fw' U'



F2 R Uw F L Uw2 Bw L2 Bw' B2 F Rw' x2 L Uw L2 Uw' F2 Rw2 F' Rw2 U Rw' D Rw U2 Rw U2 Rw2 D Rw y' z2//centers

[U D' R : [U2, R D' R']]
[U' D R' U : [D, R U' R']]
[F' R D' R' : [U2, R' D R]] //corners done, no parity

//FUr algs now
[z : [U' R U, 2L]]
[2R' : [R', U 2R U']]
[3Lw : [U' 2R2 U, R2]]
[Uw' : [U' 2L2 U, R]]

//UFl algs now
[Rw': [U2, 2L D2 2L']] 
[L': [U' L' U, 2L']]
[D': [U' R' U, 2L2]]
[z' 2L': [U' L' U, 2L2]]
[Lw U: [R, U 2L' U']] 
[U Lw' U': [L, U' 2L2 U]]

[2R : [U2, 2R D 2R']]
U2' Lw U2' 2R U2' 2R 2L' U2' 2R U2' 2R' U2' 2L U2' 3Lw Lw2' U2 //full parity BDl target

Next: D2 R2 D' R2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 D L2 D B R B2 R2 D2 B' F2 L' R2 Fw2 Rw2 R' D2 U' L2 F2 D' Rw2 L D' Fw U2 F' Rw2 U R Uw' Rw L2 D Fw' Uw2 D2


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 22, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: D2 R2 D' R2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 D L2 D B R B2 R2 D2 B' F2 L' R2 Fw2 Rw2 R' D2 U' L2 F2 D' Rw2 L D' Fw U2 F' Rw2 U R Uw' Rw L2 D Fw' Uw2 D2


Yau, with double parity , 162 STM

y' // Inspection

B' 2U' B r B' r D2 r' // F2C

z' F B' r B // white-orange edge
U2 r2 L2 U' // white-green edge
L2 R' F' r' U // white-blue edge

r' // green center
3r' L' r2 U' r2 L 2L' F' 2L L' U2 r U2 r' // orange center
3r r U2 r' // L2C

z' R U R' u L' U L u' L2 D // white-red edge
u U R U' R' y R' U R2 U' R' u' // 3 edges
y' F R' F' R u' R U' R' u // 3 more edges
R U' R' L' U L u' R U R' F R' F' R u // L2E

L' U L2 U' L' // blue-orange pair
U' R U R' U 3f R' 3f' // green-orange pair
R U R' U' D R U R' D' // blue-red pair
y U2 L' U' L U2 L' U L // green-red pair

r' U2 l F2 l' F2 r2 U2 r U2 r' U2 F2 r2 F2 // OLL parity

U2 L' U' L U' L' U L U L F' L' F // OLL

2R2 U2 2R2 u2 2R2 2U2 // PLL parity

R2 F R U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U2 R // PLL

alg.cubing.net

Next: D2 L2 R D2 R2 B' U2 F U2 R2 B2 R D' B2 U2 F' D2 U Fw2 Rw2 R2 U B' Rw2 U' F' B' L2 D Fw2 F Rw U' B L2 U' B' Uw Rw' Uw2 U' L2 Fw'


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 22, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: D2 L2 R D2 R2 B' U2 F U2 R2 B2 R D' B2 U2 F' D2 U Fw2 Rw2 R2 U B' Rw2 U' F' B' L2 D Fw2 F Rw U' B L2 U' B' Uw Rw' Uw2 U' L2 Fw'



D Rw U Rw2 R Uw Rw U2 Rw' B' Uw U2 Fw' U2 Fw 2D2 B 2D2 y2 Uw' R Uw 2D R2 2D' L 2U L' 2U' 2D' L2 2D y' //centers done

[U D R : [U2, R D' R']]
[U' R' : [R' D R, U']]
[D' R D' U : [R' D R, U2]]
[U, R' D R] //corners done

//UFl alg spam
[U: [2L2, L' U L U']] 
[U: [L U L' U', 2L]]
[z' Lw U: [U 2L2 U', L2]]
[Lw U': [L, U' 2L' U]] 
[D L': [2L', U' L' U]]
[U L U': [2R2, U' L' U]]

//FUr now
[R' 2U' R, U']
[D : [2R2, U L U']]
[Rw : [2R D2 2R', U]]
[z' : [U' L' U, 2R']]
[D' : [2R2, R U' R' U]]
[L, D' 2R2 D]

Next: U2 D F L D R F' L2 F' U L2 D R2 B2 U' D2 B2 D' R2 F2 Uw2 Fw2 B U L2 F2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 D2 Fw2 F' Rw' L' R' B L2 Uw' F2 R B Rw2 B2 Rw D


----------



## branson_lau (Apr 22, 2021)

alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net






abunickabhi said:


> D Rw U Rw2 R Uw Rw U2 Rw' B' Uw U2 Fw' U2 Fw 2D2 B 2D2 y2 Uw' R Uw 2D R2 2D' L 2U L' 2U' 2D' L2 2D y' //centers done
> [U D R : [U2, R D' R']]
> [U' R' : [R' D R, U']]
> [D' R D' U : [R' D R, U2]]
> ...


z x' 
U2 l' U r F r//red 
y' l' U2 l//orange
y R u z F'//red green edge
D2 r 3r D'//red white edge
x' U' r F'//red yellow edge
U' r//blue centre
U r2 U2 r2'//white
3r2 r U r2' 3r U2 z'//centres
U' R' U R u D F D//cross
u' R' U' R L' U' L 3d L' U L d R U' R' u' R U R' u R U R' u' F' U 
F u//edges
U2 R U' R' U R U R'//f2l 1
3d U L' U L2 U' L'//f2l 2
y L' U L2 U' L'//f2l 3
U' F R U2 R' U2 F'//zbls
Uw2 Rw2 U2 2R2 U2 Rw2 Uw2 R' U2 R U R' U' R F U' R' U' R U F'//zbll+parity

excellent start 

next: F2 U B2 U' F' R' U2 B D' L' U2 L' U2 B2 R F2 R2 D2 B2 Uw2 R' Uw2 B2 R F L2 Fw2 Uw2 F L2 Uw' L Uw2 L2 B' L2 Rw' F' Uw' F' U2 R L2


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 30, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> next: F2 U B2 U' F' R' U2 B D' L' U2 L' U2 B2 R F2 R2 D2 B2 Uw2 R' Uw2 B2 R F L2 Fw2 Uw2 F L2 Uw' L Uw2 L2 B' L2 Rw' F' Uw' F' U2 R L2



First time recording a big cube solve. It is not easy.
I usually do Yau, but this just devolved into reduction.

R' U r D' r s r D' m' u R2 F2 u' // Y/W centers
F' U' L F' R2 B r L' D L U L F 2-2r' // O center
R U D l2 U2 2-2r2 U' r U2 B m U' r' // centers
B' U' B' U r2 R B R' B2 R' B r' R' F R F' B' L B L' F' U' F U r2 D' B' D B y2 // cross + 2 edges
D R' D' U' R U 2-2r' U' R U // 2 edges
r2 U' R U R2 D' R D B' R B // put in G/W and B/W as filler edges
r2 R U R' U' // edge
2-2r2 U R' U' // edge
r2 R' F' R F // edge
r2 // L2E

// REDUCTION COMPLETE! (105 STM)

z' U R' U' R D U' L' U' L // pair 1
D' R' U' R D 3l U L' U' m' // pair 2
R U2 R2 U' R // pair 3
U R U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 // pair 4
3r U2 R' U' R U' 3r' // OLL (no parity!)
R2 F R U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U2 R // Rb PLL (I thought)

r2 F2 U2 2-2r2 U2 F2 r2 // PLL parity
U2 m2 U m U2 m' U m2 U2 // U-EPLL

NEXT:
F2 D2 R' U2 L D' L F D2 B2 R F2 L B2 L2 B2 Rw2 F2 Rw2 D' F' Uw2 Rw2 U' D2 Rw2 B D2 Rw2 L' Fw2 U' Rw Uw' L2 F Rw' Uw' B' R' Uw


----------



## abunickabhi (May 1, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> F2 D2 R' U2 L D' L F D2 B2 R F2 L B2 L2 B2 Rw2 F2 Rw2 D' F' Uw2 Rw2 U' D2 Rw2 B D2 Rw2 L' Fw2 U' Rw Uw' L2 F Rw' Uw' B' R' Uw


L' 2B' Uw'D2 y2 Rw F' Rw' F2 Rw U2 Rw' x' y2 Dw' F 2D D2 Rw F Rw2 D2 2R 2U2 L2 2U2 F2 Uw' F' Uw F 2D R 2D' R' 2U F2 2U' //centers
[U : [D, R U' R']]
[U R D' R' : [R' D R, U']]
[D F U': R U2 R' U' R U' R' L' U2 L U L' U L] //corners done

//FUr algs
[U' R' U, 2R]
[Rw : [2R D2 2R', U]]
[D 2R : [U' L U, 2R2]]

//UFl algs now
[x U': [U' 2R U, L]]
[U' L U: [2L2, U L' U']]
[R: [U', R 2U R']] 
[2L, Rw' U' R U]
[L y: [L', U 2R' U']]
[z' y: [U' L U, 2R]] 
[D: [U' R' U, 2L']]
[Rw' U: [U 2R2 U', L']] 

//parity time
2F' 2B D' 3Lw Lw2' U2 2L U2' 2R' U2' 2R U2' 2L' 2R U2' 2R U2' Lw D 2F 2B'

Next: L' R2 D' F2 D2 B2 L2 R2 D' F2 U2 R2 U F L B' L' R B' R' U' Fw2 Uw2 U R2 U2 Fw2 L' Uw2 U B2 U Rw2 F' L2 U' Fw D' L D' Uw Fw' F U' Rw' U


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 5, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: L' R2 D' F2 D2 B2 L2 R2 D' F2 U2 R2 U F L B' L' R B' R' U' Fw2 Uw2 U R2 U2 Fw2 L' Uw2 U B2 U Rw2 F' L2 U' Fw D' L D' Uw Fw' F U' Rw' U


Yau, 133 STM with PLL parity

B u' r R f U2 f // F2C

B' r U' // white-green edge
F r L D' // white-orange edge
B r2 U // white-red edge

l U r // green center
3r U r U' r' L2 D' l2 U2 2L2 // orange center
3r L F' L' U r U' r' 2L' U2 2L // L2C

z' L u R' U' R u' L2 // white-blue edge
u' L' U2 L2 U' L' R' U R u // 3 edges
y u F U2 F' u' // 3 edges
F' U F L' U2 L u' R U R' F R' F' R u // L2E

R' U' R F R' F' R // green-orange pair
L U' L' // red-blue pair
R' U2 R U F U F' // green-red pair
U R' U2 R U R' U' (R) // orange-blue pair
(R) U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U 2R2 U2 2R2 u2 2R2 2U2 // PLL parity
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // PLL

alg.cubing.net

Next: R D2 F L U2 B' L D R F' U2 R2 B' U2 R2 B2 R2 F R2 Uw2 L F Uw2 B L2 Uw2 B Uw2 L' B U2 Uw R' U' B' Uw2 B' Uw' Fw Rw2 Fw Rw' F2 Uw


----------



## abunickabhi (May 15, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: R D2 F L U2 B' L D R F' U2 R2 B' U2 R2 B2 R2 F R2 Uw2 L F Uw2 B L2 Uw2 B Uw2 L' B U2 Uw R' U' B' Uw2 B' Uw' Fw Rw2 Fw Rw' F2 Uw


z
//corners AJPB UBVW
[U' R' : [U2, R' D' R]]
[U D' : [R D R', U2]]
[R D' R' : [U2, R' D R]]
x L' U' L U' L' U2 L R UR' U R U2 R' x'

//xcenters KIJA TBHL SVUO MRXG
[U: [2U', 2R' U' 2R]]
[2L' 2U' 2L, U]
[Rw' U': [2L2, U' 2R U]]
[2L U 2L', 2U2]
[D': [2R, U 2L2 U']]
[z 2D: [2R' U 2R, 2D2]]
[x Rw': [2R' 2D' 2R, U']]
[Uw': [U' 2L' U, 2R2]]

//wings OADJ PRNE BSTI UXMK CLWG FQVB
[L : [R U' R', 2U']]
[Lw2 U : [L, U 2L U']]
[2R' : [U R U', 2R2]]
[2R' U' : [U' R' U, 2R]]
[U' R2 U, 2R']
[D 2R' D', L]
[Lw : [2R' D2 2R, U2]]
[z : [2R', U R U']]
[x' U : [U R U', 2R2]]
[R U' R' U, 2R]
[Lw' U : [L', U 2L U']]
[R : [U R U', 2R]]

Next: B' U' D2 L' D2 U2 L' B2 R U2 B2 U2 F R2 F' R U B D Uw2 R Uw2 U D2 Rw2 L' D' Fw2 B2 D2 R2 Fw F Uw2 D' F2 Rw U' R Fw' D2 Fw' Rw B2


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 19, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: B' U' D2 L' D2 U2 L' B2 R U2 B2 U2 F R2 F' R U B D Uw2 R Uw2 U D2 Rw2 L' D' Fw2 B2 D2 R2 Fw F Uw2 D' F2 Rw U' R Fw' D2 Fw' Rw B2


Yau, 168 STM with double parity

L' u' F2 r' // yellow center
y u l' U2 2L 2U r' U2 r // white center

D R u F // white-red edge
U R u' U2 L // white-blue edge
R u' R // white-orange edge

z' L U 2L' L2 D L' r F' r' L' U' 2L' U2 l // green center
x L2 D' L' r F r' F2 L' r U2 r' // orange center
3r L F2 L' U' r U' r' 2L' U2 2L // L2C

z' R U' R' u' R U' R' u D R' F R D // white-green edge
u R' F R F' L U L' u' // YB, RB, GO
F' U' F 2U' R U' R' u // GR, OB
F U' F' u L' U' L u' // YG, YO, YR

U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // F2L 1
U2 L U2 L' U' R' U R // F2L 2
y' U' L' U L // F2L 3
R U R' U' R U R' // F2L 4

U' r' U2 l F2 l' F2 r2 U2 r U2 r' U2 F2 r2 F2 // OLL parity

U2 F' U' L' U L F // OLL

U 2R2 U2 2R2 u2 2R2 u2 // PLL parity

U m' R' F R F' R U2 3r' U 3r U2 3r' // PLL

alg.cubing.net

Next: D L B L2 R2 B2 R2 B' U2 B L2 F2 L2 U2 R' B' D R2 D2 B' R2 Uw2 Rw2 D' F' U F2 U Rw2 F D2 L2 D' Rw' F' D' L' U B' Uw' Rw Uw2 L B D' Rw


----------



## branson_lau (May 20, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Yau, 168 STM with double parity
> 
> L' u' F2 r' // yellow center
> y u l' U2 2L 2U r' U2 r // white center
> ...


D L B L2 R2 B2 R2 B' U2 B L2 F2 L2 U2 R' B' D R2 D2 B' R2 Uw2 Rw2 D' F' U F2 U Rw2 F D2 L2 D' Rw' F' D' L' U B' Uw' Rw Uw2 L B D' Rw
137 STM, excellent with the double parity
x y
U2' D' r' F r' D' F//yellow
y u r U2 r' u U F r U2' r'//white
F z 3r B x//cross edges
3r U r2 U' r//red
U2 r2 U' r 3r2 U2 r 3r2' U' r U' r'//centres
R U r U' R' U R 2L' U2 z'//cross
R U' R' u' U R U' R2' U' R 3d L U' L' u U' R U R' u 3d R' U R u'//edges
R' U R2 U' R' y' D R U' R' D' U L U L' U L U' L' U R U2 3r' U R U' R' U' 
3r R'//f2l
U' Rw U2 x Rw U2 Rw U2' Rw' U2 Lw U2' Rw' U2 Rw U2' Rw' U2 Rw'//oll parity
2R2 U2 2R2 Uw2 2R2 Uw2 U R' U2 L U' R U L' U R' U R U2'//zbll+ parity


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 20, 2021)

@branson_lau no next so I used @BenChristman1's scramble

Yau: 194 STM(with double parity lol)
D' U' r' 2D U2 r' //white
u2 F u2 l U2 l' //yellow
D' R2 U' D' U B F' u2 F' z' //cross edges
L 2L2 r2 2L U2 2L' F2 U2 2R' F2 //half centers
r U2 r U r' 3r2 U' r U r 3r2 U' r2 //centers
z' u R U R' F R' F' R u' D F D' //last cross edge
u U2 F R' F' R y R' U R2 U' B' R' B u' //3
F' U F L U' L2 U L u' R U R' F R' F' R u L2 F' L2 F u L' U' L u' //2
u' R U R' F R' F' R u R U R' F R' F' R u2 R U R' F R' F' R F2 B2 u2 F2 B2 //3+fix centers
U2 L' U' L F' U' F //pair
U' L' U' L U' F U F' //pair
R' U R U2 B U B' //pair
L U L' U' L U L' //pair
r U2 x r U2 r U2 r' U2 l U2 r' U2 r U2 r' U2 r' //OLL parity
U' 3l' U' m U' L U 3l' U 3l //OLLCP
2R2 U2 2R2 u2 2R2 2U2 //PLL parity
m2 U m U2 m' U m2 //EPLL

Next: L2 Rw' F' R D R2 Uw2 F' L Rw' B R D' Uw2 U2 L' R' D2 L2 Fw F' R B2 Uw2 Fw' L2 U2 L' R' D' Uw2 U' B' D2 U' F2 Uw2 U L2 D Uw2 Rw2 B' Rw Fw' R'


----------



## abunickabhi (May 20, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: L2 Rw' F' R D R2 Uw2 F' L Rw' B R D' Uw2 U2 L' R' D2 L2 Fw F' R B2 Uw2 Fw' L2 U2 L' R' D' Uw2 U' B' D2 U' F2 Uw2 U L2 D Uw2 Rw2 B' Rw Fw' R'


x' z2
//centers PKTF EJLB NQAM RSWG
[x' Rw: [2R 2U' 2R', U2]]
[2L: [2L U 2L', 2U]]
[U2: [Uw 2R Uw', 2L']]
[y: [2R' 2U' 2R, U2]]
[U' z 2D2: [2R U' 2R', 2D]]
[x: [2L, U' 2R' U]]
[y: [2L2, U' 2R U]]
[y: [U' 2R' U, 2L' ]]

//wings EFXN SMDQ GJRV KALU BTCO TPWP
[Lw' U : [U 2L U', L]]
[U' : [R', U' 2L2 U]]
[R D' : [2R, U' R U]]
[Rw : [2R D' 2R', U2]]
[U', R 2D2 R']
[Rw : [U R U', 2R2]]
[x D' : [U' L U, 2R']]
[3Rw U' : [U' 2L' U, L]]
[2R, U' L2 U]
[F : [R, U' 2R2 U]]
[y' : [R', U 2R U']]
[2R : [U R U', 2R]]

//corners HSAJ PWQR
[U' R' : [R' D R, U']]
[U' R' : [U2, R' D' R]]
[U' R' D' : [D', R U R']]
[D : [R D' R', U']] [U', R D R']

Next: L2 D' R' U' R B2 R D' L2 B U2 B' R2 U2 F R2 F D' Rw2 B Uw2 D2 L' F Uw2 R U2 R2 F2 L2 Uw R B' D2 Fw2 Rw B2 D F R' Fw' Uw' F'


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 21, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> L2 D' R' U' R B2 R D' L2 B U2 B' R2 U2 F R2 F D' Rw2 B Uw2 D2 L' F Uw2 R U2 R2 F2 L2 Uw R B' D2 Fw2 Rw B2 D F R' Fw' Uw' F'


Meyer-Mehta: 181 STM(Lol)
z //inspection
F l B u2 D' l //white
L2 2D l' U2 l L u' U' l' U2 l //yellow
L F u L' F 2D2 R F B' u2 F2 U2 B' //FB
z L' U 2L L2 U2 2R 2L2 U2 l2 //Half centers
U2 R2 //preserve last cross edge
U2 2R2 U' 2R2 U2 r' U r2 U2 r' m U2 r U2 r' m' U m r U' r' U' R2 U2 R2 //Centers +preserve 2 edges
z' D L' U L u L' U L u' //an edge
u R' F R F' e' F R' F' R u' //3 edges
R U R' 3u F R' F' R //edges
d R U R' F R' F' R d' 3u d R U R' F R' F' R u' //L3E
U R2 U R' 3u2 R2 //3QB
R U R' F R' F' R U2 r2 B2 U2 l U2 r' U2 r U2 F2 r F2 l' B2 r2 //EOLE+Parity
U' R' U' R U R2 U' R2 U R' U' R //6CO
U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 U s' U2 s //APDR
D' U2 R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L //PLL

(This is a really inefficient solve. With efficient blockbuilding and a few optimizations, this could possibly have sub Yau movecount but ergonomics are horrible)

Next: Rw' D' U B2 Uw L' Rw' Fw2 Uw2 U' Rw D L Rw2 R F R2 D' Uw' Rw2 D B' F' L2 Rw2 B2 Fw' R2 B' R2 B Fw R' Fw2 Rw D L' B' F2 Uw Rw2 F Rw2 R D F'


----------



## abunickabhi (May 22, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: Rw' D' U B2 Uw L' Rw' Fw2 Uw2 U' Rw D L Rw2 R F R2 D' Uw' Rw2 D B' F' L2 Rw2 B2 Fw' R2 B' R2 B Fw R' Fw2 Rw D L' B' F2 Uw Rw2 F Rw2 R D F'


x'
//centers EIGP VFTQ NKHR XMRC
U2 
[2L' U2 2L, 2U2]
[2L: [2L 2U' 2L', U2]]
[2R, Uw 2L Uw']
[2R, Uw 2L Uw']
[2L': [2L' U 2L, 2D2]]
[z' 2R: [2U', 2R U2 2R']]
[Dw': [2R, U 2L U']]
[D: [U 2L' U', 2R2]]
[U, 2R' 2D' 2R]
U2 
//wings TLAG CXKN BSQE IRUD VMJO
[D 2R' D', L']
[U' : [2L', Rw U R' U']]
[Rw U : [U 2L' U', R']]
[Rw' U : [U L U', 2R]]
[U' R2 U, 2R']
[3Rw' : [L2, U' 2R U]]
[2R : [2R2, U' L' U]]
[D' Rw' U' : [R', U' 2R2 U]]
[D' 2R' D, R]
[z U' : [R, U' 2R2 U]]
2R' U2 2R U2 2R U2 2L' U2 2R U2 2R' U2 m U2 2R2 U2 2R

//corners AJST
[U' R' : [U2, R' D' R]]
[R U' D' : [D', R' U R]]
[R2: R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R]

Next: L2 R2 D R2 B2 D B2 D U R2 D2 R' F U2 F U' B2 U B F Fw2 U' F2 Uw2 F' Rw2 D2 F' R2 F' U2 R2 Fw2 Rw F2 Rw' L B Rw' Fw Rw' U' Fw2 L Uw L'


----------



## branson_lau (May 22, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> x'
> //centers EIGP VFTQ NKHR XMRC
> U2
> [2L' U2 2L, 2U2]
> ...



x'
r'//blue
y 2L' U2 2l U' R' U F' r U2 r'//green
U' R2//red and yellow
z' x F' U 2L' 3r U' L'//edges
U' 3r r U' r//red
U' r2 U' r2 R 2L' U2 2L 3r2 U 3r' r U' r' U r U2 r' 3r R U2//cross
z' u L' U' L 3d' R U' R' d' U' L' U L u L' U L u2 F' U F u//edges
3d R' U' R2 U R'//f2l 1
U2 L U L' U' L U2 L'//f2l 2
y' L F' U F L'//f2l 3
R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U' R' U2 L R U' R' U L' U2//ls ll
103 STM

alt
x'
r'//blue
y 2L' U2 2l U' R' U F' r U2 r'//green
U' R2//red and yellow
z' x F' U 2L' 3r U' L'//edges
U' 3r r U' r//red
U' r2 U' r2 R 2L' U2 2L 3r2 U 3r' r U' r' U r U2 r' 3r R U2//cross
z' u L' U' L 3d' R U' R' d' U' L' U L u L' U L u2 F' U F u//edges
3d R' U' R2 U R'//f2l 1
U2 L U L' U' L U2 L'//f2l 2
R' F U' F' R//f2l 3
y' U' F' U L' U2 L U' F//f2l 4
3l' U' R D' R' U2 R D R' U' 3l//zbll
105 STM

alt

x'
r'//blue
y 2L' U2 2l U' R' U F' r U2 r'//green
U' R2//red and yellow
z' x F' U 2L' 3r U' L'//edges
U' 3r r U' r//red
U' r2 U' r2 R 2L' U2 2L 3r2 U 3r' r U' r' U r U2 r' 3r R U2//cross
z' u L' U' L 3d' R U' R' d' U' L' U L u L' U L u2 F' U F u//edges
3d R' U' R2 U R'//f2l 1
L' U' L 3d L U L2 U2 L U2 F' U' F//f2l 2 and 3
L' U L 3d R U R' U' R U R'//f2l 4
R U R U' R2' D U2' R' U' R U D' R U2'//zbll
111 STM


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 22, 2021)

you guys are an inspiration for me.


----------



## abunickabhi (May 23, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> B2 L R' B2 D2 L D2 R U2 L2 U2 R' U B' R' D F L B U2 B2 Fw2 D' B2 F' Rw2 B' U R2 Uw2 Fw2 F' L2 Rw' F L2 B2 L' U2 Fw Rw' F2 U Fw' L2 Fw


x'
//centers KINA SLJC QWHX
[U: [2U', 2R' U' 2R]]
[U', 2R' 2D 2R]
[U': [2R, U' 2L2 U]]
[2R' 2U 2R, U']
[z': [2R', Uw 2L Uw']]
[D: [2R2, U 2L U']]
[y': [2L2, 2U2]]

//wings VXNA ILBS FDMT JQGP CEUO TB
[y' : [R2, U' 2L U]]
[Rw : [U, 2R D 2R']]
[x' : [L2, U 2R2 U']]
[U' R2 U, 2R']
[Lw' D : [U2, 2R' D 2R]]
[y U : [2L, U R U']]
[L, D' 2R2 D]
[R' D' : [2R, U' R U]]
[U' : [2R', R' U' R U]]
[U' : [R, U' 2L U]]
[U' L2 U, 2R]
2R2 U2 2R U2 2L' U2 2L U2 m U2 2L U2 2R m'

//corners WJGO MFQC
[R U R2 U' R', F']
[R U D : [R' D R, U]]
[D R' U' : [R U R', D']]
[D : [R D' R', U']]

R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R


Next: U' F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U L2 U' B2 U R' B' D' F' U B' U2 B2 F' Uw2 B' R Uw2 U2 R2 F2 Rw2 L B2 L' Uw' F2 U2 Fw2 L2 F2 L Fw' Rw B2 F' Uw' Rw2 R2


----------



## xyzzy (May 23, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: U' F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U L2 U' B2 U R' B' D' F' U B' U2 B2 F' Uw2 B' R Uw2 U2 R2 F2 Rw2 L B2 L' Uw' F2 U2 Fw2 L2 F2 L Fw' Rw B2 F' Uw' Rw2 R2


The crappy method I use which has no name but I guess it's in between OBLBL, Yau and Yau5, 103 moves.
y
D l U l' U' l 3d r U2 r' // first two centres
z' R2 U x' U2 r F2 U // red-green square
x2 R U' r U2 F' // red-yellow square
x' r' U r2 U r' D R' D' F // red-blue square
r' U' r2 U r U r U r' U2 r // finish centres; one free pair
U' l' D R2 D' l // +2
U' 3r' U 3r // cross
U R' U' F' R' F // first slot
r2 R' U' R U r2 // +3
R' u' R' U R 2U // +3
R2 U' B R' U B' // second slot
L R2 U R U' 3r' // third slot
R2 U' R U R' U' x' U' R U // last slot (VHLS)
y' 3r' U2 L U L' U2 R2 U' L U R' U2 // ZBLL

(I initially intended to do this linearly but got some bad cycles in edge pairing so I backtracked once there. Didn't do any intentional parity avoidance.)

Next: F2 D2 U2 F L2 F' U2 L2 F' D2 B D2 L U R' D2 U2 B D' U F' Fw2 Uw2 F Rw2 R' B D2 L U2 F' L R2 Uw R2 Uw R' L Fw U' Rw' Uw R2 Fw' R B


----------



## abunickabhi (May 23, 2021)

xyzzy said:


> Next: F2 D2 U2 F L2 F' U2 L2 F' D2 B D2 L U R' D2 U2 B D' U F' Fw2 Uw2 F Rw2 R' B D2 L U2 F' L R2 Uw R2 Uw R' L Fw U' Rw' Uw R2 Fw' R B


z y'
//centers RIAE BGHC WFTL PUQO VC
[z': [2L U2 2L', 2U]]
[2R 2U2 2R', U']
[2R 2U 2R', U2]
[2R' 2U2 2R, U']
[R' y: [2L, U' 2R U]]
[x U: [U 2L' U', 2R']]
[U 2R: [2D2, 2R U' 2R']]
[2D: [2D, 2L' U 2L]]
[y: [2R' 2D 2R, U']]

//wings GP OFMC EXQL UITR AVKS JSND NF
[F: [R, U' 2L2 U]] //UFl alg
[Lw' U' : [U' 2L U, R]]
[3Lw : [R', U' 2R2 U]]
[Lw U : [U 2L U', L']]
[Rw D' : [U' L U, 2R']]
[Uw : [L, U 2L U']]
[3Lw : [U' L U, 2R2]]
[Rw' U : [2R2, U R' U']]
[D : [2R2, U L U']]
[D : [2R2, U L' U']]
[2R, U' R' U]
[Lw' U' : [U' 2L U, R']]

//corners IPUF XNHC
[R' U' D : [D2 ,R' U' R]]
[R U' R' : [R' U R, D]]
[U D R D' : [R' D R, U']]
[R' : [U2, R' D' R]]


Next: F B D' R2 D' F2 R F L2 U2 F' R2 B' U2 L2 B2 D2 F L U2 Uw2 F2 R B2 R2 Uw2 B' R' Uw2 B D2 F R' Uw L' B' R2 U2 Rw F Uw Fw R' Uw'


----------



## branson_lau (May 24, 2021)

x U D' r' D F l' R 2U' l U2 l'//centres
U' R' u z F' D' R U r 3r B R U 2L2 U 3l2//edges
U' r' U 3r2 U2 r U' r2 U' r U r2' U' r U' r'//centres
R U' l U R' U' z' 2U' F2//cross edges
u U L U' L' 3d' U L' U' L u' R' U R u' R' U' R u R U2 R' u' R' U' R u//edges
U' L' U2 L U L' U' L//f2l 1
y R' U' R2 U R'//f2l 2
3d R U2 R' L U' L'//f2l 3
U' R U R' 3d' 3r' F 3r2 U' 3r' F//ls+some eo
U r U2 x r U2 r U2 r' U2 l U2 r' U2 r U2 r' U2 r'//op(force 2gll instead of diag pll)
U R U R' U R U2' R' U' R' U2' R U R' U R U2//2gll


abunickabhi said:


> z y'
> //centers RIAE BGHC WFTL PUQO VC
> [z': [2L U2 2L', 2U]]
> [2R 2U2 2R', U']
> ...


x U D' r' D F l' R 2U' l U2 l'//centres
U' R' u z F' D' R U r 3r B R U 2L2 U 3l2//edges
U' r' U 3r2 U2 r U' r2 U' r U r2' U' r U' r'//centres
R U' l U R' U' z' 2U' F2//cross edges
u U L U' L' 3d' U L' U' L u' R' U R u' R' U' R u R U2 R' u' R' U' R u//edges
U' L' U2 L U L' U' L//f2l 1
y R' U' R2 U R'//f2l 2
3d R U2 R' L U' L'//f2l 3
U' R U R' 3d' 3r' F 3r2 U' 3r' F//ls+some eo
U r U2 x r U2 r U2 r' U2 l U2 r' U2 r U2 r' U2 r'//op(force 2gll instead of diag pll)
U R U R' U R U2' R' U' R' U2' R U R' U R U2//2gll

next 
U2 F' R2 B L D F R L2 U2 L' B2 R U2 R D2 B2 D2 U' R Rw2 Uw2 U R2 Uw2 D' B2 Rw2 D' R2 B' U' R' Fw2 B' Rw' F R2 Uw' F2 Rw' Uw U' Fw' Uw


----------



## abunickabhi (May 24, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> next
> U2 F' R2 B L D F R L2 U2 L' B2 R U2 R D2 B2 D2 U' R Rw2 Uw2 U R2 Uw2 D' B2 Rw2 D' R2 B' U' R' Fw2 B' Rw' F R2 Uw' F2 Rw' Uw U' Fw' Uw


x y'
//centers KGTA SIBE CPJQ LUFW XRHC
[Uw: [2U2, 2R' U' 2R]]
[Rw': [2L2, U' 2R U]]
[y: [Uw' 2R' Uw, 2L2]]
[2R 2U2 2R', U2]
[2R' 2D2 2R, U]
[y 2R: [U2, 2R 2D 2R']]
[y 2R: [2U', 2R U2 2R']]
[R' y: [U' 2R U, 2L]]
[y D': [U' 2R U, 2L2]]
[2R' 2U2 2R, U']

//wings INOE CBXW DVFG LTPU QRMS JF
[R' : [R' 2U' R, U']]
[z : [U' 2R2 U, R]]
[R U R' U', 2R]
[U' Lw : [D2, 2R U 2R']]
[Rw' U' : [U' 2R2 U, R']]
[Rw' U : [U 2R U', R]]
[L', D 2R' D']
[R' : [D, 2L U2 2L']]
[2R2, U L2 U']
[R D' : [U' R U,2R]]
[Rw' U' : [L', U' 2R U]]


//corners PJBV RHSA SC
[U' R' U : [R D' R', U2]]
[U' D : [R D R', U2]]
[R' U : [R' D' R, U]]
[U' : [F2, R B R']]
[R B R', F2]

Next: U F2 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U L2 D' B' L D L U F2 D' R' B R2 Fw2 R B L' Fw2 Rw2 B R Uw2 F R Uw' F Uw2 Rw2 B R2 Rw' F' L2 Uw U2 Fw' Uw


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 26, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> U F2 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U L2 D' B' L D L U F2 D' R' B R2 Fw2 R B L' Fw2 Rw2 B R Uw2 F R Uw' F Uw2 Rw2 B R2 Rw' F' L2 Uw U2 Fw' Uw


Mehta-MH(Intuitive and really inefficient(this method is supposed to be algorithmic and efficient but algs haven't been genned yet)): 206 STM
U r2 D' u2 r' //white center
B' r' U2 r U' f U2 f' //yellow center
R U' R' u' R' U' F L U' m' U2 m F' L2 F B' D L' u' L2 R' F' R //FB
D2 u' R' 2U R2 3u' R' 2D' R' U R' 3u R U' R' 3u //2x3x4
u R U R' U' R u' R' u2 F R F' u2 R U' R' u' F' U' F R' u //3x3x4
R2 U2 R d R' U' R B' R B R' d' R2 U R' d R' U' R B' R B R' d' R U' R' u R U R' F R' F' R u' //Few edges
U' R B' R' B d R' U' R B' R B R' d' F' U F d R' U' R B' R B R' d' U' R //Edges+3QB
U' R U R' s' U s //EO
z' r U2 x r U2 r U2 r' U2 l U2 r' U2 r U2 r' U2 r' z //parity
R U R2 U R U R' U2 R //6CO1
U F' 3r U R' U' 3r' F R' U' R2 //6CO2
U R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 //APDR
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U //PLL

Next: L2 R2 D F2 D' R2 U R2 B2 D R2 U B F2 D L' U2 L' F' D F Rw2 D2 B' Uw2 Fw2 B D F B Rw2 F' U' R2 Rw' D R' Uw2 U B' Uw F2 Rw' Uw D Rw2 Uw


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 26, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Mehta-MH(Intuitive and really inefficient(this method is supposed to be algorithmic and efficient but algs haven't been genned yet)): 206 STM
> U r2 D' u2 r' //white center
> B' r' U2 r U' f U2 f' //yellow center
> R U' R' u' R' U' F L U' m' U2 m F' L2 F B' D L' u' L2 R' F' R //FB
> ...


This looks like a lot of fun! I’m not at home right now, but I might do an example solve with this method later.


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 26, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> This looks like a lot of fun! I’m not at home right now, but I might do an example solve with this method later.


Well, there are a few mistakes in my example solve. EO should have been done before pairing last two edges and the FB is just highly inefficient.

Also, extending the 2x3x4 into a 3x3x4 and last two edges should have been algorithmic but algs haven't been genned yet lol.


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 26, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Well, there are a few mistakes in my example solve. EO should have been done before pairing last two edges and the FB is just highly inefficient.
> 
> Also, extending the 2x3x4 into a 3x3x4 and last two edges should have been algorithmic but algs haven't been genned yet lol.


This might be a dumb question, but how do you do EO before pairing the last 2 edges? And what is the purpose? Parity avoidance?


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 26, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> This might be a dumb question, but how do you do EO before pairing the last 2 edges? And what is the purpose? Parity avoidance?


nah, the purpose is to just skip EOLE if there's no parity and it's just petrus EO but you ignore unpaired edges.


----------



## abunickabhi (May 26, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: L2 R2 D F2 D' R2 U R2 B2 D R2 U B F2 D L' U2 L' F' D F Rw2 D2 B' Uw2 Fw2 B D F B Rw2 F' U' R2 Rw' D R' Uw2 U B' Uw F2 Rw' Uw D Rw2 Uw


y' z'
//centers HGAE TCSJ UMFW PNQO
[L: [2L U 2L', 2U]]
[2R 2U2 2R', U']
[x: [2D2, 2R' U' 2R]]
[R y: [U' 2R U, 2L2]]
[U 2L' U', 2R2]
[R' y: [U' 2R U, 2L]]
[2L U2 2L', 2D']
[2D: [2D, 2L' U 2L]]

//wings XRJO ITSA GUQV BFMC LN KPD
[x U' R' U : [2R2, U R U']]
[z U' : [R, U' 2R2 U]]
[L, D 2R' D']
[2R : [U, 2R D 2R']]
[D : [2R' D 2R, U]]
[Rw D' : [U R U', 2R']]
[Lw' D' : [2R, U R2 U']]
[3Lw : [R', U' 2R2 U]]
[z' : [2R', U' L' U]]

[R: [R 2U R', U']]

x 2R' U2 2R U2 2R U2 2L' U2 2R U2 2R' U2 m U2 2R2 U2 2R x'
//corners QW
[D', R U R']

L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L U//parity

Next: U D2 F U2 R F' R U F2 R2 B U2 R2 B D2 F' U2 R2 F R' Rw2 Uw2 D2 R U2 Fw2 U' R B2 D Fw2 F2 R' B' Uw2 Fw U L' Uw2 Rw' Uw U' F2 U2 Fw'


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 31, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: U D2 F U2 R F' R U F2 R2 B U2 R2 B D2 F' U2 R2 F R' Rw2 Uw2 D2 R U2 Fw2 U' R B2 D Fw2 F2 R' B' Uw2 Fw U L' Uw2 Rw' Uw U' F2 U2 Fw'





Spoiler: Yau, 118 STM with OLL parity



U B r B' U' r2 D r u2 y D' r' D2 r // F2C

B' u' L' // white-green edge
u R' // white-orange edge
F2 u2 R' // white-red edge

z' B L U2 2L2 L2 D' l // green center
L U' L F L' r U2 r' // blue center
3r' U r2 U r2 2L2 U2 2L2 // L2C

I somehow built a lot of edges during centers, so yeah, that's cool.

z' L2 2U' F' U' F u L2 u' R U R' F R' F' R u // edges

L U L' F' U2 F D // F2L 1
3f R' 3f' // F2L 2
F U' F' U' L U2 L' // F2L 3
U2 L' U' L U2 L' U L // F2L 4

U r' U2 l F2 l' F2 r2 U2 r U2 r' U2 F2 r2 F2 // OLL parity

U2 R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL
R2 U' s R2 s' R2 U R2 U2 // PLL

alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Metha-MH, 151 STM with double parity



U B r B' U' r2 D r u2 y D' r' D2 r // F2C
z2 B' u' B' L D U' R' u2 D F' L' F U R u D' F L' U L // FB
R2 2U2 B U' B' u' // 3x3x4 minus a few centers
R' U R2 u' U' R' U R u R U R U R2 u R U2 R' u' // edges
r' U2 l F2 l' F2 r2 U2 r U2 r' U2 F2 r2 F2 // OLL parity
U' R' U2 s' U s R' U' R' // EO Belt
U' R2 U' R2 // TDR
U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // OLL
2R2 U2 2R2 u2 2R2 u2 // PLL parity
U' R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U D' // PLL
z' U 2R U 2L' U' 2R' U 2L U' 2R' U' 2L U 2R U' 2L' z2 2L U 2R' U' 2L' U 2R U' 2R U' 2L' U 2R' U' 2L U // centers
alg.cubing.net



Next: B' L2 R2 F L2 D2 U2 B F2 U2 L2 D F' D2 L2 B R B2 U' L' U' Rw2 U Rw2 Uw2 F' Rw2 B2 U B2 F2 Rw2 D B' Rw' F' Uw2 B Rw' D2 F2 Rw' Fw Uw R2 L' Uw


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 1, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: B' L2 R2 F L2 D2 U2 B F2 U2 L2 D F' D2 L2 B R B2 U' L' U' Rw2 U Rw2 Uw2 F' Rw2 B2 U B2 F2 Rw2 D B' Rw' F' Uw2 B Rw' D2 F2 Rw' Fw Uw R2 L' Uw



y' z'
//centers AIBN HVCK PRSO MJQC
[x': [U 2L' U', 2R]]
[2R' 2D 2R, U2]
[2R, U 2L U']
[2R 2U' 2R', U]
[2L U2 2L', 2D]
[L 2L': [2L' U2 2L, 2U']]
[2L': [U, 2L' 2U' 2L]]
[y': [U, 2R 2D' 2R']]

//FUr buffer wings VWCB SLFA
//UFl buffer NUKT MERP JIXG IOQO
[Rw : [2R, U R U']]
[R U R' U', 2R]
[D 2R : [U' L U, 2R2]]
[x' U : [U 2R2 U', L']]

[2L: [U R' U', 2L2]]
[L' D: [U L' U', 2L']]
[z' D': [U' L' U, 2L]]
[U': [R, U' 2R' U]] 
[Dw' 3Rw' L': [L2, U' 2L' U]] 
[3Rw: [U R' U', 2L']] 
[L' U L, 2U] 
[y: [L', U 2R' U']]

//corners FSUJ VHOC
[U' R' U : [R U' R', D]]
[F' : [R D R', U2]]
[R : [U' L' U, R]]
[R D' R', U']

//no parity nice

Next: L2 F2 U2 B D2 U2 L2 B2 F' L2 B U B' L' B2 D2 F D R F' Fw2 Rw2 U' F' L2 B Rw2 U2 Fw2 L2 D' Rw R' F D2 Fw2 D2 Uw L' Fw2 F' Rw2 Fw L2 D'


----------



## trangium (Jun 2, 2021)

Mehta-MH, 124 STM

x2
U2 Rw' U' Rw2 // 1st face (4/4)
y' 2R U 2R' U Lw' U2 Lw // 2nd face (7/11)
R Uw' D L' Uw R' F R2 D2 L' D B2 // 1x3x4 (12/23)
Uw' R' 3Uw R 3Uw' U' R' U R2 U R' 3Uw' R Uw R' 3Uw' // pseudo 2x3x4 (16/39)
R Uw2 R U R Uw' R Uw' R' Uw R' Uw' R2 Uw // pseudo 3x3x4 (14/53)
R' U' R Uw' // 1 edge (4/57)
U x' U' R U R' x Uw // 2 edges (6/63)
U' R U2 R Uw // 3 edges + orient DR (5/68)
R' F R F' Uw' // 4 edges (5/73)
B U2 B' R' U R Uw // 5 edges (7/80)
R U2 R' Uw' // Set up to L2E alg (4/84)
R2 F2 Uw' F2 Uw2 F2 R2 Uw R2 Uw2 R2 F2 Uw' R2 // L2E + OLL parity (14/98)
U2 R U' R U' R' U2 R' // 6CO (8/106)
U' R2 U2 R2 // 6CP (4/110)
U2 R U R' U R' U' R' U R2 U2 R' U2 D' // L5EP (14/124)

View at alg.cubing.net

Next: U R F2 D2 F2 U L2 D2 L2 R2 D B2 L2 B D' F L B2 D2 B U' Rw2 Fw2 D B2 Uw2 Fw2 L2 F' U' B2 F2 D' R2 Rw' D2 Rw' F2 U Rw2 U Uw' Fw' Uw2 F' Rw'


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 2, 2021)

trangium said:


> Next: U R F2 D2 F2 U L2 D2 L2 R2 D B2 L2 B D' F L B2 D2 B U' Rw2 Fw2 D B2 Uw2 Fw2 L2 F' U' B2 F2 D' R2 Rw' D2 Rw' F2 U Rw2 U Uw' Fw' Uw2 F' Rw'


z' y2
//centers IFLS VBOJ MRAW HC
[Uw 2L Uw', 2R']
[U': [U' 2L2 U, 2R]]
[2L' 2D2 2L, U2]
[Uw 2R: [2R 2D' 2R', U2]]
[x Rw': [2R' 2D' 2R, U']]
[U, 2L 2D' 2L']
[2R' 2U2 2R, U']

//wings UEDA ROBT KQXV PMJL WCFP GISG parity
[D : [U', 2R' D 2R]]
[Rw2 : [2L D2 2L', U']]
[U' R U, 2R2]
[2R, U' L2 U]
[L', D' 2R2 D]
[y' : [U' 2L U, R2]]
[x' : [R2, U' 2R2 U]]
[z : [U' R U, 2L]]
[Rw : [U R' U', 2R]]
[R' : [2R' D' 2R, U2]]
[U', R' 2U' R]
[3Lw : [R2, U 2R U']]
2L' U2 2L' U2 m' U2 2L' U2 2L U2 2R' U2 2L2


//corners IONR VEGB
[R, U' L U]
[U D : [R U' R', D2]]
[R': [F2, R D' R' D]]
[R' D R D' R' D R, U2]

Next: B2 L R U2 R2 D2 B2 L' U2 B' D U L' B' D2 L R' Uw2 F U2 Fw2 Uw2 R' L F B2 Rw2 L2 F' Uw' Fw2 R' Uw2 B Uw Fw2 Uw F' Fw Uw D F2


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 3, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: B2 L R U2 R2 D2 B2 L' U2 B' D U L' B' D2 L R' Uw2 F U2 Fw2 Uw2 R' L F B2 Rw2 L2 F' Uw' Fw2 R' Uw2 B Uw Fw2 Uw F' Fw Uw D F2





Spoiler: Yau, 167 STM with PLL parity



U2 D2 r' B' r' // yellow center
L' R2 u l' D2 l y' D' r D2 r' // white center

z U r' D' // white-green edge
F r2 U' // white-blue edge
B r' L' D // white-orange edge

L F r F' r' L' U 2L' U2 r // green center
L F' L' r U2 r' // orange center
3r 2L' U 2L r U2 r' // L2C

z' L R U' R' u2 R U' R' u2 U' D R' F R // white-red edge
u R U' R' y R2 F R2 F' R' U2 R u' // GR, YO, YR, YB
R U' R' L' U L u' R U R' F R' F' R u // GO, YG
R U R' L' U' L u' R U R' F R' F' R u // RB, OB

D' R U2 R' D // F2L 1
L' U' L U' R' U' R // F2L 2
y' D' L' U' L D // F2L 3
R U2 R' U' R U' R2 F R F' // F2L 4
U 3l' U' m U' L U 3l' U 3l // OLL
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' U' 2R2 U2 2R2 u2 2R2 u2 U' R U R' U' R' F R F' // PLL+Parity

alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Mehta-MH, 172 STM with PLL parity



U2 D2 r' B' r' // yellow center
L' R2 u l' D2 l y' D' r D2 r' // white center

L u' R' F u2 L' B u' D' R2 L2 U2 R' L2 U R' U' R D2 // FB
3u' R U' 3u' R 3u R2 U' R' 3u R e' R 2D R2 3u // 2x3x4
u R u' R' u' R U R2 U' R u R2 u2 R u' // almost 3x3x4

R U R' u R U2 R' u' // WR, YO
R' U R u F' U F u' // GR, RB
B U' B' R2 U' R2 u F' U F u' // YG, YR, YB

U' R F' U2 F R' U' R' // EO Belt
R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // 6CO
U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 // APDR
2R2 U2 2R2 u2 2R2 u2 // PLL parity
U R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' U' // PLL

x' y 2L' B' 2R B 2L B' 2R' B // orange center
2L' U' 2R U 2L U' 2R' U' 2L' U 2R U' 2L U 2R' U // L2C

alg.cubing.net



Next: U R L2 U2 R2 D' L2 R2 F2 U R2 B2 U B F R' D' R2 U L U2 Fw2 Uw2 U R' Uw2 L U2 F2 Uw2 L' D2 L2 Fw' R D2 Fw' D B2 R2 Rw U' Fw' Uw' U L2


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 4, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: U R L2 U2 R2 D' L2 R2 F2 U R2 B2 U B F R' D' R2 U L U2 Fw2 Uw2 U R' Uw2 L U2 F2 Uw2 L' D2 L2 Fw' R D2 Fw' D B2 R2 Rw U' Fw' Uw' U L2



x z //9 solved centers

//centers MKGI AJHN TCPR 2swap (7 algs)
[2U': [2R', U 2L' U']]
[Uw: [2R' U' 2R, 2U']]
[U, 2L' 2U' 2L]
[Dw: [2R, U 2L U']]
[x: [2D2, 2R' U' 2R]]
[2L U2 2L', 2D]
[x2 :[2R , U' 2L' U]]

//wings FUr solved
//TBSO UICX AFMK RPWN JVLE JQGQ (13 algs)
[Lw U': [L, U' 2L' U]] 
[D' 2L D, R']
[U L' U', 2L2] 
[U: [L' U L U', 2L']]
[2L, L U L' U']
[z': [U' L' U, 2L]]
[U': [R, U' 2R' U]] 
[Lw' U: [R', U 2R U']]
[z' U: [2R, U L' U']] 
[x D': [U' L U, 2L]]
[L, D 2L D']
[Lw U': [2L2, U' L U]]
2L U2 2L' U2 2L' U2 2R U2 2L' U2 2L U2 m U2 2L2 U2 2L' //wing parity

//corners AGSO QV
[U' R : [R D R', U2]]
[D' R D' U' : [R' U R, D2]]
[D R D' : [R' U' R, D2]]


Next: D2 R2 D2 R2 B D2 F2 U2 B' D2 U2 R' D2 U' L B2 L' F2 R Uw2 Fw2 F L2 U B' Rw2 L2 D' Fw2 D B' Rw B D R L2 B2 Uw' Rw' F2 Uw2 B' F2 Uw


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 21, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: D2 R2 D2 R2 B D2 F2 U2 B' D2 U2 R' D2 U' L B2 L' F2 R Uw2 Fw2 F L2 U B' Rw2 L2 D' Fw2 D B' Rw B D R L2 B2 Uw' Rw' F2 Uw2 B' F2 Uw





Spoiler: Yau, 131 STM with no parity



x y2 // Inspection

L' D u' r' // white center
B r' U2 r u2 U f' U2 f // yellow center

z U F' r' U // white-orange edge
L2 B R' F' r L' B // white-red edge
U2 r2 L F // white-green edge

L' l' F' l // red center & white-blue edge
r D r' D L2 U' r2 U2 2L2 // blue center
r U' r' 2L' U' 2L // L2C

z' U' L2 u' L' U L R' U R L U L' R' U2 R u // GO, YR, YB
L' U2 L u F U' F' u' // OB, YO
R U2 R' u' F' U' F u // GR, RB, YG

y' D2 R U2 R2 U' R // F2L 1
F' U' F U2 L' U' L // F2L 2
U L U L' // F2L 3
U' F' U' F U F' U' F // F2L 4
U s' U' F R' F' R U R U' R' s // OLL
U R2 F R U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U2 R U2 // PLL

alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Mehta-MH, 145 STM with PLL parity



x y2 // Inspection

L' D u' r' // white center
B r' U2 r u2 U f' U2 f // yellow center

2U2 R U L U' L' u2 F R L' B' u U B2 U' B' // FB
L2 2D' L' F U' F' 3u' L2 u L 2D L2 B' U B 3u // 2x3x4
L u2 L F' L F L' u' L' u2 s U2 s' u L' u L2 u' // 3x3x4

y' F' U' F' U2 F2 u' R U2 R' u // WO, YR
F U F' u' F' U' F u // GR, RB
L' U2 L u' R U R' F R' F' R u // YG, YO

y' R' 3u U R U' R' // EO Belt
U R U R' U R U2 R U2 R2 3r U R' U' 3r' F R F' // 6CO
R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R2 // APDR
2R2 U2 2R2 u2 2R2 u2 // PLL Parity
R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 e2 // PLL

alg.cubing.net



Next: B' L2 U' R2 D' B2 D F2 R2 F2 D U' F2 L' B' L2 B' D B2 R2 Uw2 B' Uw2 Fw2 U' L2 B2 U' F' Rw2 B D' F Rw B2 R Fw2 Uw F2 Rw' U2 Fw U' R B'


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 21, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: B' L2 U' R2 D' B2 D F2 R2 F2 D U' F2 L' B' L2 B' D B2 R2 Uw2 B' Uw2 Fw2 U' L2 B2 U' F' Rw2 B D' F Rw B2 R Fw2 Uw F2 Rw' U2 Fw U' R B'



y
//xcenters KEJA LRTG IBHW NVPX VC
[2U, 2L' U2 2L]
[2L' 2U' 2L, U]
[R' U: [2R U2 2R', 2U]]
[2U: [2R', U 2L2 U']]
[2L 2U2 2L', U2]
[x': [2D', 2R U' 2R']]
[U: [2D, 2R U' 2R']]
[U': [2R2, U' 2L U]]
[y: [2R' 2D 2R, U']]

//wings DVXF IEUT CRMQ ALNS OGPJ KJ
[Rw : [U R U', 2R]] //one FUr comm
[D' L': [U' L' U, 2L']] 
[F': [U 2L2 U', L']] 
[U L2 U', 2L2] 
[D': [2L D' 2L', U]]
[D: [2L', U' R' U]]
[2L: [U' 2L' U, L]]
[R, D' 2L D]
[3Lw: [R, U' 2L2 U]]
U2 //float to UBr
[z': [U L' U', 2R]]
[x': [U 2L2 U', L2]]
U2
[Rw2 F2 U2: 2R2]
//corners IVHS UTME
[D' R' U : [D, R U' R']]
[U' R' : [R' D R, U']]
[R B : [D, R' U R]]
[R U' : [R' D R, U2]]

y' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'//parity


Next: U2 L U F2 U' F2 L2 D2 B2 U L2 D' L' D' L2 F R U F' D' Fw2 R2 D Fw2 F Uw2 F2 R2 U' B U' B Rw' F' U2 L2 D' F2 Fw Uw' Fw2 U L2 D Fw F'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 3, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: U2 L U F2 U' F2 L2 D2 B2 U L2 D' L' D' L2 F R U F' D' Fw2 R2 D Fw2 F Uw2 F2 R2 U' B U' B Rw' F' U2 L2 D' F2 Fw Uw' Fw2 U L2 D Fw F'


Hoya: 185 STM
y //inspection
f' U' f R' f R2 2F2 //Green center+ blue bar
r' D' r2 R U' f' U2 f //Blue center
r2 U r U r U' l2 U l2 //White center
R' 2L' U 2L r' U2 r U' r U' r' D' //Yellow orange
U' l' U l U r U2 r' U r U' r' D2//white blue
L r U' r' D' //White green
r' U2 r D2 r U' r' D2 U l U' l' //red center
D2 r U2 r' //Last 2 centers
R U R' u' F' U F u D2 B2 //last cross edge
u B' R B R' L' U' L u' //3 edges
U L' U L R' U2 R L U2 L' //preserve solved edges
d R U R' F R' F' R d2 R U R' F R' F' R d //2 edges
L2 F' L2 F u' R U R' F R' F' R u // Last 2 edges
s R s' //pair
U2 L' U L U' L' U L //pair
y2 U' F' U' F U2 L' U' L //pair
U' F' U' F U' R U R' //Pair
U' F R' F' R U2 F R' F' R2 U2 R' //OLL
U' R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 U' D R' U R D' U2 //PLL

Hoya is so cool!!

Next: L2 F2 D2 F U2 B R2 U2 L2 F' U2 B D' U' L' F D2 B D2 L Uw2 L' U2 R' Fw2 B Uw2 R F' B' L' F Uw' Rw2 D U' F U' Rw F2 Rw' Fw' L2 B R


----------



## branson_lau (Jul 4, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Hoya: 185 STM
> y //inspection
> f' U' f R' f R2 2F2 //Green center+ blue bar
> r' D' r2 R U' f' U2 f //Blue center
> ...


y z2
u2 U' l U l' U2 r'//yellow centre
3d F' l' U2 l//white
L u z' F R2 x' U2 x D' 2L' D//cross edges
U 3r' U' r U' 2L U 3r' r U r U' r U' r U2 r' U r' U2 r//centres
R U2 R U' l U' R' U 2L' z' F2 D//cross edge
u L U L' 3d R U' R2' U' R u' L' U L U' L U L' R U' R' 3r' U' R U 3r R' u L' U' L u' R U2 R' u L' U' L u'//edges +f2l 12
U' L' U2 L U L' U' L//f2l 3
U' R' F R F' U2 R U R'//f2l 4
U' R U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' y 2R2 U2 2R2 Uw2 2R2 Uw2//LL
137 HTM

next:
U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 U' L B F L D' F D2 U B2 Fw2 Uw2 B R2 D Fw2 B Rw2 B2 D L2 F' B' Rw' Uw2 F R Fw2 U2 Fw' Uw' Fw2 Uw' Rw' D' L'


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 18, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> y z2
> u2 U' l U l' U2 r'//yellow centre
> 3d F' l' U2 l//white
> L u z' F R2 x' U2 x D' 2L' D//cross edges
> ...



y' x2
//centers HGKE TQUJ FBVR NWLC
//edges EQNB JWIT GDMA OPLR FLCK XS
//corners AOSC BUWV

[L: [2L U 2L', 2U]]
[2U, 2L' U2 2L]
[2L': [2L' U 2L, 2D2]]
[z' 2U: [2U2, 2R U 2R']]
[U': [U2, 2R' 2U' 2R]]
[U: [2R U' 2R', 2D']]
[R' y: [2D2, 2R U' 2R']]
[y': [U, 2R' 2U 2R]]

[3Rw' : [U' 2R U, L2]]
[2R', U' R' U]
[2R, U L' U']
[L, D 2R' D']
[Lw' Rw' U : [R, U 2R U']]
[2R' U : [U R' U', 2R2]]
[Dw 3Lw R : [U 2R U', R2]]
[2R' : [U' L U, 2R2]]
[L' : [U2, 2L' D' 2L]]
[z D : [2R', U R U']]
[D : [2R2, U' R2 U]]
R2' D' Rw2 3Rw' U2 2R' U2 2L U2 2L' U2 m' U2 2L' U2 Rw' D R2 //wing parity

[U' : [R D' R', U']]
[R B R', F2]
[R D' R' : [R' D R, U2]]
[R': [R U R' U' R U R', D']]

Recon: https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=U2_F2...2]]
[R-:_[R_U_R-_U-_R_U_R-,_D-]]&puzzle=4x4x4


Next: F' R D F2 D L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U' R2 F2 R B2 R2 F U' L U2 Uw2 Fw2 F Uw2 F2 U' Rw2 U B' Rw2 D B L2 Rw' U B2 L2 Uw Fw U' R' Uw' Fw R' D'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 20, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: F' R D F2 D L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U' R2 F2 R B2 R2 F U' L U2 Uw2 Fw2 F Uw2 F2 U' Rw2 U B' Rw2 D B L2 Rw' U B2 L2 Uw Fw U' R' Uw' Fw R' D'


z // Inspection

l' D' l D2 l D' l' R u' R L u r' U2 r U y F' r U2 r' // F2C

z' 3r' U r2 D' // WB
F U2 r2 F U' B // WO & WR

3r' U r U' r' 3r' U 2L' // green center
3r U r2 U' r2 U 2L2 U 2L2 // orange center
3r r U r' 2L' U2 2L // L2C

z' u R U' R2 U2 R u' // RB, YG, YR
y' D R u' F' U F u // GR, YO
U' L' U L u' F' U2 F u // WG, OB, YB

R2 L' U L D // F2L 1
U2 L U2 L' U' L U L' // F2L 2
L' U2 L y' L U' L' // F2L 3
R U2 R' U' s' R U R' s // F2L 4
R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL
U x R2 F R F' R U2 3r' U 3r U2 B // PLL

alg.cubing.net

Next: D' F2 U' D2 F U2 L' U' F R2 B R2 D2 B2 D2 B2 R2 F' D2 Rw2 U R2 Fw2 Rw2 F' Rw2 B' D2 R2 B2 L2 Rw Uw2 R' F2 D B Rw' Uw F Uw' Fw' U L2


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 25, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> z // Inspection
> 
> l' D' l D2 l D' l' R u' R L u r' U2 r U y F' r U2 r' // F2C
> 
> ...



x' y'
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=D-_F2...-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_U_R_//corner_parity
//corners IMHU PV
[R' F : [D, R U' R']]
[R' : [U' L' U, R2]]
[U' D' : [R' U' R, D2]]
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=D-_F2...-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_U_R_//corner_parity
//centers GBSC JNIE ULOQ WP
[U2, 2R 2U 2R']
[x': [2R U 2R', 2D2]]
[z' 2R: [2R U 2R', 2U']]
[2U2, 2L' U2 2L]
[y 2R: [2R U2 2R', 2U']]
[2D: [2L' U 2L, 2D]]
[x': [2R U2 2R', 2D']]
[2D2 , 2R2] //nice 2bar case
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=D-_F2...-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_U_R_//corner_parity
//wings SGKA MQPO FB IUCJ
[3Lw : [R2, U 2R U']]
[x D' : [U' L U, 2R']]
[z U : [2R', U R U']]
[Dw 3Lw R : [R2, U 2R U']]
[Lw' D' : [U R2 U', 2R]]
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=D-_F2...-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_U_R_//corner_parity
//UFl buffer now
 [2L2, U L' U']
[L: [2L D 2L', U]]
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=D-_F2...-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_U_R_//corner_parity
//DFr buffer float now
[R: [2D2, R' D R]]
[2L' U 2R2 :[L U' L' U, 2R]]
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=D-_F2...-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_U_R_//corner_parity
s U' 3Rw' Rw2 U2' 2R' U2 2L U2 2L' U2 m' U2 2L' U2 Rw' U s'//wing parity
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R //corner parity


Next: D' U' L2 D' R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 F2 R2 D' B' R F' U' R2 B2 D F Rw2 U R Fw2 D Rw2 R2 U2 D' L F2 R2 Fw' R U B' R D2 Uw' F2 Rw' R' Uw U Fw


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 6, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: D' U' L2 D' R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 F2 R2 D' B' R F' U' R2 B2 D F Rw2 U R Fw2 D Rw2 R2 U2 D' L F2 R2 Fw' R U B' R D2 Uw' F2 Rw' R' Uw U Fw


Yau, 129 STM (with PLL parity)

y // Inspection

R u B l U r2 y l U l' u' U' r' F2 r // F2C

z' L' D' r' U' // WO
L' U r' L2 D' // WB
R B' r2 U // WG

L' D' r' D' r // red center
L' l' U r 3r2 U r U2 r' // green center & WR
m' 2L' U 2L 2R U 2R' // L2C

z' u R U' R' y U R U' R' u2 L U L' u // GO, RB, YG, YB
y F U F' u' R U R' F R' F' R u // YO, YR

U' R2 U R' U' R U D2 R' U' R // F2L 1
L' U2 L y' U2 L' U' L // F2L 2
R' U' R U' R' U' R // F2L 3
U' R U R' // F2L 4
U' L U F' U' L' U L F L' // OLL

2R2 U2 2R2 u2 2R2 u2 // PLL parity

U' x' R' D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R2 F' // PLL

ACN

Next: L B R' F R2 U' B2 L' U' F2 R2 U' D' L2 U2 D L2 B2 U Fw2 Rw2 L Uw2 F' B' R2 B' Rw2 B Rw2 D2 Fw2 Uw' F' B2 L' Uw' B' Fw' Rw2 Uw' Fw' Uw' L2 B


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 14, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Yau, 129 STM (with PLL parity)
> 
> y // Inspection
> 
> ...



x' z
//corners WBPA JS
//wings NPQB ELVK JRCT MXOD AFSG UB
//centers TKBR ISCE QVWN LTFP
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=L_B_R...-:_[2R_U2_2R-,_2D]]
U-_//undo_the_premove

[U2, R' D' R]
[D : [U', R' D R]]
[U' R' : [R' D R, U2]]
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=L_B_R...-:_[2R_U2_2R-,_2D]]
U-_//undo_the_premove

[z': [2R', U L' U']]
 [U2, 2L D 2L'] 
[x D': [2L, U' L U]] 
[z' U': [U' L' U, 2L]] 
[L: [D', 2R' U2 2R]]
[Lw U: [2L', U L U']]
 [2L', U' R' U]
[Uw: [U 2R2 U', L']]
[2L, L U L' U']
[3Lw: [R2, U' 2L2 U]]
[U' L U: [U L' U', 2L2]]
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=L_B_R...-:_[2R_U2_2R-,_2D]]
U-_//undo_the_premove

U
[2U': [2R', U 2L2 U']]
[2R' 2D' 2R, U2]
[y: [2L2, Uw' 2R' Uw]]
[2R 2U2 2R', U]
[x Uw': [2R2, Uw' 2L' Uw]]
[R' y: [2R U' 2R', 2D2]]
[x U: [2R', U 2L' U']]
[x': [2R U2 2R', 2D]]
U' //undo the premove


Next: F2 U2 L' F2 U2 R B2 R2 D2 B2 F2 L' F L D2 F R B2 L U R' Fw2 U Rw2 L2 Fw2 F' Uw2 L2 F' L2 F2 D' Rw U' R D L2 Uw L Fw D F Rw' F B2


----------



## Megaminx lover (Aug 17, 2021)

Scramble: F2 U2 L' F2 U2 R B2 R2 D2 B2 F2 L' F L D2 F R B2 L U R' Fw2 U Rw2 L2 Fw2 F' Uw2 L2 F' L2 F2 D' Rw U' R D L2 Uw L Fw D F Rw' F B2
r' d' r//White center
z2 U r' U r R' u' d' U' r U2 r'// Yellow center
z U F'//WO
D L F2 l2 L2 F'//WG
R' U l' L' F'//WB
D2 r L2 U'//WR
x' L' U' l' L U l//Red center
x' L' F l L2 U l' L2 r' F2 r//Blue center
x' L' F l' U' l L' r U2 r'//L2C+YG
R' U2 L'//Cross
z' u F' U F y F' U F R' U R u'///GR, BR, YO, GO
y' R U' R' u F U2 F' u'//BO, YR, YB
R' U' R U2 3f' L' 3f//F2L 1
U' R' F R F' U F' 3r U 3r'//F2L 2
U' R' U' R F R' F' m U R U' R' U' 3r//F2L 3 and 4
U r' U2 r U2 r' F2 r2 U2 r U2 r' U2 F2 r2 F' R' F' 3r U R U' 3r'//OLL
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'//PLL
R2 r2 U2 R2 r2 u2 R2 r2 u2 U2//PLL parity








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Next:
B Uw F D' B R' Rw F R' U' D2 Rw' D' Fw2 F' U2 Uw' Rw' R' Fw' L' Fw2 D' F' B' D2 Fw2 U' Rw2 R' Uw' Rw F2 Fw2 B R' Rw2 U2 L Rw


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 23, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> Next:
> B Uw F D' B R' Rw F R' U' D2 Rw' D' Fw2 F' U2 Uw' Rw' R' Fw' L' Fw2 D' F' B' D2 Fw2 U' Rw2 R' Uw' Rw F2 Fw2 B R' Rw2 U2 L Rw


Yau, 128 STM
x2 y // Inspection

F u' r' u l U2 l' u2 y U r' U2 r // F2C

z R' F r U // WG
R2 F' r L U' // WR
B r2 L2 U // WO

l' U' l L D2 L2 r2 U' r2 3r U' 2L2 U' l F l // L4C

z' y F u' R U R' u D' L2 // WB
u' F' L F U L' U' 3f' L 3f2 R2 3f' u // YG, GO, GR
L' U' L u' F' U2 F u // YO, YB
L' U L u F U2 F' u' // YR, RB, OB

L' U' L U L' U' L // F2L 1
U2 R U2 R' 3f' L 3f // F2L 2
y L U2 L2 U' L2 U' L' // F2L 3
U R U' R' U' R U' R2 F R F' // F2L 4
U 3r U R' U' 3r' F R F' // OLL
x' R' D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R2 // PLL

ACN

Next: D L2 F2 L B2 R2 D2 B2 R U' L2 R' D' R2 B' D2 F2 Fw2 Uw2 U' Fw2 U' Fw2 F' U2 Rw2 U2 R2 U' Rw' U2 F2 D' Rw L' Uw R U Fw2 Rw D'


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 24, 2021)

Yau, 166 STM

F2 l' D2 f' R f' // White center
z2 u r U2 r' u U r' U2 r // Yellow center
z B' U2 l2 F' L // White-green edge
F U' r2 L D' // White-red edge
r' U r2 L' U' L // White-blue edge
U' r' U R2 // White-orange edge
m' U2 m' U' 2L' U 2L2 m // Green center
2L2 U2 2L2 U' 2L2 U 2L2 m // Red center
U 2R' U2 2R U' 2L U 2L' m R2 U2 // Blue + orange center + insert white orange edge
z' L' U L d R U R' // Yellow-red edge
L' U2 L u' R U R' // Red-blue edge
u' R U R' u // Green-red edge + fix center
y' u' R U R' F R' F' R u // Orange-blue edge
R U R' F R' F' R u2 R U R' F R' F' R u2 // L2E
y' U2 R U' R' y' U' L' U L // F2L 1
3d R' U R 3d' R U R' // F2L 2
y2 D R U2 R' D' // F2L 3
R U2 R' U2 F' U2 F U' F' U F // F2L 4
U 3r' R2 U R' U 3r U2 3r' U m' // OLL
U2 R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 D U2 // PLL

Next: D' L2 D' R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 B U' B2 F2 L' F' R2 B2 L U Uw2 Rw2 R U Fw2 Uw2 D2 R Uw2 U2 D B2 Fw' D' B2 Uw2 L2 Fw Uw D' F L Uw' Rw2 R


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 27, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> Next: D' L2 D' R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 B U' B2 F2 L' F' R2 B2 L U Uw2 Rw2 R U Fw2 Uw2 D2 R Uw2 U2 D B2 Fw' D' B2 Uw2 L2 Fw Uw D' F L Uw' Rw2 R


Yau, 147 STM
r' u2 f' // White center
L' u' L u D L' f' D2 f // Yellow center
z' r' F' r // White-blue edge
U r2 L' F // White-red edge
D' r' L' D' r // White-orange edge
x U r U r' 3r2 U' r U' r U2 r2 // Green center
r' U r U2 2L' U2 2L // Red center
3r' U 2L' U2 2L 3r' // L2C + align cross
z' y' u R U R' F R' F' R y R U2 R' y F' U F y2 u' D F R F' R' D' // WG - YG - BO + insert cross edge
y' u F R' F' R u' y // BR - YO
L' U L F R' F' R u' U F R' F' R u // YB - YR - GO
D' L' U2 L U L' U' L D // F2L 1
y' U2 L' U2 L U' L' U L // F2L 2
y U R' U R 3d' R U R' // F2L 3
y R' U R 3d' R U R' // F2L 4
m U' 3r U2 3r' U' R U' R' m' // OLL
U R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 U' D R' U R D' // PLL

Next:
D B D' L2 U2 L2 F2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 R' F' R' D U2 R' D' Rw2 Fw2 U2 R D' L Uw2 B2 R L' U Rw2 Fw L' Fw2 Rw2 Fw' R2 Uw' Fw F2 D' L' Uw'



Spoiler



I am allowed to do it twice in a row right?


----------



## Megaminx lover (Aug 27, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I am allowed to do it twice in a row right?


Yes but only for 4x4 and 5x5 (and 5 style too)


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 12, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> Yau, 147 STM
> r' u2 f' // White center
> L' u' L u D L' f' D2 f // Yellow center
> z' r' F' r // White-blue edge
> ...



x
//corners AGWT JQSC
[U' R : [R D R', U2]]
[R : [R D' R', U']]
[U D R : [U2, R D' R']]
[R B R', F2]
https://alg.cubing.net/?puzzle=4x4x...2L-_U2_2L-_U2_m-_U2_2L-_U2_2L_U2_2R-_U2_2L2

//centers GIEK QFVA TNRO MSWX JC
[Uw: [2R' U' 2R, 2U']]
[2L' U2 2L, 2U]
[x' 2D2: [2D, 2L U' 2L']]
[x: [2R', U 2L U']]
[2D: [2R, U 2L2 U']]
[x' z U: [2R2, U 2L' U']]
[x: [2U2, 2R' U' 2R]]
[U2 2R': [2D, 2R' U 2R]]
[2R' 2U 2R, U']
https://alg.cubing.net/?puzzle=4x4x...2L-_U2_2L-_U2_m-_U2_2L-_U2_2L_U2_2R-_U2_2L2

https://alg.cubing.net/?puzzle=4x4x...2L-_U2_2L-_U2_m-_U2_2L-_U2_2L_U2_2R-_U2_2L2

//wings NOFR UTSA DCDX MQIB EPKL GVJV
[3Lw R : [R2, U 2R U']]
[U R' U' : [2R2, U' R U]]
[U' : [2L U' 2L', D']]
[2R : [U, 2R D 2R']]
[Rw : [U R' U', 2R]]
[Rw D' : [2R D' 2R', U2]]
[z U : [2R', U R U']]
[U' L' U, 2R]
[R' : [2R' D' 2R, U']]
[z Rw' : [2R' D' 2R, U2]]
[2R' D' 2R, U] [D' : [2R, U L' U']]
2L' U2 2L' U2 m' U2 2L' U2 2L U2 2R' U2 2L2



Next: B2 D2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D F L D L R' U2 F2 L2 D' Fw2 L2 Fw2 Rw2 F' L2 R U2 R2 B' Rw2 R' Uw' R' Uw F' Rw2 Uw Fw2 Rw L' R' D' Rw' B


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 11, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: B2 D2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D F L D L R' U2 F2 L2 D' Fw2 L2 Fw2 Rw2 F' L2 R U2 R2 B' Rw2 R' Uw' R' Uw F' Rw2 Uw Fw2 Rw L' R' D' Rw' B


Yau, 134 STM with OLL parity

D r2 U' r2 B' r' U r // F2C

z D' r' U' L U r' U' D r' L' D' // F3E

L2 r' B r' L2 F' r' L' U' L2 D L2 r2 U2 r2 3r U2 r U r' // L4C

z' L' u' R U R' u L2 // WB
2U R U R' U2 y' L U' L' F U' F' u' // YB, OB, RB
y R U' R' u F U' F' u' // YR, GO
U R U' R' 2U' R U' R' u // YG, YO, GR

U' L' U L F' U2 F // Pair
y' R U2 R' U L U L' // Pair
R U' R' U R U R' // Pair
L F' L' F L' U L // Pair

U' r' U2 l F2 l' F2 r2 U2 r U2 r' U2 F2 r2 F2 // OLL parity

F (R U R' U')3 F' U // COLL (that also happens to be a ZBLL)

ACN

Next: B L2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 U B2 D2 U' B2 D' R' B U2 L2 D L2 F2 D' Uw2 B' D2 Fw2 R2 F' R' B2 Uw2 B2 Rw2 B2 Rw2 Uw' R Fw2 Uw2 R U F2 Rw Fw B2 L' Uw' Fw2


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 19, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Yau, 134 STM with OLL parity
> 
> D r2 U' r2 B' r' U r // F2C
> 
> ...


x' z'

//corners XQJH PEHC
//wings JTRE NIUS PGBC LFVX AMKO QDAC
//centers EKAI TVJS WBFC UHOX PC

[D' R D : [R' D' R, U]]
[U R : [U2, R D R']]
[D' R D' U' : [R' D R, U2]]
[R' : [U2, R' D' R]]

[2L' U2 2L, 2U]
[x': [U 2L' U', 2R]]
[2R, U 2L2 U']
[R y: [2L2, U' 2R U]]
[U': [U2, 2R 2D 2R']]
[2R' 2U' 2R, U']
[U 2L U', 2R2]
[Dw: [2R2, U 2L' U']]
[U, 2R' 2D2 2R]

[D : [2R, U L' U']]
[U' : [2R2, R U' R' U]]
[R' : [U', R' 2U' R]]
[U' : [R2, U' 2L U]]

[F: [U' 2L2 U, R]]
[Rw U': [R', U' 2R' U]]
[2L, U L U'] 
[2L', U' R2 U]
[U, L 2U2 L']
[z' 2L: [U' L' U, 2L2]] 
[y: [L2, U 2R' U']] 
[Lw U: [U L' U', 2L']]

R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' //parity

recon

Next:
B2 F2 L2 F2 L' B2 R U2 L B2 U2 B' L' U F' D' L2 B D' Uw2 L D2 Fw2 L' Uw2 Fw2 B R2 Fw2 L2 D2 Uw L D Rw2 R2 Uw Fw R' Uw U2 B' D' Fw'


----------



## V Achyuthan (Dec 19, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> B2 F2 L2 F2 L' B2 R U2 L B2 U2 B' L' U F' D' L2 B D' Uw2 L D2 Fw2 L' Uw2 Fw2 B R2 Fw2 L2 D2 Uw L D Rw2 R2 Uw Fw R' Uw U2 B' D' Fw'


4PB method (Here is the link to this method's proposal thread)
z L f L' R' D' f' y' L u' U' l' U2 l // F2C
R' u2 R U' L u' D2 F z x2 // 2 cross edges
F U2 2L U' 3r' r2 U r2 U' r' U' r U' r U r' U' r U2 r' // L4C
L2 z' R2 u2 R' U' R 2U2 F U2 F' // 222
y F R u R U' R' U2 F U F' u' F2 U' L F' L' F L' U L // 223
F' U2 F u' y R U R' u U F 2U' R U' R' u y' r U2 r D r' U2 r D' 2R2 // Pairing edges
U s' U R U2 R' s // EOpair
U' R U R' U R' U2 R' // L3P
y m U' 3r U R' U' R' F R F' m U m' // ZBLL
y U2 2R2 U2 2R2 u2 2R2 u2 // Parity
129 STM

Next : F' D' L2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 D2 L2 F2 U' R' F2 L U' B' L R2 D R Rw2 F' D' R2 Uw2 D2 Rw2 Uw2 B F' U Fw2 L F Rw R' D U B Uw Rw2 B' L2 Uw R'


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 19, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> 4PB method (Here is the link to this method's proposal thread)
> z L f L' R' D' f' y' L u' U' l' U2 l // F2C
> R' u2 R U' L u' D2 F z x2 // 2 cross edges
> F U2 2L U' 3r' r2 U r2 U' r' U' r U' r U r' U' r U2 r' // L4C
> ...


//corners SXIT BAUG
//wings NDUX MAJP TOLQ KCWB VFRI
//centers AKGL IMJT RBNW QUCO

[U' R' F' : [R U' R', D']]
[R U' : [R' U R, D']]
[R' D' U' : [U', R' D R]]
[D R : [U, R D' R']]

[2R 2U' 2R', U']
[U': [2R, Uw' 2L' Uw]]
[U 2L' U', 2R']
[2L: [2U', 2L U 2L']]
[U2, 2R' 2D' 2R]
[R' y: [2D2, 2R U' 2R']]
[D 2L': [2D2, 2L' U 2L]]
[U', 2R 2D' 2R']

[Rw : [U2, 2R D 2R']]
[Lw : [2R' D2 2R, U2]]
[2R' U : [U R' U', 2R2]]
[z : [U' R U, 2L']]
[D : [U' R U, 2R]]
[Rw D' : [2R', U' L U]]
[z D : [U R U', 2R']]
[D R : [U R U', 2R]]
U 
[U2, 2R' D' 2R]
[2R : [U' L' U, 2R2]]

s D' 3Rw' Rw2 U2' 2R' U2 2L U2 2L' U2 m' U2 2L' U2 Rw' D s' U' //wing parity

recon

Next: R' D2 B2 U2 R B2 R D2 R' D2 R2 F U B' L B2 D' B2 F' R' D2 Uw2 Fw2 U' F2 R' D L' Uw2 R' U R Fw U' F2 L' U2 B' Rw Fw' R' Fw Rw2 Fw' Rw2


----------



## V Achyuthan (Dec 19, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: R' D2 B2 U2 R B2 R D2 R' D2 R2 F U B' L B2 D' B2 F' R' D2 Uw2 Fw2 U' F2 R' D L' Uw2 R' U R Fw U' F2 L' U2 B' Rw Fw' R' Fw Rw2 Fw' Rw2


D' R u r' B' 2U r' U2 r // F2C
F2 U' F u2 R U L' // 2 cross edges
z' x' F U2 L' B L r U 3r2 U' r' U' r' U' r' U2 r U r U r' // L4C
z' U R U' R' 2U' F' U' F 2U F y' L U' L' // 222
u' B U B' u R' u' B U2 B' u R' F R F' R' U' R // 223
F U2 F u' R U R' u R U' R' u' R U' R' u R U R' u' F' U F 2U // Edge pairing
R U' R' y' U2 3f R' 3f2 U s U' F U R U' R' // F2L+ EO
y2 r' U2 l F2 l' F2 r2 U2 r U2 r' U2 F2 r2 F2 // Parity
y2 3f' L F L' U2 L' U2 L U2 s U // ZBLL
132 STM

Next : D' B2 U2 F2 L2 D2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 B F U R D2 L' U B Rw2 Uw2 F' R Fw2 R F2 R' Uw2 B2 Rw2 L' U' F' Rw2 Uw' U' B F Fw U' Rw' Fw2 R2 B'


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 26, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> D' R u r' B' 2U r' U2 r // F2C
> F2 U' F u2 R U L' // 2 cross edges
> z' x' F U2 L' B L r U 3r2 U' r' U' r' U' r' U2 r U r U r' // L4C
> z' U R U' R' 2U' F' U' F 2U F y' L U' L' // 222
> ...


z
//corners EPRG IVNC
//wings CBAF URTS OXQK PGNI EVLP
//centers SEGA KFJB VHWP XCOM NC

[D' R D' U : [R' D R, U2]]
[R U D' : [U, R' D R]]
[D' R' U : [D, R U' R']]
[U, R' D R]

[U' x: [2L', U 2R' U']]
[U', 2R 2U 2R']
[R2 y: [2L, U' 2R U]]
[U': [U2, 2R' 2U 2R]]
[U 2L U', 2R]
[x': [2R U2 2R', 2D']]
[U' Lw': [U' 2L U, 2R2]]
[2D, 2L' U 2L]
[U, 2R' 2D 2R]

[R U R' U', 2R]
[x' U : [L', U 2R2 U']]
[U Rw : [D2, 2R U' 2R']]
[R D : [U' R U, 2R]]
[U' : [U' 2L2 U, R]]
[D' 2R2 D, L']
[R' D' : [U' R U, 2R]]
[R' : [U', R' 2U' R]]
[2R' D' 2R, U']
[3Lw U : [2R2, U R U']]

L D Lw2' 3Lw U2' 2L U2' 2R' U2' 2R U2' m' U2' 2R U2' Lw D' L'

R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' //parity

recon

Next: L' D2 R' F2 D2 R2 B2 R' D2 L B' R' D2 L' D' L' B U2 F2 Uw2 F R B Uw2 L' B' Rw2 R F Uw2 F' L Uw' U' F Uw2 U' Fw L F' B2 D2 Rw B'


----------



## cuberswoop (May 15, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: L' D2 R' F2 D2 R2 B2 R' D2 L B' R' D2 L' D' L' B U2 F2 Uw2 F R B Uw2 L' B' Rw2 R F Uw2 F' L Uw' U' F Uw2 U' Fw L F' B2 D2 Rw B'


z //inspection
Lw F U' Lw U2 Rw U' Rw' L' Uw2 y' U Rw U2 Rw' z' //centers
R2 U' Rw' F' Rw' L F U' 3Rw' U2 Rw2 L' B //yau edges
L' F' L D Rw x2 U2 Lw' L U' Lw L' U2 Lw2 L2 U2 Lw2 x L' U2 Rw U Rw' U Lw' L U Lw z' //centers
U F Uw' R' U' R Uw U F2//cross
Uw R U' R' y R U R' F R' F' R y' Uw'//edge
F' U2 F Uw U F' L F L2' U L Uw' L' U L Uw F' L F L' Uw' y' Uw' U' R U' R' Uw //finish edges
R U2 R' L U2 L' U R U' R' y U2 L' U' L U y L' U2 L R' U' R U y' R U R' F R' F' R //f2l
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' //oll
U' L' U' L U' L U L2 U L U' L U' L' U//pll

Next: B2 D Uw2 B' D' R D' B' D U' F Uw2 U2 L2 D R2 Uw R Fw2 D Uw2 L Fw U2 Fw' D' B' F' Rw' D U' B2 Rw2 D2 B U' B' Fw F Uw Rw Uw' Rw Fw2 L2 R


----------



## Timona (May 15, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> z //inspection
> Lw F U' Lw U2 Rw U' Rw' L' Uw2 y' U Rw U2 Rw' z' //centers
> R2 U' Rw' F' Rw' L F U' 3Rw' U2 Rw2 L' B //yau edges
> L' F' L D Rw x2 U2 Lw' L U' Lw L' U2 Lw2 L2 U2 Lw2 x L' U2 Rw U Rw' U Lw' L U Lw z' //centers
> ...


Damn, ur on a roll. Example solves from 2 through 5, did someone dare you?


----------



## abunickabhi (May 15, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> z //inspection
> Lw F U' Lw U2 Rw U' Rw' L' Uw2 y' U Rw U2 Rw' z' //centers
> R2 U' Rw' F' Rw' L F U' 3Rw' U2 Rw2 L' B //yau edges
> L' F' L D Rw x2 U2 Lw' L U' Lw L' U2 Lw2 L2 U2 Lw2 x L' U2 Rw U Rw' U Lw' L U Lw z' //centers
> ...


y
//corners AUJX SGNC
//wings DGFT VPXC NOBM LEQS DIAK ARJU RB
//centers ETAK BSCJ UGVW LPMR

//centers
[x U': [U' 2R' U, 2L']]
[2R 2U' 2R', U']
[Rw U' D': [U' 2R' U, 2L2]]
[U', 2R' 2U 2R]
[x' Rw: [Uw 2L Uw', 2R2]]
[U R': [2R U' 2R', 2D']]
[U': [U' 2L U, 2R]]
[x Rw': [2R' 2D' 2R, U']]
[x2 :[2R, U' 2L' U]]

//wings
[Lw' Rw' U : [U 2R U', R]]
[2R' D 2R, U2]
[D' 2R' D, R']
[Rw U : [R', U 2L' U']]
[3Lw R : [R2, U 2R U']]
[2R, U R' U']
[Lw' D : [U L U', 2R]]
[R D' : [U' R U, 2R2]]
[2R : [U' L' U, 2R]]
[x D' : [2R', U' L U]]
[3Lw : [U' L' U, 2R2]]
[U : [U 2L U', L']]
[D' : [2R', U' R2 U]]
2L' U2 2L' U2 m' U2 2L' U2 2L (M) U2 2R' U2 2L2

//corners
[R D' R' : [R' D R, U']]
[U R' : [F2, R D' R' D]]
[R U D : [U, R' D' R]]
[U, R' D R]


recon

Next: D B' R2 F2 U2 F2 L U2 R D2 L' B2 D2 R D F L' U R2 U R2 Rw2 F Rw2 D Fw2 D2 F' Uw2 B2 U R2 B2 D2 L' R2 B2 Uw2 Rw' D Fw' F2 L R' Fw' Uw Fw


----------



## Timona (May 15, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: D B' R2 F2 U2 F2 L U2 R D2 L' B2 D2 R D F L' U R2 U R2 Rw2 F Rw2 D Fw2 D2 F' Uw2 B2 U R2 B2 D2 L' R2 B2 Uw2 Rw' D Fw' F2 L R' Fw' Uw Fw



Uw U Rw' U Rw' U x' Rw U2 Rw' Uw2 U Fw' U2 Fw // F2C
z R2 F' Rw' D' 
L U Rw2 L2 B
R' U' R U Rw' L' F' L // Cross Edges
U' Rw U' L F2 2L2 F L' U' Rw' 
L F' Rw2 x U2 x' L' Rw U2 Rw 3Rw'
Rw U' Rw' // Centres
R' U' R U' Rw' U' R' U Rw U2 z' D2 // Last Cross Edge
Uw R U' R' U2 R' U R y' U' L' U L Uw' / 3
U L' U L Uw' F' U2 F Uw / 2 
U' L' U L Uw' R U' R' Uw // 3 Edge Pairing
R U' R2 U2 R U R' U2 R // Ist Pair
L U' L' U2 y R' U' R // 2nd Pair
y' R U' R' U' F U' F' // 3rd Pair
U2 R U R' U / Setup
U F' L' U2 L U L' U' L U F // VLS
y R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL
U 2R2 U2 2R2 Uw2 2R2 Uw2 // PLL Parity

*Next: R2 D' F2 U F2 D' L2 D2 U' F2 U' L2 R B' D' L' B D B L B Uw2 F U Fw2 Rw2 L2 B2 D Rw2 F2 U2 F B' Rw' Uw2 Rw' L2 F B Uw' Fw Rw2 F' Uw2 L*


----------



## abunickabhi (May 15, 2022)

Timona said:


> Uw U Rw' U Rw' U x' Rw U2 Rw' Uw2 U Fw' U2 Fw // F2C
> z R2 F' Rw' D'
> L U Rw2 L2 B
> R' U' R U Rw' L' F' L // Cross Edges
> ...


x2 
//corners JUTH DSGC
//centers KNIT JBEC OLHX VW
//wings RNAP KFOQ XJCU SLWM EDVI BT

//centers
[z' 2R: [2R U2 2R', 2U']]
[U 2L2 U', 2R']
[U': [U2, 2R' 2U 2R]]
[U, 2R 2U2 2R']
[U 2R: [2R 2D' 2R', U2]]
[D: [2R2, U 2L U']]
[U R': [2R U' 2R', 2D']]

//corners
[F' : [U2, R D R']]
[U' D R' : [U', R' D R]]
[U' R' F' : [D', R U' R']]
[R : [R D R', U]]

//wings
[U' R' U, 2R2]
[2R' U : [2R2, U R U']]
[Rw' U' : [L, U' 2R U]]
[D' : [2R2, U' R U]]
[U : [L', U 2L2 U']]
[x U : [U 2L' U', R']]
[D 2R : [U' L U, 2R2]]
[2R : [U R' U', 2R]]
[Lw U : [U 2L2 U', L']]
[y' : [R, U' 2L U]]
[2R, U' L2 U]

R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'

recon

Next: F2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F R2 B R2 D2 F U' L' R2 B2 F R2 B D' Fw2 R' B' Rw2 U2 L' F' Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 F' U2 Uw' L B' R2 Fw2 F Rw' L' U' Fw' L' Uw B2


----------



## Timona (May 21, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: F2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F R2 B R2 D2 F U' L' R2 B2 F R2 B D' Fw2 R' B' Rw2 U2 L' F' Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 F' U2 Uw' L B' R2 Fw2 F Rw' L' U' Fw' L' Uw B2



y z' x' // 
D F Rw' R 2U Lw' U2 Lw // First 2 Centres
z U Rw' U' Rw U 3Lw Rw' U Rw2 L U' L Rw U Rw' U' L2 // Cross Edges
U Rw U' Rw 3Rw Rw U' Rw' U' 2L2 U2 2L2 2L' U 2L 3Rw // Centres
R' U' R U Rw U R' U' 2R' R U2 L' // Last Cross Edge
z' Uw L U' L' R U' R' R' U2 R y' L' U' L Uw' / 3
F' L F L' Uw' F' U' F Uw / 2
U L' U L Uw F U' F' Uw' // 3 Edge Pairing
D' R U' R' D // Pair 1
R U' R' U R U' R' //Pair 2
y U' R' U R U' R' U' R // Pair 3
y2 U' R U R' U F' U' F // Pair 4
Rw' U2 Rw' U2 Lw U2 Rw' U2 Rw U2 x U2 Rw2 U2 Rw' U2 Rw // Parity
U' R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U // PLL

156STM

*Next: F' L' B L2 D B R2 L F' L2 U' D2 L2 D F2 B2 D' F2 B2 U' F Uw2 Rw2 F' R' Fw2 F2 Uw2 B' U2 L2 R2 B Uw L U2 F2 Uw' R Rw U Fw' R Uw' Fw' L'*


----------



## Timona (Jun 22, 2022)

Timona said:


> Next: F' L' B L2 D B R2 L F' L2 U' D2 L2 D F2 B2 D' F2 B2 U' F Uw2 Rw2 F' R' Fw2 F2 Uw2 B' U2 L2 R2 B Uw L U2 F2 Uw' R Rw U Fw' R Uw' Fw' L'



x' // Inspection
Uw U Rw' U' Rw' x' 
R2 Uw Lw' U2 Lw y' F' Uw' U2 Rw U2' Rw' // First 2 Centres
z x Rw' D' U' Rw U L R U Rw U' L2 // Cross Edges (pretty lucky)
x L 2l' L U' Rw 3Rw2
U' Rw U' Rw' 3Rw U2 3Rw2 Rw U' Rw' U Rw2 U2 Rw' U2 Rw'
3Rw U Rw' U2 Rw // Last 4 Centres
U2 R2 U' Rw U R' U' Rw' R2 U2 // Last Cross Edge
z' D2 Uw U R U' R2 U R' F R F' R y' L' U L Uw' 
U2 L' U L Uw U' L' U L Uw2 F' U F Uw // Edge Pairing
U2 L' U L R U' R'// Pair 1
R' U' R U2' R' U R // Pair 2
U2 L F' L' F L' U L // Pair 3
U2 L U' L' U L U' L'// Pair 3
3Rw U R' U R U2 3Rw2'U' R U'R' U2' 3Rw // OLL
Rw2 R2 U2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 U' // PLL Parity

147STM

*Next: Rw B L' R D R Rw2 L' B2 L2 R Fw2 R Fw' F' B' L2 F2 U' Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 L Rw Uw2 B' Uw F R Fw R U2 L2 Uw R' Rw2 Uw' F2 U R2*


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 2, 2022)

Timona said:


> x' // Inspection
> Uw U Rw' U' Rw' x'
> R2 Uw Lw' U2 Lw y' F' Uw' U2 Rw U2' Rw' // First 2 Centres
> z x Rw' D' U' Rw U L R U Rw U' L2 // Cross Edges (pretty lucky)
> ...


x2 z

//corners CQAS BTWE
//wings DOBV CPNA UGFQ LKEI SFEJ
//x LIGB TNVF z'VWPC

[D : [U', R D' R']]
[U' : [R B R', F2]]
[R' U' D' R : [R U' R', D]]
[D R U' : [R' D' R, U2]]

[U x U: [U 2L U', 2R2]]
[U2, 2R 2U 2R']
[2D: [2R, U 2L2 U']]
[Uw 2L Uw', 2R]
z'
[U R': [2R U' 2R', 2D']]
[U, 2R' 2D2 2R] z

[U' R U, 2R]
[R : [2R, U R U']]
[3Lw : [U' 2R2 U, R]]
[Rw : [U, 2R D 2R']]
[D : [U, 2R' D 2R]]
[Lw' U : [L', U 2L U']]
[z Rw' : [U2, 2R' D' 2R]]
[U' : [R' 2U' R, U']]
[Rw' U : [R', U 2R U']]
[L' : [U, L' 2U' L]]
[D : [2R, U' R2 U]]

3Rw' L' U' Rw2 3Rw' U2 2R' U2 2L U2 2L' U2 m' U2 2L' U2 Rw' U 3Rw L //wing parity
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' //parity

recon

Next: L' F' R' F2 R2 F2 U L' D2 F2 B L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 L2 D2 B' U' Rw2 F L2 Uw2 R Uw2 F2 U2 B2 R U2 R' Uw F' R Uw2 Rw2 D2 Fw' D2 Fw' Uw L F


----------



## Timona (Jul 3, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: L' F' R' F2 R2 F2 U L' D2 F2 B L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 L2 D2 B' U' Rw2 F L2 Uw2 R Uw2 F2 U2 B2 R U2 R' Uw F' R Uw2 Rw2 D2 Fw' D2 Fw' Uw L F



y //Inspection
U2 2R2 L' 2U' Lw' U2 Lw // First 2 Centres
z U' Rw2 D' U' Rw2 L' U L R' U Rw L F' // Cross Edges
2L' 3Rw U Rw' 3Rw Rw U Rw' U 3Rw U 3Rw Rw'U Rw U' Rw2 U2 R U'R2 U
Rw U2 Rw U2 L // Last 4 Centres, preserving 2 Edges
z' u F' R' U R F y U R U' R' y R U2 R' u'
L' U L F R' F' R u L' U' L u' // 3-2-3 Edge Pairing
R' U' R y' L' U2 L // 1st Pair
y U R U' R' U2 R U R' U F U F' // 2nd and 3rd Pair
y U F' U F R U2 R' // 4th Pair and EO
U2 R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // COLL
R U R' U 2R2 U2 2R2 u2 2R2 u2 U R U' R' U2 // Parity

123STM

Average Yau solve is 150 moves, mine is 123. I'm feeling lucky.

*Next: B' D2 F R' B D B Uw2 D' R' Rw2 Fw Rw L B2 Fw' D' Uw' B Fw Uw' B' Rw' Uw R' L Uw' F2 Uw L2 Rw D2 U' F Fw L F' L F2 D2*


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 4, 2022)

Timona said:


> Next: B' D2 F R' B D B Uw2 D' R' Rw2 Fw Rw L B2 Fw' D' Uw' B Fw Uw' B' Rw' Uw R' L Uw' F2 Uw L2 Rw D2 U' F Fw L F' L F2 D2


x' // inspection
U Rw2 D' Lw // OC
U2 Lw F2 Lw' Uw F Uw' // BC
y R2 Uw F Uw' // WC
x' Fw' U Fw U' Lw F2 Lw' // RC
y B R D' L' U2 Rw U' Rw' D Lw' U2 Lw D Rw U2 Rw' U' D Lw' U2 Lw U' Lw' U Lw // Cross edges
F L Rw U2 Rw2 F Rw L' F' D// Last two centers
Uw' F R' F' R y' U' R U' R' y' U R U' R' Uw F R' F' R Uw' U' R U' R' Uw L' U L U R U' R' Uw' R U R' F R' F' R Uw // 323
U' L' U L R U R2 U' R U R' U' R // First two pairs
U2 y' L' R U L R' // Third pair
y' U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R // Last pair
Rw U2 x Rw U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Lw U2 Rw' U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Rw' // OP
R' U' R U' R' U2 R F R U R' U' F' // OLL
2R2 U2 2R2 Uw2 2R2 Uw2 // PP
U' R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 U D // PLL

175 STM + DP. I'm not feeling lucky.

Next: F' L D' R' B2 D' B' L F U D L2 U' R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 Fw2 D F Uw2 R2 D' B' Uw2 Fw2 D F2 D Rw' D B L D' R U2 Rw Uw R2 Fw Uw U' F


----------



## Timona (Jul 19, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Next: F' L D' R' B2 D' B' L F U D L2 U' R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 Fw2 D F Uw2 R2 D' B' Uw2 Fw2 D F2 D Rw' D B L D' R U2 Rw Uw R2 Fw Uw U' F


143STM. Another "short"4x4 solve.

r' B' U' r2 U2 R' U r' y D' U r U2 r' // First 2 Centres
z' x F D' R U' 2L U L // Cross Edges
2L U r' U2 r' 3r U2 3r' U' 2R' U' 2R2 U2 r2 U2 r 3r' r U r' // Last 4 Centres
R' U 3r 2R' R' U' R U r U' L2 // Last Cross Edge
z' u R U' R' U2 R' U R B' U B u' 
F' U2 F u' F' U2 F u // Edge pairing
U2 r U2 r D r' U2 r D' r2 // Last 2 Edges
U L U' L' U L U' L' // 1st Pair
U F U F' R U R2' U' R2 U R' F R' F' R // Last 3 pairs
r' U2 r' U2 l U2 r' U2 r U2 x U2 r2 U2 r' U2 r // OLL Parity
U 3r U 3r' R U R' U' 3r U' 3r' // OLL
U2 x R2 F R F' R U2 3r' U 3r U2 x' U' // PLL

*Next: U B U' R' L2 F L D' F D2 F' D2 B U2 B2 D2 R2 F' L' Fw2 U2 Rw2 B U2 B Uw2 F' Rw2 B2 Uw2 L Uw Fw2 B' L2 U' F2 Fw' L' U' Fw2 Rw' F2 D'*


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 23, 2022)

Timona said:


> 143STM. Another "short"4x4 solve.
> 
> r' B' U' r2 U2 R' U r' y D' U r U2 r' // First 2 Centres
> z' x F D' R U' 2L U L // Cross Edges
> ...


x' z'
//corners IOAW GS
//wings CNFE JGTO LWVP SXQB UA
//centers KGTF AVOW IMUC HA

//corner exec
[R, U' L U]
[R' D' R, U']
[R U D : [R' D' R, U]]

[Uw: [2U2, 2R' U' 2R]]
[2L: [2L U 2L', 2U]]
[x: [U 2L U', 2R']]
[2D: [2L' U 2L, 2D2]]
[U 2L' U', 2R']
[U Lw: [2R2, U 2L' U']]
[x': [U' 2R U, 2L']] //7 algs centers nice

//starting with FUr exec
[x D : [2R', U R' U']]
[Lw' U : [L, U 2L U']]
[R 2D2 R', U']
[D : [U' R U, 2R]]
[2R : [2R, U' L U]]
[D' 2R' D, R']
[U: [D', 2L' U' 2L]] //some UFl algs now
[U2, 2L D 2L'] 
[L' U L U', 2L2]

[F z : [U R U', 2R']] //FLu float
L' U Rw' U2 2L' U2 m' U2 2L' U2 2L U2 2R' U2 3Rw' Rw2 U' L//floating wing parity DBr-LFu easy

recon

Next: B2 U B2 D2 U R2 F2 D2 F2 D' L2 F2 L B' L B' U R2 U' F U' Uw2 Rw2 R Fw2 U2 B2 L' F R2 U2 R Uw' F2 Rw2 D2 U2 Fw' L' Fw2 Rw2 L' R


----------



## Timona (Jul 26, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: B2 U B2 D2 U R2 F2 D2 F2 D' L2 F2 L B' L B' U R2 U' F U' Uw2 Rw2 R Fw2 U2 B2 L' F R2 U2 R Uw' F2 Rw2 D2 U2 Fw' L' Fw2 Rw2 L' R



y' U r' D' F' B' r' F' u2 U' r U2 r' // First 2 Centres
z' F' r' U F L r' U r U L U r' U' L // Cross Edge
3r' r U 3r' U' 3r' 2R2 U2 r U r2 3r U2 r' 3r' U r U r' // Centres
3r' 2R U R U' 2R' U L' // Last Cross Edge
z' u F' L U' L' F U' R' U R u' R U' R' u' R U' R' u
R U' R' u' R' F R F' R U' R' u // Edge Pairing
R U' R' 3f' L' 3f // 1st pair
U2 R' U' R // 2nd pair
F R' F' R // 3rd pair
U L' U' L F' L F L' // 4th pair
R' (r' U2 r' U2 l U2 r' U2 r U2 x U2 r2 U2 r' U2 r) U2 R // OLL parity
U x (R2' F' r2 B2 U2 2R2 U2 B2 r2 F R2 B) x' // PLL Parity

*138STM *(with double parity lol)

~Reconstruction~

*Next: L2 R B D2 F' U2 F L2 R2 F' R U F2 D L' B R' F' L' Rw2 Fw2 B' U2 L Uw2 B R' L' Uw2 F' Uw' Rw2 U2 F2 L' B' Fw' Rw2 Uw' R2 Uw' Fw Rw*


----------



## Timona (Jul 30, 2022)

Timona said:


> Next: L2 R B D2 F' U2 F L2 R2 F' R U F2 D L' B R' F' L' Rw2 Fw2 B' U2 L Uw2 B R' L' Uw2 F' Uw' Rw2 U2 F2 L' B' Fw' Rw2 Uw' R2 Uw' Fw Rw



*Yau*
L' f' U' r' 2U U' r U2 2R u2 y' U r U2 r' // First 2 Centres
z' F D r' D' F r2 L F' R' U R U' r' L2 U L2 // Cross Edges
3r' U 3r r' U' r U 3r' R2 U2 3r' U' r' 3r U' 3r' R2 U' r' 2L'U2 r R2 U2 L2 z' // Centres
u L' U' L F' R' U R F y U R U' R' u' 
F R' F' R u U R U' R' u' R U R' u F' U2 F u' // Edge Pairing
y2 U' R U R' D2 U R U' R' D R U' R' D2 U R U' R' D' // 1st 3 pairs
U R U R' U2 R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U2 r' U2 r' U2 l U2 r'U2 r U2 x U2 r2 U2 r' U2 r // OLL Parity
U' R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
x R2 F' r2 B2 U2 2R2 U2 B2 r2 F R2 B' // PLL Parity

Reconstruction

*Next: U2 L2 F' D2 B L2 D2 F2 U2 B L F2 D' B' D2 U' R' U' B Uw2 B R2 Uw2 L Fw2 B2 D2 F R' Uw2 F' D2 Uw' F2 U F' Uw2 Rw Fw D' Rw' Fw B2 F*


----------



## Timona (Aug 1, 2022)

Timona said:


> Next: U2 L2 F' D2 B L2 D2 F2 U2 B L F2 D' B' D2 U' R' U' B Uw2 B R2 Uw2 L Fw2 B2 D2 F R' Uw2 F' D2 Uw' F2 U F' Uw2 Rw Fw D' Rw' Fw B2 F


*Yau*
z2 U' B2 r2 U' r' B r' F' 2U' r U2 r' // First 2 Centres
z R2 U r2 U l2 F' L F' r2 U L' // Cross Edges
r' U2 r U' 3r2 r' U2 r U 3r' r U2 r2 U2 r // Centres
2R2 R' U' R U 2L2 U L' // Last Cross Edge
z' y L' U L y R U2 R' u y' R U R' U' F' L F L' y' L' U2 L u' 
F R' F' R u' R' F R F' R U' R' u // Edge Pairing
D' L' U L D // 1st pair
U L U2 L' U' L U L' // 2nd pair
y R U' R' U' F U' F' // 3rd pair
R U R' U2 R U R2 U' F' U F R // VHLS for EO
R2 D' 3r U2 3r' D R' U R2 U R2 U2 R' U // ZBLL

124STM
Reconstruction

*Next: U' D' L' B' R' B R2 D' B U' R2 L2 U' F2 U2 D' R2 L2 D F2 U2 Uw2 Rw2 B' D B2 L2 B Uw2 D' Fw2 F D Fw2 Rw U B U2 Fw2 Uw' Fw Uw2 D F2 Rw Uw*


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 4, 2022)

Timona said:


> *Next: U' D' L' B' R' B R2 D' B U' R2 L2 U' F2 U2 D' R2 L2 D F2 U2 Uw2 Rw2 B' D B2 L2 B Uw2 D' Fw2 F D Fw2 Rw U B U2 Fw2 Uw' Fw Uw2 D F2 Rw Uw*


Yau, 109 STM

z2 y // Inspection

F' u' l U' l' U l y' U F r U2 r' // F2C

z' U2 r2 U // WG
B r2 F' // WO
D r' L' F // WB

D' r' L' F r' // Blue
r2 F' r2 2L2 F' 2L2 // Orange
L' 2L U r' 2L' U2 2L // L2C

z' U2 L2 u F' U2 F B U2 B' R' U' R U' B' U B u' // GR, RB, YG, YO, YB
L' U L R U' R' 2U' R U' R' u D F D' // WR, GO, YR

U' L' U L R U' R' U R U' R' U' R' U' R U2 L U2 L' U L U' L' // F2L
3r' U2 R U R' U 3r // OLL
U m2 U' m2 U2 m2 U' m2 // PLL

ACN

Next: L2 R2 B U2 F' R2 F' D2 R2 D2 F L2 U F D' R2 F2 L' U B' R' Uw2 Fw2 L D2 F Rw2 L Fw2 U2 R Uw2 B R D' L2 Uw' Fw2 Uw L' U2 Rw Uw Fw2 U


----------



## Timona (Aug 5, 2022)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: L2 R2 B U2 F' R2 F' D2 R2 D2 F L2 U F D' R2 F2 L' U B' R' Uw2 Fw2 L D2 F Rw2 L Fw2 U2 R Uw2 B R D' L2 Uw' Fw2 Uw L' U2 Rw Uw Fw2 U


*Yau*
x2 F2 u' l2 U' l' // First 2 Centres
z' U' r U // WB
L U' r L F' L // WO
r' U 2L' U L' // WR
2L' U' 2L' U 3r r' U2 r' U 3r r2 U2 r // Centres
U2 R U' R' U' 2L U' R' U 2L2 U R' U' r U2 z' // Last Cross Edge + 1 Dedge
y' u' R U' R' U R' U' R u y' u' R U R' F R' F' R u // Edge Pairing
U' R' U R2 U' R' // 1st pair
U L' U2 L2 U L2 U' L U 3f R 3f' // 2nd and 3rd pairs
U y' F' L' U2 L U' F U R U' R' // Partial EO
2R 2L' U2 r' U2 r' U2 l U2' r' U2 r U2 x U2 r2 U2 r' U2 2L R // OLL Parity
U2 R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2 // PLL

122STM
Reconstruction

*Next: F L' F D F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U' B2 D B2 U2 L B' F' D L2 F' U2 Rw2 F D2 Fw2 U2 R F Rw2 B' Uw2 R' Fw2 B Uw' R2 B R2 Uw2 U Fw' U Rw2 Uw' R' Fw2*


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 6, 2022)

Timona said:


> *Yau*
> x2 F2 u' l2 U' l' // First 2 Centres
> z' U' r U // WB
> L U' r L F' L // WO
> ...


y2
//corners RFTV
//wings JKUS DRPF IOGD BXEC VTQM NA
//x HJPG ASBF TWLU QC FUfloat

//x
[2L U 2L', 2U']
[2L: [U2, 2L 2U' 2L']]
[Rw' D': [U' 2R U, 2L2]]
[U': [2R' 2U' 2R, U2]]
[2L': [2L' U 2L, 2D']]
[y 2R: [2U', 2R U2 2R']]
[y': [U, 2R 2D' 2R']]
[x'z D 2L2 :[U 2L 2U' 2L' , U2]]

//corners
[R' U' : [U2, R' D' R]]
[U :[U' R U ,L2]] 
[U, R' D R] [D : [R' D' R, U]]


//wings
[3Rw' L' : [U' 2R U, L2]]
[U' : [R2, U' 2L U]]
[U' Rw : [U' R' U, 2R]]
[R' : [U2, 2R' D' 2R]]
[2U', R U' R']
[Lw' Rw' U : [R, U 2R U']]
[D : [U' R2 U, 2R']]
[U' : [R' U' R U, 2R']]
[U D' : [2R U' 2R', D2]]
[z U : [U R U', 2R']]
[Rw : [U, 2R D 2R']]

D 3Rw' Rw2 U2' 2R' U2 2L U2 2L' U2 m' U2 2L' U2 Rw' D' //wing parity

recon

Next: L B D2 L2 U B' L D' L' B2 R D2 L' B2 D2 L D2 F Rw2 B Uw2 B' L Fw2 F L2 Uw2 D2 F2 Uw B' Rw2 B Uw2 Fw' U' B2 Rw F2 D2 R2


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 19, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: L B D2 L2 U B' L D' L' B2 R D2 L' B2 D2 L D2 F Rw2 B Uw2 B' L Fw2 F L2 Uw2 D2 F2 Uw B' Rw2 B Uw2 Fw' U' B2 Rw F2 D2 R2



y' x' // inspection
R Uw U2 Lw R' Uw' F Lw' U2 Lw y U' F2 Rw U2 Rw // Pseudo F2C thing I came up with (15)
y R' Uw F' y' L' Uw' D2 F U' R' Uw' D' F // Cross edges (12/27)
y Uw F2 3Uw2 F 3Uw' F' Uw F' Uw F' Uw2 F2 Uw2 F2 Uw F2 L' U L Uw' F' // L4C+Final cross edge (21/48)
y Uw R L' U2 L R' U R U' R' Uw' y' L' U L Uw' y' U2 R U' R' Uw R U' R' Uw' U R U' R' Uw // Edge pairing (29/77)
y' L' U L U' L U' L' U' y L' U L y U R U' R' y' U2 R U2 R' U' R U R' U R U' R' // F2L (or F3L?) (27/104)
U L F' L' U' L U F U' L' // OLL (10/114)
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // PLL (11/125)

Next: L B L F R F' U2 L' F' U F2 D' L2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 U' R2 Rw2 B' Uw2 L' Fw2 D2 L' Fw2 U2 F B' L Uw B2 L Uw2 D' B' Uw' Rw2 F Fw Rw R B2


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 18, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> y' x' // inspection
> R Uw U2 Lw R' Uw' F Lw' U2 Lw y U' F2 Rw U2 Rw // Pseudo F2C thing I came up with (15)
> y R' Uw F' y' L' Uw' D2 F U' R' Uw' D' F // Cross edges (12/27)
> y Uw F2 3Uw2 F 3Uw' F' Uw F' Uw F' Uw2 F2 Uw2 F2 Uw F2 L' U L Uw' F' // L4C+Final cross edge (21/48)
> ...


x2 z'
//ECVS PBRQ

[R : [R D R', U2]]
[R : [R' U R U', F2]]
[U D' : [R D R', U2]]
[R D R', U'] [D : [U', R D' R']]

//VTLC UNDG JOXA RFPS EIAM KB
[U D' : [2R U' 2R', D2]]
[x' U : [2R2, U R U']]
[U' : [R', U' 2L U]]
[R U' R' U, 2R]
[z U' : [R, U' 2R2 U]]
[Rw : [U, 2R D2 2R']]
[U R' U' : [U' R U, 2R2]]
[y' : [U 2R2 U', R']]
[U' : [R' 2U' R, U']]
[2R' U : [2R2, U R' U']]
[2R', U L U']
[2R' U' : [U' 2R2 U, R']]

//BEFW CN xEATL
[2R 2U2 2R', U2]
[R' y: [U' 2R U, 2L]]
[2R' 2D 2R, U]
x [U', 2R 2U2 2R']
[x U: [U 2L' U', 2R']]
[2R2, U' 2L2 U]

recon

Next: R U2 L D2 B2 L2 B2 L B2 L U2 R' U B' U' F L B L2 D' F2 Fw2 D' Fw2 L' Uw2 B2 L' Fw2 U2 Rw2 Uw2 R2 U2 Fw' Rw2 Fw' B D' Uw' F' Rw L' D L2 Fw


----------



## Timona (Oct 1, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: R U2 L D2 B2 L2 B2 L B2 L U2 R' U B' U' F L B L2 D' F2 Fw2 D' Fw2 L' Uw2 B2 L' Fw2 U2 Rw2 Uw2 R2 U2 Fw' Rw2 Fw' B D' Uw' F' Rw L' D L2 Fw


*Yau*
x z' F2 r u' D' U' f' U2 f' R u r U2 r' // F2C
z x' U' R' U' r' L U F' L' U r L' U L // F3E
3r' U 3r' U2 r2 U 3r' U r' L F' L' 
3r' U r 3r U' 3r' U' r U2 r' U2 r' U r U2 r' // L4C
3r' U' r2 U R' U' 2R r U2 z' // Last Cross Edge
2U F' U F U' R' U R U L U' L' u' 
U' r U2 r D r' U2 r D' r2 // L2E
R' U2 R2 U R' U R' U' R U' 3f R 3f' // FR and BR pairs
y' U R' F R2 U' R' U2 F' // 3rd pair
F' U' L' U' L U2 F // 4th pair
U B' R2 r' U2 r' U2 l U2 r' U2 r U2 x U2 r2 U2 r' U2 r U2 R2 B // Parity+OLL
R2 U B2 u2 R2 U' B2 u2 U B2 U2 R2 u2 U' R2 U' // Parity PLL

152STM

*Next: R D' L F2 U2 F2 U2 R' B2 R' F2 R' F2 L2 U' B' D' B2 D2 R' B Fw2 L F' Rw2 B2 R' Uw2 R Fw2 B' Rw2 L' D' L' Fw2 Uw' Rw2 B' Fw R F' Uw' Fw2 Rw Fw2*


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 2, 2022)

Timona said:


> *Yau*
> x z' F2 r u' D' U' f' U2 f' R u r U2 r' // F2C
> z x' U' R' U' r' L U F' L' U r L' U L // F3E
> 3r' U 3r' U2 r2 U 3r' U r' L F' L'
> ...


y z'
//wings NVBD JOEP SQLM TAUK LCRX WCGI
//corners PRSC XFBC
//centers GSAN ECLO JXVW HMQK

[U' : [D', R' U' R]]
[R B R', F2]
[R' F2 : [D', R U' R']]
[R2 :[R F R' ,B2]]

[y: [2L2, U' 2R' U]]
[2R' 2D 2R, U']
[U, 2R 2U2 2R']
[U 2R: [U2, 2R 2D' 2R']]
[y U: [2L2, U 2R U']]
[U R': [2R U' 2R', 2D']]
[x: [2L2, U' 2R' U]]
[Uw U: [2L', U 2R' U']]

[D' : [2R, U' R' U]]
[Rw D' : [U2, 2R D 2R']]
[z U' : [R, U' 2R2 U]]
[R' : [2R' D' 2R, U']]
[R D' : [2R2, U' R U]]
[Rw' U' : [U' L U, 2R2]]
[3Rw' : [L2, U 2R2 U']]
[U : [L, U 2L U']]
[x' U : [2R2, U R U']]
[x U' R' U : [U R U', 2R2]]
[Rw : [U R' U', 2R]]
[U:[U', R' 2U' R]]

recon

Next: F2 L2 U2 L2 B' D2 R2 F2 U2 F L D2 R2 U' L D U L B2 F Fw2 Rw2 U' Fw2 L' D2 Fw2 R' Fw2 U2 L2 U' R Fw' R2 F Rw2 F2 U Rw D' Fw Uw F2


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 3, 2022)

x'//inspection
D F r2 F r'//Yellow
U' r U' r' F u2 r' U2 r//White
z' D' r U//WG
2L F l2 L F'//WB
(U D') l2 L F'//WR
l U' r2//WO
x L2 F r2 F r2//Green
L' r' U2 r U L2 D' r2 L2 U2 r2//Red
x2 L2 r U r' 2L' U2 l//Blue+Orange+GO
z' (U'D') L2//Cross
u U R U' R' y U' F R' F' R u'//YG+BO+GR
y' R U2 R' 2U' F R' F' R u//YO+BR
U' L' U L u' R U R' F R' F' R u//YB+YR
L' U' L2 U2 L'//1st pair
U2 L' U L R' U2 R//2nd pair
y L U' L'//3rd pair
U' L' U' L2 F' L' F L' U L//4th pair
U2 F U R U' R' F' R' F' U' F R (U D') R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 (U D)//OLL cancel into PLL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: U2 R D2 L2 F D2 B' U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 U L R' D B' D' U2 Fw2 R2 U Fw2 B Rw2 F' Uw2 Fw2 R2 D2 B2 Rw' Uw2 R' F' U' Uw Fw' F2 U2 Fw' Rw2 F2


----------

